# GOT A "WORKING" Asus P4C800x Series? Tell us!



## clintfan

_*Everyone, with the loss of the database 28 Jun 2004, we lost at least 30-40 rig lists. If yours is missing and you feel like adding it back, please do so!. This has been one of the most useful threads, so thanks in advance!

7/22/2004 UPDATE: I have located most of the lost data, 47 more posts through June 19! This has been appended to the thread in 5 large segments, 10 posts per segment. Though these 5 huge posts all come from me, all the original user names and dates are embedded. They do not appear as individual posts, but the data will still be searchable. 
Cheers! And thanks again to everyone who contributed during the year.*_



Hi! With all the troubles people here are having with PC's containing Asus P4C800-series motherboards: P4C800 Deluxe, P4C800-E Deluxe, maybe others in the P4x800 series, *I'd like to start a "successful installation" thread for these!! If you have a WORKING install* and we're lucky enough to have you here in this forum _anyway_,  please post what you've got, for people to base their purchase selection decisions on. 

Please DON'T reply here IF you have having major problems. I think if you are having 1 or 2 very MINOR issues, it would be OK to list them at the end but let's keep the problem-solving to a minimum. I really would like this to be more of just a list of working setups.

List everything of significance that you can think of. If you feel like it, include what ports you have connected the peripherals to, which of those you used for your O/S disk, and what PCI cards you have in which PCI slot numbers. Include any important special BIOS or O/S setup settings that you applied. Whatever you feel like someone would need to know to build your box. You can use my own list as a template if you want, I'll put an empty list at the bottom that you can cut & paste.

I'll start. This may be a bit much, but that's the way I write... but I do I sincerely hope that I'm not the _only_ successful install that's out there!

-clintfan


- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

This is clintfan's setup and is running fine:

HARDWARE Setup:
Motherboard: Asus P4C800-E Deluxe, PCB rev 1.02.
CPU: P4 2.8 GHz 800FSB retail.
Cooler: Zalman CNPS7000-Cu copper with Arctic Silver 3 thermal compound, and not using the speed sensor.
Memory: 1GB: 2x Kingston #KVR400X72C3A/512 PC3200 512MB DIMM with ECC.
Video: Matrox Millennium P750 64MB AGP 8X retail.
Case: Lian-Li PC-60; silver, using 3 of 4 fans.
Power supply: Antec True 480W without the LED.
CD Writer: Plextor PX-Premium/SW, 52x32x52 retail.
DVD Writer: Sony DRU510A retail.
Floppy: basic Samsung.
HDD 1: Maxtor Diamondmax+9 6Y160P0,160GB ATA-133.
HDD 2/3/4: 3x Maxtor Diamondmax+9 6Y160M0,160GB SATA.
Sound: using the onboard, will move old Prodif Plus card over soon.
LAN: using the onboard, speed is set to Auto.
SCSI adapter: LSI U160, for future external DAT tape backup.
Video capture: still choosing, probably Matrox RT.X100.
Keyboard: PS/2 old basic HP, used.
Mouse: PS/2, Logitech 3-button OEM, used.
Network: Linksys BEFSR41 router to DSL.
Other: 3x Vantec round Floppy/ATA cables; old Sony 15sf monitor; old generic amplified speakers.

HARDWARE Connections:
PCI slots: 1=soundcard, 2=SCSI, 3=empty, 4=Video capture, 5=second soundcard (this layout was based on IRQ sharing table in mobo manual section 2.6.2).
Pri IDE: master=HDD 1 as main O/S, swap, and extra; slave=n/c
Sec IDE: master=Plextor CDRW; slave=Sony DVDRW
SATA1: HDD 3 as temp for audio/video recording only.
SATA2: n/c
SATA RAID1: HDD 2 (non-RAID) as main file store.
SATA RAID2: HDD 4 (non-RAID) as temp video storage.
Pri RAID: n/c
Fans: front case fans set to Hi and connected to Antec "fan only" connector; rear & CPU fans connect to mobo. Front USB connect as 5/6.

BIOS Setup:
Had v.1007, updated to 1010. These settings are disabled: Hyper Threading, ACPI 2.0 Support, ACPI APIC Support, and BIOS->AML ACPI Table. All the RAID is set to IDE mode, USB to HiSpeed. In Boot- Hard Disk Drives, HDD 1 is the only drive. In Boot- CDROM Drives, Plextor is the 1st Drive. Boot- Boot Device Priority is Plextor,Floppy,HDD. Almost all other settings are defaulted.

SOFTWARE Setup:
O/S: Windows XP Professional with SP1a. All HDD's formatted as NTFS. HDD 1 is partitioned 3 ways: O/S is on the 20GB part, swap is part of next 4GB, rest is free. When I installed XP, I set up the PC as a "Standard PC" instead of ACPI. This was done early during setup by hitting F5 where F6 is asked for, then using arrow-up and choose Standard PC (BIOS ACPI had to be switched off first). Maxtor large-disk patch was applied. Also disabled some Services, per Blackviper web "Safe" instructions. Also running antivirus & s/w firewall.

PURPOSE: 
Intended as a digital video/audio workstation, for Premier and Audition/ Cooledit Pro, plus office work, and a little Nascar gaming.

COMMENTS: 
The Lian-Li is the best case I have ever seen. Fit and finish are superb. All connectors clearly marked. Might add some sound deadining inside.

PROBLEM SUMMARY: 
1. Needed Matrox P750 SystemLogoFix BIOS patch to make Asus BIOS screens legible. Until then I had to use an old PCI video card just to configure the BIOS for initial XP installation (such as boot device prioity).
2. Forgot to apply Intel Chipset Software Installation Utility as the first driver, so had to use a longer process to apply it later on.

-clintfan

_19Nov2003 - added mobo PCB rev._
====================================

(optional template)

HARDWARE SETUP:
Motherboard: 
CPU: 
Cooler: 
Memory: amnt & part#
Video: 
Case: 
Power supply: 
CD Writer: 
DVD Writer: 
Floppy: 
HDD 1: 
HDD 2: etc.
Sound: 
LAN: 
SCSI adapter: 
Video capture: 
Keyboard: 
Mouse: 
Network: 
Other: 

HARDWARE Connections:
PCI slots: 1=empty, 2=empty, 3=empty, 4=empty, 5=empty.
Pri IDE: 
Sec IDE: n/c
SATA1: n/c
SATA2: n/c
SATA RAID1: n/c
SATA RAID2: n/c
Pri RAID: n/c
Fans: 

BIOS Setup:
Version. Important custom settings.

SOFTWARE Setup:
HDD formatting & partitioning. O/S and any special setup of it/ tweaks.

PURPOSE: 
What you intend to use this PC for.

COMMENTS: 
Any observations, positive or negative.

PROBLEM SUMMARY: 
1.
2.

====================================


----------



## cprgmr

I have a successful install for a P4C800-E Deluxe... Here are my specs using your template...

HARDWARE Setup:

Motherboard: Asus P4C800-E Deluxe.
CPU: P4 3.0 GHz 800FSB retail.
Cooler: Intel heat sink/fan with thermal compound.
Sensor: Thermaltake Hardcano mounted underneath CPU.
Memory: 1GB: Kingston 512mb (2x256mb) DDR400 PC3200, Model KVR400X64C3AK2/512.
Video: ASUS AGP-V7700 GeForce2 GTS 4X retail.
Case: Thermaltake Xaser III V1000; black, using 7 fans.
Power supply: Thermaltake W0014 Silent Purepower 480W with Black housing - Xaser Edition ATX 2-Fan Power Supply.
CD Writer: Plextor Plexwriter, 12x10x32A retail.
CD-ROM: Basic Sony 52x (black).
DVD Writer: None.
Floppy: Basic Mitsumi (black).
HDD 1: Seagate Barracuda, 120GB SATA (connected to SATA_RAID1).
HDD 2: Seagate Barracuda, 120GB SATA (connected to SATA_RAID2).
Sound: Onboard.
LAN: Onboard, speed is set to Auto.
SCSI adapter: None.
Video capture: None.
Keyboard: Microsoft Internet Keyboard.
Mouse: Microsoft PS/2 (two button w/scroll wheel).
Network: Linksys BEFSR41 router to Cable.
Monitor: 21" ViewSonic G810 Graphics Series
Speakers: Altec Lansing surround sound w/powered sub.

HARDWARE Connections:

PCI slots: 1=empty, 2=empty, 3=empty, 4=empty, 5=empty.
Pri IDE: master=Plextor CDRW
Sec IDE: master=Sony CD-ROM
SATA1: None.
SATA2: None.
SATA_RAID1: Seagate Barracuda.
SATA_RAID2: Seagate Barracuda.
Pri RAID: n/c
Fans: Hardcano controller settings as follows: Fan #1: Top of case, Fan #2 rear fans daisychained, Fan #3 two side fans daisychained, Fan #4 two front fans daisychained.

BIOS Setup:

Had v.1007, updated to 1011. Hyper Threading enabled, ACPI 2.0 Support, ACPI APIC Support, and BIOS->AML ACPI Table. RAID is enabled, USB to HiSpeed. In Boot- Disk array is first, Sony CDROM second, Legacy floppy third Almost all other settings are defaulted.

SOFTWARE Setup:
O/S: Windows XP Professional with SP1a. RAID formatted as NTFS. RAID is partitioned 12 ways: O/S is on the 10GB part (C), remaining partitions are 20GB each. 
PURPOSE: 
Intended as a development/gaming workstation.

COMMENTS: 
I'm thrilled with the Xaser III case - it's quieter than my old box with two fans. This box has been rock solid since the build/OS install.

PROBLEM SUMMARY: 
1. XP wouldn't recognize RAID on install. Tried all patches from ASUS site to no avail. Finally tried the make disk utility on the support CD (which has problems playing in all of my CD-ROM drives) in the FastTrack 378 RAID folder. Once I did this, XP immediately recognized the array and took off on the install.


----------



## Javora

I also have a successful install for a P4C800-E Deluxe. Here are my system specs.

Asus P4C800-E DELUXE
Intel Pentium 4 / 2.8CGHz 512k socket 478 Hyper Threading Technology 800 MHz FSB with Heat Sink and Fan
2 - CORSAIR 512MB PC3200 Value Select. VS512MB400 DDR RAM (1024MB Total)
Maxtor 120GB 7200RPM SATA Hard Drive Model # 6Y120M0
Western Digital 80GB 7200RPM ATA (133Mhz) Hard drive with 8Meg Buffer - connected to Primary IDE
Black Samsung SM-352 52x24x52x CD-RW & 16X DVD-ROM - connected to Secondary IDE
3 1/2" Floppy: Basic Mitsumi
Thermaltake 480W W0010PFC
Radion 7500 4x AGP Card with 64MB Ram
U.S Robotics 56k Modem USR5610B - PCI slot #5
On-Board LAN and Sound
Basic Altec Lansing Speakers
Sony Trinitron 19" CRT
Microsoft internet keyboard (Non-USB)
Microsoft IntelliMouse Explorer 3.0 optical USB mouse (using USB -> PS2 adapter)
Two rear Antec fans daisychained
One front Thermaltake fan powered by the Motherboard
One front Thermaltake fan powered by the power supply (in front of Hard Drives)
Antec PlusView 1000 AMG Case

Win2000 Pro SP4
Bios version 1010

Comments: This motherboard has been strange to say the least. Could not get Win2000 Pro to install until I upgraded the Bios to v1010. When I first assembled the parts the motherboard would not beep. Then out of the blue the system starts beeping normally (one beep) at start up. Hyperthreading and Raid array are disabled. The Asus tech told me over the phone not to worry about the motherboard not beeping unless other problems start showing up. Except for the minor problem below the system has been running flawlessly.

Power supply fan only spins at about 650~700 rpm. I think this is due to the power supply positioned right above the two Antec exhaust fans blowing at full speed.

Will update when I install ATI 9600 Pro All-In-Wonder and Sound Blaster Audigy 2.


----------



## threads

Looks like I was a bit lucky with my P4P800 Deluxe. All I did was plug everything in and off I went. I’m a first time system builder and OC’er, so I was more than happy about that. Especially after the bad time I had with a faulty Abit IS7. 

HARDWARE SETUP:
Motherboard: Asus P4P800 Deluxe
CPU: P4 2.4C
Cooler: Stock
Memory: 1GB Geil 3500 running in dual channel mode (512 x 2) GL3500DC
Video: Nvidia MX II (the 9700 Pro I ordered was bad and had to send it back!)
Case: As cheap as they come with a cute little clear window on the side
Power supply: Vantec 400W Van-400B 
CD Writer: Philips
Floppy: generic from an old system
HDD 1: Maxtor 6Y080MO 80GB SATA
Fans: 1 front, 1 side, 1 rear. Cool glowing ones, too. Ooohhhh pretty. 

BIOS Setup:
Version 1010. FSB: 242. Hyperthreading: enabled. DRAM: 320. APG: 33/66. CPU voltage: Auto. DDR voltage: 2.75. Memory timings: 2.5-6-3-3. Memory Acceleration Mode: enabled. 

Can’t remember what I set the IDE settings at, but my devices ended up being situated in a strange way. CDRW and CD-Rom ended up being the first primary master and slave while the SATA hard drive is something weird like the 3rd primary master. Oh well, I’m not that picky. I’m just happy it all works. 

SOFTWARE Setup:
Win XP 

PURPOSE: 
To play EQ2, Half-Life 2, and most importantly Doom 3 (it had better not suck). 

COMMENTS: 
The system was stable with a 13% “clean” overclock (setting the ram at 400mhz and letting it go to 450mhz with the oc), but I got better overall benchmarks by reducing the cpu/mem ratio to 5:4 and kicking the fsb up 20%. I’m waiting to get an aftermarket cooling fan/heatsink before I go any higher. As it stands now, the CPU gets to 46c when running Prime95. MB stays cool at 38c, though. 

PROBLEM SUMMARY: 
1. Only thing is that I haven’t been able to get it to boot when “turbo” is enabled no matter how I mess with the other settings. Might just be because of my lack of knowledge, though. 

I’ve only had my board for a week, but I’m more than happy with it so far. I hope everyone else gets theirs going so they can enjoy theirs too! 

Now, if Doom 3 would just hurry up and get here.


----------



## twobucks

I have a working setup, here goes.

HARDWARE SETUP:
Motherboard: p4c800-e 1010 bios
CPU: p4 3.0 800mhz bus boxed
Cooler: Zalman CNPS7000-AlCu with Arctic Silver 3
Memory: 1gig, 2-corsair CMX512-3500c2 (qualified memory)
Video: bfg asylum 5900 ultra 8x agp
Case: antec 1080amg plus
Power supply: antec true 550
CD Writer: plextor 48/24/48
DVD Writer: liteon ldw-400d
DVD Rom: toshiba 1712
Floppy: panasonic
HDD 1: wd raptor 36 gig 10,000 rpm 8mb cache
HDD 2: wd raptor 36 gig 10,000 rpm 8mb cache
HDD 3: wd 120jb 8mb cache
Sound: audigy 2 platinum
LAN: intel csa 10/100 pro
Video capture: wintv pci go hauppauge
Keyboard: microsoft internet keyboard
Mouse: kensington expert mouse pro
Network: netgear rt-314
Speakers: cambrigde soundworks 5.1 dtt2500
monitor: viewsonic p815 21inch
other:3x pc toys rounded floppy/ATA cables

HARDWARE Connections:
PCI slots: 1=empty, 2=empty, 3=sb audigy 2, 4=empty, 5=wintv.
Pri IDE:,master:toshiba 1712 slave: wd 120jb (for file storage)
Sec IDE:, master:liteon ldw-400d slavelextor 48/24/48
SATA1: wd raptor 36 gig
SATA2: wd raptor 36 gig
SATA RAID1: n/c
SATA RAID2: n/c
Pri RAID: both raptors using ich5/r in raid 0 with OS and swap file.
Fans: 4 fans with 3 running off P/S (fan headers)and one hooked into 5 volt line off of P/S(molex).

BIOS Setup: version 1010
Turbo is set to standard, hyper threading is disabled, memory timmings are 2,3,3,7 1T(call it conservative), legacy usb disabled, 

SOFTWARE Setup:
Windows xp pro sp1
4 partitions with 2 on raptor drives and 2 on wd-120jb
os and swap files are on the raid 0 array (man i wish there was a drive imaging program for sata raid 0)

PURPOSE: 
games and development

COMMENTS: 
Turbo mode was a tricky setting that would override my default memory timmings that i had set manually in the bios to the most aggressive 2,2,2,5 1T. I then turned it off because it was causing system instability and discoverd my manually set memory timmings returned to what they were supposed to be. no problems occured after i changed the setting for turbo mode to standard. 

PROBLEM SUMMARY: 
1.wintv software was causing system hang during shutdown this was quickly fixed by disabling hyper-threading.
2.The only problem i have is about every 200 cold boots the motherboard will not post but will power up. IT seems to me something to do with the memory because it doesn't initialize the video. Well all i do is just hit the reset button once and the computer will post no problem. I've checked the memory with memtest and found no errors, hopefully this annoying problem will be fixed in a bios update but then again it's really not that big of a deal.


----------



## Jim

HARDWARE Setup:
Motherboard: Asus P4C800-E Deluxe.
CPU: P4 2.6 GHz 800FSB retail.
Cooler: Intel fan and heat exchanger
Memory: 512MB: 2x OCZ PC3200 Copper Rev 2 -256MB
Video: Radeon 9600 PRO 128MB AGP 8X retail.
Case: Antec 1080AMG
Power supply: Antec True 430W 

DVD - Liteon DVD Rom Drive 16x (I'll soon add either the Sony or Panasonic multiformat DVD writer)
Floppy: basic Hitachi
HDD 1: Seagate Barracuda 120GB SATA.

Sound: using the onboard
LAN: using the onboard, speed is set to Auto.
SCSI adapter: LSI U160, for future external DAT tape backup.
Keyboard: Logitech Elite
Mouse: Logitech Wireless
Network: Netgear MR314 router to cable.


HARDWARE Connections:
PCI slots: all open
Pri IDE: master=DVD 
Sec IDE: master=n/a
SATA1: HDD 
SATA2: n/a
SATA RAID1: 
SATA RAID2: 
Pri RAID: 
Fans: Beside the fans with the Antec case, I added a HDD fan
BIOS Setup:
1010. 

SOFTWARE Setup:
O/S: Windows XP Professional with SP1a. 

PURPOSE: 
Video/photo editing, some gaming, and misc. work


PROBLEM SUMMARY: 
1. To get my OCZ to work correctly I had to set the voltage to 2.75.

2. My wireless Logitech mouse's driver confused XP and caused it to restart whenever I tried to shut it down. An updated driver from Logitech fixed that problem.


Thank you to Clintfan for the input on helping me resolve some of my startup problems. After I resolved the memory issue the computer has worked perfectly for almost 2 days now.


----------



## a_nin_girl

*P4P800 Deluxe working fine*

Has been a couple of days now that I had major issues with setting up my new comp. Thanks to all the help I could get it running and it is a great motherboard and I am not using any of its amazing features, or at least not yet.

Here are some of the specs:
HARDWARE SETUP: 
Motherboard: Asus P4P800 Deluxe
CPU: P4 2.6C Ghz
Cooler: no idea
Memory: amnt & part# 512MB PC3200
Video: ATI Radeon 128MB
Case: no idea for the brand just beautiful dark purple w/ window
Power supply: 310W
CD Writer: Sony 48x32x48
DVD Writer: None on this comp, one on the mac
Floppy: toshiba basic
HDD 1: quantum 20gb
HDD 2: etc. Maxtor 80Gb
Sound: SB live 5.1 mp3+
LAN: onbaord
SCSI adapter: none
Video capture: none
Keyboard: logitech basic
Mouse: logitech basic
Network: Linksys wireless BEFW11S4
Other: Samsung 17" black monitor flat

HARDWARE Connections:
PCI slots: 1=soundcard, 2=Video card, 3=empty, 4=empty, 5=empty.
Pri IDE: Master HDD as main O/S
Sec IDE: n/c Slave HDD
SATA1: n/c none
SATA2: n/cnone
SATA RAID1: n/c none
SATA RAID2: n/c none
Pri RAID: n/c none
Fans: 

PURPOSE: 
Mostly intented for audio and video. Best pics and best sound.
+ school work...

PROBLEM SUMMARY: 
1. No connection btw HDD and Mobo
2. Windows install pbs.


----------



## JanTM

My setup is working fine now too. Its been a week or so since the last boob problem *knock on wood*  

Setup is in my signature file...


----------



## subman

I used an ASUS A7V333 with an AMD 2000+ CPU till last week - than I popped in the P4C800 Deluxe (non E) with a 2.4C without a reformat. On the first boot up of XP I ran a repair install. Not had a single lock up or BSOD since installing the P4C800 Deluxe. Once in XP I manually removed every reference in the registry and deleted all file from my previous setup. I used the freeware program "unknown device identifier" which lists out all the devices/drivers loaded and this helped me find and delete all references/files to the old hardware.

I have made one change to my normal setup which is that I have enabled only 2 USB ports in the BIOS and I have connected an external USB2 self powered 4 port hub to one of these ports. To this hub I have connected my Logitech MX500 mouse and Canon Scanner. The other port I have disabled in Device Manager - so from the Mother Board I have only one USB port enabled and this does not share any IRQ - and this port is listed in Device Manager as the Intel USB2 port.

HARDWARE SETUP:
Motherboard: P4C800 Deluxe (non E)
CPU: 2.4C @ 3.0
Cooler: Stock
Memory: 2x256 PC3200 Transcend TS32MLD64V4F
Monitor: Samsung 19" 955df
Video: ASUS 9280 AGP 8X 
Case: Local full tower 5x5.25 4x3.5
Power supply: Starnet 450w
CD Writer: Liteon 522452
DVD Writer: nil
Floppy: Sony 1.44
HDD 1: IBM 120GXP 120gb
HDD 2: IBM 75 GXP 40gb
Sound: Audigy 2
Speakers: Altec 621
LAN: not used
SCSI adapter: nil
Video capture: nil
Keyboard: Microsoft Multimedia Natural
Mouse: Logitech MX 500
Network: not used
Other: 
USRobotics 56k external modem

HARDWARE Connections:
PCI slots: 1=empty, 2=empty, 3=empty, 4=Audigy2, 5=empty.
Pri IDE: 120gb/30gb
Sec IDE: CDRW/DVDRom
SATA1: n/c
SATA2: n/c
SATA RAID1: n/c
SATA RAID2: n/c
Pri RAID: n/c
Fans: case fans = Pabst 120mm, Pabst 93mm, 3x80 Panaflow

BIOS Setup:
Version. 1011

SOFTWARE Setup:
Continued same XP setup without format or clean install from my KT333 MoBo.

PURPOSE: 
MP3 DVD Divx Internet 

COMMENTS: 
Great stable board.

PROBLEM SUMMARY: 
1.The only problem I faced was that I could not attach my 2 USB devices to Ports 1/2 or 3/4 - the mouse would not work. I could get the mouse to work only if I used USB Ports 1 and 3. Thats why I decided to use the External Self powered 4 Port USB2 hub.


----------



## BubbaCwm

P4C800 Deluxe working (2nd time lucky!?)

HARDWARE SETUP:
Motherboard: P4C800 Deluxe
CPU: Pentium 4 3.0GHz
Cooler: Zalman CNPS5700D 
Memory: 1024
Video: Geforce 5200 Tvi 
Case: Lian-Li P60
Power supply: True power 430W
CD Writer: Panasonic
Floppy: Panasonic
HDD 1: Maxtor 160G SATA
Sound: on board

HARDWARE Connections:

AGP slot: Geforce 5200 Tvi
PCI slots: 2=Modem 56k
Sec IDE: CD Writer
SATA1: Maxtor 160G
Fans: 4 chassis fans with Lian-Li P60

BIOS Setup:
Version. Important custom settings:
Mostly default settings
***Configured BIOS to ENABLE Q-FAN***
Settled on the default (lowest fan-speed setting)
The CPU fan speed dips below what the ASUS Probe can detect so an error flashes constantly.
But my P4 is now running between 27 - 30 degrees and is a bit quieter, which is great.

SOFTWARE Setup:
C:\> NTFS 20G for XP
F:\> NTFS 100G for APPS
G:\> NTFS 40G (was originally intended for RedHat 9)

PURPOSE: 
What you intend to use this PC for:
Home/Study

COMMENTS: 
Everything was fine, quick as you like. CPU was running between 48-58 degrees.
Machine died after a month, problem was motherboard (known problem with PC4800 deluxe when fitted with an over tight "standard" Pentium 4 Heat Sync)
Store changed my motherboard and I installed a Zalman. Works great.

PROBLEM SUMMARY: 
1. P4C800 deluxe doesn't like the standard P4 heat synch. Fit a better model.
2. If you're using SATA disks and intend on usig Red Hat 9 then think again, it won't recognise them. You need to wait for the next release or boot from a different kernal to install.
Something which is a) beyond me and b) I cant be bothered to do!


----------



## afterburn

HARDWARE SETUP:
Motherboard: Asus P4C800 Deluxe
CPU: Pentium 4C 2.4GHz
Cooler: Stock
Memory: amnt & part# 1GB - 2x Kingston KVR400X64C3/512
Video: Matrox Parhelia 512
Case: Antec Sonata Piano Black
Power supply: Antec 380W TruePower
CD Writer: Plextor 1210S 
DVD: Pioneer DVD-305S
Floppy: Generic
HDD 1: 3x Fujitsu MAE18xx 18GB in RAID5 (see scsi)
HDD 2: Samsung SP8004H 80GB IDE
Sound: Onboard
LAN: Onboard
SCSI adapter 1: LSI MegaRAID 1600 with 64MB cache
SCSI adapter 2: Tekram DC390U2W
Keyboard: Microsoft Office Keyboard
Mouse: Microsoft Explorer Mouse 3.0

HARDWARE Connections:
PCI slots: 1=empty, 2=empty, 3=empty, 4=empty, 5=empty.
Pri IDE: Harddisk
Sec IDE: n/c
SATA1: n/c
SATA2: n/c
SATA RAID1: n/c
SATA RAID2: n/c
Pri RAID: n/c
Fans: Single 120mm case fan in back of case

BIOS Setup:
Version: 1011
Default settings except: disabled onboard raid, disabled serial 2, ACPI version 2

SOFTWARE Setup:
Single 36GB partition on raid array for OS and programs. (C
Single 80GB partition on IDE for bulk storage and downloads (D

PURPOSE: 
Internet, work, sound editing, multimedia, occasional game

COMMENTS: 
Seems a fast and stable setup, no complaints. Board seems to be overly sensative to type of memory sticks.

PROBLEM SUMMARY: 
1. Received incompatible memory despite specifying correct board, which clouded my initial impression with the board. After exchanging the memory for correct memory all is well.


----------



## Evil Homer

my system working good so far.

Setup is in my signature file...


----------



## Mental_Myopia

MY system has been running well for a couple weeks, so it's my turn to post a success:

HARDWARE SETUP:
Motherboard: Asus P4C800-E Deluxe, BIOS v1011
CPU: Intel Pentium4 2.8GHz, 800FSB, HyperThreading
Cooler: Stock
Memory: 2GB Corsair TWINX1024-3200LLPT DDR400
Video: BFG Tech GeForce4 Ti4200 128MB, Detonator 52.16 - Unlocked
Monitor: Samsung SyncMaster 192N 19" TFT-LCD
Case: Antec Plus1080AMG
Power supply: Antec 430W ATX 12V TruePower
CD-ROM: Samsung SC-152A
CD-RW/DVD-ROM: Samsung SM-352B
Floppy: Samsung SFD-321B/LEL1
HDD 1: Maxtor DiamondMax Plus 9 80GB SATA
HDD 2: Maxtor DiamondMax Plus 9 80GB SATA
Sound: SoundMax AD1985 AC '97
(Planning to get the Philips PSC805 Aurilium)
Speakers: CyberAcoustics CA-4100 4.1 Surround
LAN: Intel 82547EI Gigabit Ethernet Controller
Video capture: Logitech QuickCam Pro 3000
Keyboard: Logitech Elite
Mouse: Logitech MX500
Joystick: Logitech WingMan Force 3D
Gamepad: Logitech WingMan Rumblepad
Zip Drive: Iomega 250MB USB Self-Powered
Printer: HP DeskJet 990Cse
Scanner: UMAX Astra 3400
Modem: Conexant CX11252-11 56k v.92

HARDWARE Connections:
PCI slots: 1=empty, 2=empty, 3=empty, 4=modem, 5=empty.
Pri IDE: Master=SC-152A, Slave=SM-352B
Sec IDE: n/c
SATA1: Maxtor DiamondMax Plus 9 80GB SATA
SATA2: Maxtor DiamondMax Plus 9 80GB SATA
SATA RAID1: n/c
SATA RAID2: n/c
Pri RAID: n/c
Fans: 2 rear, 1 side, 2 front

BIOS Setup:
v1011
Legacy USB disabled to allow hot-plugging of USB devices
Memory settings all at auto. Setting them manually resulted in crash.

SOFTWARE Setup:
Single partition on each drive. Windows XP on drive one. Drive two is blank.
(Please give me ideas as to how to better set up the drives!)

PURPOSE: 
Gaming, Music (playing and recording), Chatting, Writing

COMMENTS: 
This is an excellent motherboard! Reading all of the problem threads before assembling this system made me nervous, but I paid close attention to detail and succeeded.

PROBLEM SUMMARY: 
Listed in the BIOS Setup, along with solutions.
I do get beeps at post regarding the memory.
Due to lack of diagrams and cable notches, I initially hooked the floppy cable in backwards.
Due to different wire colors, I initially hooked up the power and HD LED's backwards.


----------



## thewarder68

I'm happy to report I now have a perfectly working P4C800 Dlx. No problems anymore now that I solved my onboard-sound issue (see below).

HARDWARE SETUP:
Motherboard: Asus P4C800-E Deluxe, BIOS v1011
CPU: Intel Pentium4 2.8GHz, 800FSB, HyperThreading. Running at 3080MHZ
Cooler: Stock
Memory: 1GB, 2 X 512MB Transcend PC3200 DDR400
Video: Hercules Prophet 9800Pro 128MB, Catalyst 3.8 (Omega latest leaked)
HDD 1: Seagate, 160GB SATA
Sound: Onboard
LAN: US Robotics USR2216, WiFi card
Joystick: Logitech WingMan Force 3D

HARDWARE Connections:
PCI slots: All empty except 4, holds the USR2216 wireless ethernet card
SATA1: Seagate, 160GB SATA
Fans: 1 rear (powersupply), 1 front

BIOS Setup:
v1011
FSB overclocked to FSB220, CPU running at 3080Mhz, memory @DDR440.
All onboard disables except Sound.

SOFTWARE Setup:
3 partitions on 160GB SATA drive

PURPOSE:
Gaming, Internet

PROBLEMS:
Only had problems with onboard sound not working, turns out that the Front-Side sound-panel connector jumpers where not installed by default!!!! Took me 5 months to find this problem, don't think it was mentioned clearly in the manual as something you need to watch out for. Anyway, works now. 
Currently overclocked 10%, anything more is unstable at the moment but will experiment more.
Excellent board, very happy with it overall.


----------



## DBVanDyke

*My P4C800-E Deluxe POWERHOUSE*

HARDWARE SETUP:
Motherboard: Asus P4C800-E Deluxe Rev. 1.02 / 1.xx SN:0123456789
CPU: Intel 3.2Ghz OC @ 5% to 3.37 w/ Hyper-Threading
Cooler: Zalman CNPS7000-AlCu
Memory: amnt & part# (2) Corsair XMS CMX512-3200C2 (1GB DDR400)
Video: ATI Radeon 9700 Pro
Case: They didn’t care to put their name on the back.
Power supply: Vantec Stealth VAN-520A 520 Watts, 3 silent auto-speed adj. fans.
CD Writer: LITE-ON LTR-48125W 
DVD Writer: Sony DRU-500A F/W 2.0G
Floppy: Floppy
HDD 1: Maxtor 6Y120P0 - 120GB, 8MB Cache, UDMA-133
HDD 2: Maxtor 6Y120P0 - 120GB, 8MB Cache, UDMA-133
HDD 3: Maxtor 6Y120M0 - 120GB, 8MB Cache, SATA-150
HDD 4: Maxtor 6Y120M0 - 120GB, 8MB Cache, SATA-150
Sound: Creative Labs Sound Blaster Extigy
LAN: Embedded Intel running at 1Gb Full Duplex
SCSI adapter: None
Video capture: Dazzle Hollywood DV-Bridge (Fire Wire 1394)
Keyboard: Hewlett-Packard SK-5201K Internet Keyboard
Mouse: Logitech Cordless MouseMan Optical M-RM63
Network: ADSL @ 1.2Mb download, W2K Server as router, 1Gb subnet to Netgear 4 port Gigabit switch
Other: 

HARDWARE Connections:
PCI slots: 1=empty, 2=empty, 3=empty, 4=empty, 5=5-Port USB 2.0 card.
Pri Master IDE: Sony CDU5221 52X CD-ROM drive 
Pri Slave IDE: Not used
Sec Master IDE: Sony DRU-500A DVD R/W
Sec Slave IDE: LITE-ON LTR-48125W CD-ROM R/W
SATA1: n/c
SATA2: n/c
Intel SATA RAID1: 6Y120M0 - 120GB, 8MB Cache, S-ATA-150
Intel SATA RAID2: 6Y120M0 - 120GB, 8MB Cache, S-ATA-150
RAID Configuration: 240GB RAID 0 – Used for Applications and Data
RAID Software: Intel Application Accelerator RAID Edition v3.5.0.2653

Promise Pri_RAID Master : 6Y120P0 - 120GB, 8MB Cache, UDMA-133
Promise Pri_RAID Slave : 6Y120P0 - 120GB, 8MB Cache, UDMA-133
RAID Configuration: 240 GB RAID 0 – Used for XP OS. I will change to S-ATA drives later.
RAID Software: Promise FastTrack 378 v1.00.1.37 and PAM v4.0.0.18

Fans:	4 Vantec silent fans blowing on 4 drives
2 Vantec silent fans for exhaust
1 Vantec w/ purple light on Radeon 9700 Pro
1 Vantec large fan positioned over DIMMS
3 Fans in Vantec power supply
1 Vantec silent fan on removable side panel blowing in
The answer is no, “With all the silent fans is the system silent?” Just quieter, I think. 

BIOS Setup:
Version. Important custom settings.
V1011

SOFTWARE Setup:
HDD formatting & partitioning. 
1)	Only OS RAID and installation source CD-ROM drive in system during installation. Other RAID and CD drives installed after.
2)	Created RAID 0 and initialized.
3)	Installed XP allowing it to format the RAID. That’s it.

O/S and any special setup of it/ tweaks.

:type:

1) Install XP, but MAKE SURE you only have ONE hard drive and ONE CD-ROM drive visible (installed) to the system. Install all other drives after the system is up and proven stable.

2) Installed the Intel Chipset Software Installation Utility version 5.0.2.1003. THIS IS A MUST!!!

3) Installed SP1 (Not SP1a. SP1a is a DOWNGRADE from SP1. SP1a is minus the MS Java Virtual Machine and some Java based applications will not work without it, such as the Homestead Site Builder from Homestead.com.

4) Installed ALL Windows Updates, critical and non-critical. Skipped the .NET Framework stuff, MovieMaker, Jornal viewer and Windows Messenger, but installed everything else.

7) Installed Norton AntiVirus.

8) Installed only essential and reasonable drivers: Video, sound, NIC first. I only installed the latest versions. Went to each website and download the newest of new.

9) I didn't load up a bunch of progs and apps, instead I first tested the system with a minimum load for a while to prove system stability. I find the best test is to load up a good FPS game, (UT 2003 which used DirectX 9), installed updates or patches for it and then see how long you can play without any problems.

PURPOSE: 
In preparation for DooM iIi :mdskull: !!! Gaming, video editing and any frickin’ thing I want to do! 

COMMENTS: 
Any observations, positive or negative.
I love this board. If I can solve the last problem with the USB 2.0 and if I can OC a bit more... well what comes after love?

I think the main reason so many people are having problems with this board is just due to the highly technical nature of it. There is at least 101 ways to shoot yourself in the foot.

PROBLEM SUMMARY: 
1. No problems at first with 2.53Ghz CPU.
2. Had problems getting board to work after installing 3.2Ghz CPU. Cleared CMOS, updated BIOS, scaled back OC settings. Those problems gone.
2. Was able to OC 2.53Ghz CPU to 20% (3.02Ghz) without any problem! Was totally stable and I was totally amazed!!
3. Upgraded to 3.2Ghz expecting to OC to nearly 3.8Ghz, will only go 5% to 3.37 :sigh:
4. Everything works flawlessly except for my USB 2.0 problems. Plug in a USB 2.0 external Ximeta hard drive and I get “HI-SPEED USB Device Plugged into non-HI-SPEED USB Hub”. :knife:


====================================

:smash:
:spam:

:merlin: :gun: :guns: :swords:


----------



## JustinZ

After a problem with the power getting to the motherboard, my system seems to be working fine.

HARDWARE SETUP:
Motherboard: ASUS P4C800-E Deluxe
CPU: Pentium 4 3.2 GHz HT-enabled 800MHz FSB
Cooler: Stock Intel
Memory: amnt & part# 2x512 Kingston KVR400X64C3A/512 PC3200
Video: ATI Radeon 9800PRO
Case: Antec Sonata
Power supply: Antex 380W TruePower (included with Sonata case)
CD Writer: N/A
DVD Writer: Pioneer DVR-A06U
Floppy: included in Y-E Data 7-in-1 Floppy/Card Reader
HDD 1: WD 120GB 7200 RPM
HDD 2: WD 250GB 7200 RPM
Sound: SoundBlaster Audigy2 ZS
LAN: On-board
SCSI adapter: None
Video capture: None
Keyboard: Logitech Elite Keyboard
Mouse: Logitech MV310
Network: 
Other: 

HARDWARE Connections:
PCI slots: 1=empty, 2=Audigy, 3=empty, 4=empty, 5=empty.
Pri IDE: WD 120GB
Sec IDE: DVD
SATA1: n/c
SATA2: n/c
SATA RAID1: n/c
SATA RAID2: n/c
Pri RAID: n/c
Fans: 120mm fan built into Sonata case
Front panel USB and Firewire ports wired to motherboard

BIOS Setup:
10.11, No major customizations

SOFTWARE Setup:
Nothing unusual

PURPOSE: 
Digital video editing, multimedia, some gaming

COMMENTS: 


PROBLEM SUMMARY: 
1. Had problem where the LEDs would blink when the case was turned on. Turned out to be a loose wire in the power supply. Replaced that, and eveything seems to be working fine.


----------



## subman

I reported above about my last MoBo the P4C800 Deluxe - now I have the E version of this board so here is my report on my P4C800-E Deluxe

HARDWARE SETUP:
Motherboard: P4C800-E Deluxe Rev. 2
CPU: 2.4C @ 3.0
Cooler: Stock with AS3
Memory: 2x256 PC3200 Transcend TS32MLD64V4F
Monitor: Samsung 19" 955df
Video: ASUS 9280 AGP 8X 
Case: Local full tower 5x5.25 4x3.5
Power supply: Starnet 450w
CD Writer: Liteon 523252 and 522452
DVD Writer: NIL
Floppy: Sony 1.44
HDD 1: IBM 120GXP 120gb
HDD 2: IBM 180GXP 80gb
Sound: Audigy 2
Speakers: Altec 621
LAN: Yes for Cable Internet conx
SCSI adapter: nil
Video capture: nil
Keyboard: Microsoft Multimedia Natural
Mouse: Logitech MX 500
Network: Intel Pro/100 for Internet sharing of Cable conx
Other: 

HARDWARE Connections:
PCI slots: 1=empty, 2=empty, 3=empty, 4=Audigy2, 5=Intel Lan card.
Pri IDE: 120gb/80gb
Sec IDE: CDRW/CDRW
SATA1: n/c
SATA2: n/c
SATA RAID1: n/c
SATA RAID2: n/c
Pri RAID: n/c
Fans: case fans = Pabst 120mm, Pabst 93mm, 3x80 Panaflow

BIOS Setup:
Version. 1011

SOFTWARE Setup:
XP on 80gb and ME on 120GB

PURPOSE: 
MP3 Divx Internet Demos

COMMENTS: 
Only problem for the moment is that only my WinME setup does not recognise the CDRW or Floppy drives. But this is a OS not a Mother Board problem. No problems with these drives in DOS or XP.

P.S. Problem now solved :thmbup:


----------



## paulcroker

HARDWARE SETUP:
Motherboard: Asus P4C800-E Deluxe "Canterwood" (Socket 478) Motherboard 
CPU: Intel Pentium 4 3.0GHz (800FSB) with HT Technology - Retail
Cooler: Stock Intel
Memory: Kingston HyperX 1GB (2x512MB) DDR PC3200 ( KHX3200K2/1G) CAS2.0 Dual Channel Kit
Video: Asus V9520VS GeForce FX 5200 VideoSuite 128MB
Case: Antec Sonata Piano Black Quiet Case (380w)
Power supply: 380w Antec True
CD Writer: AOpen COM4824 48x/24x/48x/16x CD-RW/DVD Combo Drive - Retail
DVD Writer:
Floppy: Teac 3.5" Floppy Disk Drive - OEM
HDD 1: Seagate Barracuda Serial ATA V 120GB - OEM (Connected to SATA-1)
HDD 2: 
Sound: M-Audio Delta 1010 & breakout box
LAN: 
SCSI adapter: 
Video capture: 
Keyboard: Genius basic
Mouse: Creative optical
Network: 
Other: 

HARDWARE Connections:
PCI slots: 1=empty, 2=empty, 3=empty, 4=empty, 5=M-Audio Delta 1010
Pri IDE: CD (set to master)
Sec IDE: n/c
SATA1: Seagate 120
SATA2: n/c
SATA RAID1: n/c
SATA RAID2: n/c
Pri RAID: n/c
Fans: PSU fan connected to "Fan Only" connector. CPU fan to m/board connector.

BIOS Setup:
Version 10.11 (not upgraded, board came with this version).
Disabled: On board sound, LAN, serial ports, parallel port.
RAM set to 2-2-2-6 @ 2.75v.
FSB set to 212.

SOFTWARE Setup:
Primary 20Gb FAT32 partition on only SATA drive for Win XP Home.

PURPOSE: 
Digital Audio Workstation (running Cubase SX).

COMMENTS: 
I'm extremely happy with the performance now I have a stable system, but was very concerned with the
memtest freezing/USB problems. Also seem to be getting differing numbers of beeps at POST - usually 1 or 2
"normal" pitch beeps. Prevously with the bad RAM, was getting alternate low/high beeps (matched number of USB devices).

PROBLEM SUMMARY: 
1. Originally had problems installing XP Home, had corrupted files being copied, and also random BSOD.
Diagnosed this as bad RAM, memtest reported thousands of errors with original TwinMOS double sided 512 sticks.
System completely unstable with dual TwinMOS DIMMS, but ran OK on the one 512 stick with least errors.
2. Replaced RAM with KHX3200K2/1G. Ran memtest, which froze randomly. Disabled Legacy USB support in BIOS, 
and memtest ran fine.
3. Had one BSOD in XP (STOP 0x...D1 / IRQ_LESS_NOT_EQUAL) - under Sytem/Hardware Devices, the 
PCI to USB Bridge was installed as "Standard". Downloaded latest Intel drivers, updated driver, and so far so good!


----------



## wysiwyg

HARDWARE SETUP:
Motherboard: Asus P4C800-E Deluxe
CPU: P4 3.2GHz
Cooler: Zalman CNPS7000-Cu Heatsink & Fan
Memory: amnt & part# 1GB (512 x 2) Centon 1GBDUALPC3200
Video: ATI Radeon 9800 XT 256MB
Case: ThermalTake Xaser III V1420+U
Power supply: Thermaltake 420W (Included with case)
DVD-ROM: Mitsumi DM-2000TE-B 16x
DVD Writer: Pioneer DVR-106BK DVD R+/-RW
Floppy: 3.5"
HDD 1: Promise 2+0/Raid0 223GB
HDD 2: Western Digital WD800JB-00CRA1 80GB
Sound: SoundMax Integrated
LAN: Intel Pro/1000 Integrated
Keyboard/Mouse: Microsoft Wireless Desktop Elite

HARDWARE Connections:
PCI slots: 1=empty, 2=empty, 3=empty, 5=empty,
4=AOpen FM56-SVV Modem
Pri IDE: DVD-ROM, DVD Burner
Sec IDE: WD 80GB ATA
SATA1: n/c
SATA2: n/c
SATA RAID1: Seagate Barracuda 7200.7 120GB (ST3120026AS)
SATA RAID2: Seagate Barracuda 7200.7 120GB (ST3120026AS)
Pri RAID: n/c
Fans: Case (2 front, 2 side, 2 rear, 1 top - all 80mm) CPU 92mm
Case fans on 4-channel speed control with CPU temp probe

BIOS Setup: Ver 1013 - no unusual settings

SOFTWARE Setup: MS Windows XP Pro SP1 - all drives formatted single NTFS partition - WD drive is used for backup only

PURPOSE: Gaming (duh!) and business

COMMENTS: 
This case is awesome (but HEAVY!) and quiet, but documentation is lacking. After initial problems (see below) everything works great.

Newegg.com was the source for everything but the RAM, cpu cooler and floppy -- they are very easy to work with and have the best prices I've seen! This machine was approx $2500 to build - similar from Alienware would be over $5000!

PROBLEM SUMMARY: Detailed here.

-wysiwyg


----------



## san-deep

*hi people.. finally i g0t my 5 IDE drives working *

Hello all,
FInally I g0t my 5 IDE Drives working on my ASUS P4C800-E DELUXE WOrking 

Bought my new system 2 days ag0

CPU - p4 2.6 Ghz HT
Mobo - P4C800-E DELUXE
RAM - 2 * 256 mb 400 MHz TRANSCEND
CABINET - Antec PLUSView1000 AMG

I am using my 5 IDE Drives as normal Drives. 
IDE 1 
Primary Master - 10 GB Seagate 
Primary Slave - CD-Writer

IDE2
Secondary Master - 40 GB (Samsung)
Sec. Slave - NONE

IDE3 - Extra POrt
Master - 20 GB (Samsung)
Slave - IBM 76 GB DeskStar

I dont know, what settings made them enabled.
I just fiddled around with BIOS for 4+ hours.
and finally its working now.

ALl drives are visible under MY COMPUTER AND working perfect 

Sandy...


----------



## clayman

Hey Clintfan … thanks again for the help of a few days back with my DVD drives.

Have had a stable working system since day one … XP loaded fine … its been smooth.

But, I must say now you guys have me SCARED SH$TLESS … after reading all this I’m afraid to turn it on again! The P4C800 E Deluxe is a problem board??? Yikes!

Built my system a week ago … just getting it finished up now and have not had any issues. 


HARDWARE SETUP:
Motherboard: P4C800 E Deluxe
CPU: P4 3.2C 800 FSB Retail
Cooler: Stock w/ Shin-Etsu G675 thermal grease
Memory: 1GB (2x512) OCZ DDR400 PC-3500 433MHZ Copper - - - stock / auto at 2.5,4,4,8,8 / Sisoft score 4359 … should I try go to lower (2,2,2,6 or7)?
Video: ATI 9800XT 
Case: Lian-Li PC-60 silver – (nice case) – replacing all fans with Thermaltake 80X25VFSCII fans and an Enermax UC-A5FATR2S 5” bay controller
Power supply: Enermax EG-465P-VE (FMA) 460 Watt 
CD Writer: none
DVD Writer: PLEXTOR DVD+/-RW PX-708A/SW R 
DVD Reader: Sony DDU1621/SV 16X IDE DVD
Floppy: basic PANASONIC
HDD 1: Maxtor ( 6Y080M0 ) 80GB SATA 7200 RPM DiamondMax PLUS 9
HDD 2: none
Sound: Sound Blaster Audigy 2
LAN: Linksys 10/100 LNE100TX ver5.1
SCSI adapter: none
Video capture: none
Keyboard: 1995 well worn Packard Bell off my first “new” system and my last off the shelf box. 
Mouse: Logitech optical 
Network: Linksys BEFSR41 router to DSL.
Other: Viewsonic PF790 19” flat-screen 

HARDWARE Connections:
PCI slots: 1=empty, 2=empty, 3=empty, 4=sound, 5=LAN. 
Pri IDE: Master Plextor DVD burner … secondary: none
Sec IDE: Master SONY DVD player … secondary: none
SATA1: Maxtor DiamondMax 
SATA2: n/c
SATA RAID1: n/c
SATA RAID2: n/c
Pri RAID: n/c
Fans: 4

BIOS Setup:
Version. v.1009. Hyper Threading Enabled … Boot Device Priority is Floppy,HDD, Plextor. 


SOFTWARE Setup: O/S: Windows XP Professional, Norton Sys Wks 2003 (Anti Vir & Ghost), also running some Blackviper instructions


PURPOSE: 
Gaming and Graphics: WWII Combat Flight sims = built for IL2-FB and future upgrades + FS9 / Janes WWII Fighters / B17 FF 2 / CoD / MOHAA. Graphics: PhotoShop and Illustrator … High School GA, Studio Potter and Art instructor 32 years. 

COMMENTS: 
Love the Lian Li case … but that 9800XT and 3.2 run hot and stock fans just don’t cut it. 

PROBLEM SUMMARY: 
1. None so far (fingers, toes and ears crossed)

QUESTIONS:
1). Should I upgrade BIOS to 1010 or 1011? Should I upgrade at all with the way the 1009’s are running?

2). How much of an impact do the all the 4,283 critical updates and SP1 do to the system. Also Clintfan … SP1a or SP1

3). CAS at auto and Sisoft score is 4359 at 400FSB… should I try to go lower than 2.5,4,4,8,8. My OCZ memory can run at 2,3,3,7 @ 433 … so I thought I could get the CAS lower than that since I’m running stock.

4). Heck, should I mess with a good thing????

Man, this thing is running sweet and FAST … without any tweaking memory is at 4359, 3D Mark 2001 = 18,934 and 2003 is 6489. I have always had ASUS boards and have felt they run near the fastest but always stable.

Thanks Clintfan for the great thread.


----------



## DBVanDyke

*Completing your system.*



clayman said:


> *stock / auto at 2.5,4,4,8,8 / Sisoft score 4359 … should I try go to lower (2,2,2,6 or7)?
> 
> 3). CAS at auto and Sisoft score is 4359 at 400FSB… should I try to go lower than 2.5,4,4,8,8. My OCZ memory can run at 2,3,3,7 @ 433 … so I thought I could get the CAS lower than that since I’m running stock.
> 
> Man, this thing is running sweet and FAST … without any tweaking memory is at 4359, 3D Mark 2001 = 18,934 and 2003 is 6489.*


Hi Clayman... Nice to hear about someone else who got their board working. We started a thread for us P4C800 owners on overclocking. Their is a link to some free benchmarking software there. Check it out and then upload your PassMark Performance Test results and download others so we can all find the best config. Here is the link to that thread: 
Successful Overclocking of the P4C800 



> _Originally posted by clayman _*
> BIOS Setup:
> Version. v.1009. Hyper Threading Enabled …
> 
> 1). Should I upgrade BIOS to 1010 or 1011? Should I upgrade at all with the way the 1009’s are running?*


I recomend going to 1011. Here is a link that tells about the differences between 1009, 1010, 1011 and the mysterious 1013. 
NEW P4C800 series BIOS releases!! Check it out for yourself and see if you want to upgrade.



> _Originally posted by clayman _*
> SOFTWARE Setup: O/S: Windows XP Professional, Norton Sys Wks 2003 (Anti Vir & Ghost),
> 
> 2). How much of an impact do the all the 4,283 critical updates and SP1 do to the system. Also SP1a or SP1.*


BE CAREFUL WITH GHOST!!! It does NOT handle RAID drives well at all! ALWAYS run an integrity check on your Ghosted images. They will usually fail if a RAID is involved. Make sure you do Live Update to get the most recent version of SW.

The Microsoft Updates are MANDATORY. At least the Critical Updates certainly are. You will get hit with viruses and worms without them (such as Blaster and Welchia). There are also many which apply to system security and stability. Get in the habbit of keeping your system up to date with them ALWAYS. Set the Automatic Update Client to routinely check for updates, download them and install them. Don't put this off or someday you will be sorry.

Use SP1 over SP1a. SP1a is the same as SP1, except that the Microsoft Java VM was pulled due to the lawsuite with Sun. So SP1a has less functionality then SP1.


----------



## clayman

Thanks DBVanDyke heading over there now and I really appreciate your advice below



> I recomend going to 1011. Here is a link that tells about the differences between 1009, 1010, 1011 and the mysterious 1013.
> NEW P4C800 series BIOS releases!! Check it out for yourself and see if you want to upgrade.


Exactly. A friend of mine had the 1011’s running for some time and just updated to the 1013’s. I had not seen anything in forums about their benefit … so I figured I’d go with the 1011’s.




> BE CAREFUL WITH GHOST!!! It does NOT handle RAID drives well at all! ALWAYS run an integrity check on your Ghosted images. They will usually fail if a RAID is involved. Make sure you do Live Update to get the most recent version of SW.


Oh … I always am … 4 versions since 1999. I’m not running RAID. I bought the DVD burner to backup large files and intended to Ghost to it (I have done this only with HD’s and CD-RWs in the past). I usually Ghost “copy” a base system to a CDRW (OS, drivers, updates but not apps) then later Ghost copies of the whole drive to an HD periodically. After buying the 8X Plextor I found Symantec’s site not supporting it in the latest version of Ghost. So I burned a base “test” copy (4.3Gb). Went smooth as silk (this time) and the integrity is OK. When I’ve got everything set in place I’ll copy the whole drive (app. 40+Gb) to a removable HD and use the DVD to copy files direct at 4 or 8X. I prefer copy to image if possible. 



> The Microsoft Updates are MANDATORY. At least the Critical Updates certainly are. You will get hit with viruses and worms without them (such as Blaster and Welchia). There are also many which apply to system security and stability. Get in the habbit of keeping your system up to date with them ALWAYS. Set the Automatic Update Client to routinely check for updates, download them and install them. Don't put this off or someday you will be sorry.


Sorry … I should have made it clear that I already did all the criticals and some updates. I have just read for so long how they impact a systems performance. In all this time though I’ve never seen anyone say “how much” an impact … say in a bench score or such. Naw, running without updates, especially these days, is like getting drunk in Bangkok and not wearing a raincoat … if you get my drift.:winkgrin: 



> Use SP1 over SP1a. SP1a is the same as SP1, except that the Microsoft Java VM was pulled due to the lawsuite with Sun. So SP1a has less functionality then SP1.


Thanks … had loaded SP1 but have been confused on that one since there have been so many threads on it since the lawsuit. 

Thanks again, clayman


----------



## DBVanDyke

*My P4C800-E Deluxe is DEAD!*

It's true. My P4C800-E Deluxe is as of 11-22-03, now dead. :skull: R.I.P.

All I did was attach my CD-RW as slave to the Secondary IDE where my main CD-ROM drive was connected as master. I always, shutdown properly, turn off the power switch and even unplug the AC cord.

Tried to turn it on, fans all spin green LED on board comes on, but no beeps, no post and no monitor activation.

Unplugged everything, cleard CMOS (several times, as what else can I do), NOTHING!

I was having no problems what so ever. It was working flawlessly. 

ASUS = A Soon Useless System

:reaper:


----------



## trryhin

It's been a week now and I've had no problems, other than a DVD-RW that didn't work, turned out to be a bad drive (DOH!!!)

Motherboard: Asus P4C800E-Deluxe
CPU: P4 2.8C Ghz
Cooler: Stock
Memory: 1 512MB Geil
Video: BFG GeForce4 Ti4200 128Mb
Case: Antec SX835II
Power Supply: Antec SmartPower 350 Watt
DVD/CD Writer: Sony DRU510A
Floppy: Don't know, a generic out of an old system
HDD1: Maxtor 30Gb
Sound: Onboard
Lan: Onboard
Keyboard: Gateway
Mouse: MS optical
Network: Linksys BEFSR41 with cable modem

Hardware Connections:
PCI: 1,2,4 - empty
PCI: 3 - 3Com Modem
PCI: 5 - ATI TV Wonder VE
Pri IDE: Maxtor 30Gb
Sec IDE: Hitachi DVD-Rom (master), Sony DRU510A (slave)

BIOS:
Default except for PCIPnP>Plug and Play [yes]

Software:
Windows XP Pro with SP1

Purpose:
Some gaming, some video, just an all purpose PC

Comments:
System works great. Had a problem getting the Sony DVD-RW to work, turned out to be a bad drive. Hoping to get a SATA Raid setup before too long. Might put my Sounblaster Live card in, onboard sound doesn't seem to sound as good. Would like to get another stick of memory to run dual channel also.

- - - - - - - - - -

_Recovery note: in the original thread this was [Post 42]._


----------



## clintfan

-refresh-


----------



## twajetmech

Hello, no major issues with my setup, plugged eveything in and followed Clinfan's advice on driver load priority, working like a charm. I only slightly O/C to match the memory (FSB 434). Very satisfied with Asus....Thanks to all the Board members who share their knowledge, and made this a really smooth build !
Steve (twajetmech)

HARDWARE SETUP: 
Motherboard: Asus P4C800-E Deluxe Rev. 1.02 Bios 1016
CPU: Intel P4 2.6C @ 2.82 H/T enabled
Cooler: Zalman 7000Cu
Memory:1 Gig (2 X 512) Mushkin PC3500 level II @ 2-2-2-5, 2.75V
Video: Asus V9520 Magic 128 MB (FX 5200- temp. until HL2 is out)
Case: Lian-Li 6070A, replaced stock fans with Panaflo H1A's
Power supply: PC Power & Cooling Turbo-Cool 510 Deluxe
CD Writer: Plextor 52X24X52A
DVD Writer: Plextor 708A
Floppy: Mitsumi
HDD 1: Maxtor 120GB SATA L01M120
HDD 2: Maxtor 120GB SATA L01M120
Sound: Creative Audigy2 Platinum
LAN: Mobo
SCSI adapter: n/c
Video capture: n/c
Keyboard: Microsoft Internet
Mouse: Microsoft Optical
Network: n/c
Other: Aopen FM56-PX Modem (so I can fax)

HARDWARE Connections:
PCI slots: 1=empty, 2=Modem, 3=Audigy2, 4=empty, 5=empty.
Pri IDE: DVD, CDRW
Sec IDE: n/c
SATA1: HD 1
SATA2: HD 2
SATA RAID1: n/c
SATA RAID2: n/c
Pri RAID: n/c
Fans: All 3 case fans replaced to Panaflo H1A's

BIOS Setup:
Bios Version 1016
No real special settings - just tweaked for FSB of 434, Legacy USB disabled, Spread Spectrum disabled

SOFTWARE Setup:
Both HD's partitioned NTFS @ 2 X 60GB ea.
XP-Pro Sp1 with all critical updates

PURPOSE: 
School work, Half-Life 2, when it comes out

COMMENTS: 
Asus could have done a better job with the QVL, and been more descriptive in the Mobo manual of what all the settings are and do. The Lian-Li 6070 is awesome, ran a little warm for my tastes so I repaced the stock fans with the Panaflo's. Couldn't be more satisfied with the performnce of the PC Power & Cooling 510 ! The Mushkin memory rules ! The computer is incredibly fast and quiet ! I plan on upgrading to an Nvidia 6800xxx when HL2 arrives.

PROBLEM SUMMARY: 
1. CMOS Battery was weak....replaced
2. Asus supplied SATA connectors loose, not making good connections, used Maxtor's instead


----------



## Kolo

Reposting my system info.

HARDWARE

Motherboard: ASUS P4C800-E Deluxe Ver. 2 BIOS 1014
CPU: Intel Pentium 4 2.8GHz Northwood 800MHz sys bus Retail
CPU Fan: CoolerMaster Aero 4
Memory: Kingston KVR400X64C3A/512, 2 ea.
Memory heat spreaders: Vantec DDR-A1C copper, 2 ea.
Hard Drives:
SATA: Western Digital WD1200JD, 2 ea. in RAID 1 array
EIDE: Western Digital WD800JB, 1 ea.
Hard Drive Cables: Stock ASUS
Hard Drive Coolers: CoolerMaster CoolDrive3, 3 ea.
Floppy Drive: Sony MPF 920
Floppy Drive Cable: Mad Dog Multimedia MD-10-FLP-SL
DVD/RW Drives: Nu Tech DDW-082, 2 ea.
DVD/RW Cable: Stock ASUS
Video: ATI Radeon 9600XT 128MB Retail
Sound: M-Audio Revolution 7.1
Speakers: Used Boston Acoustic 2.1
Wireless: Linksys WMP54G wireless PCI adapter used in conjunction with Linksys WCG200 Wireless Cable Gateway
Case: Lian Li PC-6077 aluminum mid-tower with extra DVD/CD ROM aluminum bezel
Power Supply: Enermax EG375P-VE SFMA ATX 12v (probably should be larger but no problems so far.)
Keyboard: Zippy WK 720 aluminum USB (Use PS2 keyboard during setup and to get into setup later!)
Mouse: Generic USB optical mouse
Digitizer Tablet: CalComp Drawing Board III 12x12"

OPERATING SYSTEM

Windows XP Pro SP1a OEM

MB SLOT USAGE

AGP= ATI Radeon 9600 XT
PCI 1= open
PCI 2= M-Audio Revolution 7.1
PCI 3= Linksys WMP54G wireless PCI adapter
PCI 4= open
PCI 5= open

BIOS SETUP - (Most settings are AUTO or default; changes noted below.)

MAIN SECTION

Primary IDE Master:
32 Bit Data Transfer= enabled
Third IDE Master:
32 Bit Data Transfer= enabled
Fourth IDE Master:
32 Bit Data Transfer= enabled
IDE Configuration:
Onboard IDE Operation Mode= enhanced
Enhanced Mode Support On= SATA (allows use of native OS (XP) on SATA and PATA ports)
Configure S-ATA as RAID= yes
Serial-ATA Boot ROM= enabled
IDE Detect Time Out= 5 sec.

ADVANCED SECTION

CPU Configuration:
CPUID Maximum Value Limit= disabled
Hyperthreading Technology= enabled
Chipset - Advanced Chipset Settings:
Graphics Aperture Size= 128MB
Spread Spectrum= disabled
ICH Delayed Transaction= enabled
Onboard Devices Configuration:
On Board AC '97 Audio= disabled
On Board Promise Controller= disabled
On Board IEEE 1394 Controller= enabled
On Board LAN= enabled
On Board Game/MIDI Port=disabled
PCI PnP Settings:
Plug and Play OS= NO
Palette Snooping= disabled
PCI IDE Busmaster= enabled
USB Configuration:
USB 2.0 Controller= enabled
USB 2.0 Controller Mode= Hispeed

BOOT SETTINGS CONFIGURATION

Boot Device Priority:
1st Boot Device= SM - NU DVDRW-DDW-082
2nd Boot Device= 1st Floppy Drive
3rd Boot Device= Intel RAID_VOLUME1
Hard Disk Drives:
1st Drive= Intel RAID_VOLUME1
2nd Drive= PM - WDC_WD800JB-00FMA0
Boot Settings Configuration:
Quickboot= disabled
Full Screen Logo= disabled 

Notes:
Files from IAAR Support disk installed at F6 prompt.
Upon completion of OS installation, the next files installed were the Intel Chipset installation Utility, Ver. 5.1.1.1002 12/05/03, and the Intel Application Accelerator RAID Edition, Ver. 2.11.15.0 5/28/04.
The passage of time and the ingestion of industrial-strength pharmaceuticals are helping to dim the traumatic memories of the problems encountered along the way.

Kolo


----------



## Legendus

*New build no problems*

This is a recap of a recent build. As a newbie I sometimes will post to the wrong thread. Seems this is where this reply belongs. 

Hats off ClintFan :angel: 

HARDWARE:

Motherboard: ASUS P4C800-E Rev. 2 with version 1016 Bios
CPU: Intel P4 3.0e HT with latest Intel .inf files loaded in OS
Cooler: CoolerMaster Jet 4 (for case mod effect)
Memory: 2Gb total - 2 sticks of Mushkin CH-6 chip 184 Pin DDR PC-3200 "222 Special" (2.2.2.6 timing) with heat spreaders and 2 - 512 MB sticks of Winbond CH-5 chip PC3200 CAS 2.0 (2.2.3.6 timing) all Dual-Channel Optimized 400MHz with SPD support – equipped with heat spreaders
Video: ATI 9600XT-TVI 
Case: Aspire Super X-alien fully modified
Power supply: Super Flower 550 W with smart fan (three stage selectable w/cool down mode)
CD Writer: ASUS 52x32x52
DVD Writer: ASUS 0840P
Floppy: Alps 3.5 direct drive 
HDD 1: Maxtor Diamond 9 7200 rpm 200GB SATA w/8MB cache (OS drive)
HDD 2: Maxtor Diamond 9 7200 rpm 200GB SATA w/8MB cache (data drive)
HDD 3: Maxtor Diamond 9 7200 rpm 80GB ATA133 w/8MB cache (ghost backup drive)
Sound: onboard ADI AD1985 SoundMAX 6-channel CODEC
LAN: Intel CSA 82547EI Gigabit Ethernet Controller
SCSI adapter: none
Video capture: onboard the ATI 9600XT-TVI
Keyboard: Microsoft Wireless Desktop Pro 2.0
Mouse: Microsoft Wireless Optical Desktop Pro 2.0
Network: none (WiFi to come)
Monitor: Samsung 192MP TV/PC combo using DVI input
Other: ASUS S/PDIF optical/coax output module (attached to onboard SPDIF connection) 
Scanner: HP 4760 
Speakers: Creative Megaworks 250D - THX

HARDWARE Connections:

PCI slots: 1=empty, 2=empty, 3=empty, 4=empty, 5=empty.
Pri IDE: Maxtor Diamond 9 7200 rpm 80GB ATA133 w/8MB cache (ghost backup drive)
Sec IDE: CDRW & DVD-RW
SATA1: Maxtor Diamond 9 7200 rpm 200GB SATA w/8MB cache (OS drive)
SATA2: Maxtor Diamond 9 7200 rpm 200GB SATA w/8MB cache (data drive)SATA RAID1: n/c
SATA RAID2: n/c
Pri RAID: n/c
Fans: 6 - 80mm case fans, CPU fan (Jet 4), three fans on PSU (beautiful white noise) 

BIOS Setup: 

Version. 1016 flashed with AFUDOS utility, fast boot enabled, the board came with v1014 and ran well with no hiccups. I flashed the bios after running the machine for a week to eliminate the bios as a potential problem. I could have kept the old Bios version and not overclocked (have not OC’d yet).

Important custom settings. used PS2 keyboard and mouse to set-up bios and software. Right now in Bios I am using mostly auto settings for the main OC functions (memory and CPU) legacy USB is disabled, AGP aperture is set to 128mb, promise controller is disabled, ASUS probe enabled, Installed a MS wireles keyboard and mouse last thing but still run them on PS2.

SOFTWARE Setup: This occurred over the span of a week, done slowly and was logged at every step:
After installing the CPU & cooler , Memory graphics card and hard drives (no problem with multiple dives at this point) and setting the bios up I formatted the hard drives using the Maxtor Powermax program. Maxtor recommends this rather than formatting the drives through the OS. I left one large partition on each drive for the time being. I then performed a clean install of WinXP Pro, the drivers for the chipset, the drivers for the graphics card and updated the firmware for the CDRW and DVDRW then I tested the system. (note: I used the stock drivers provided by ASUS and ATI for the initial load of chipset and gart) After the system proved stable I loaded the applications software, MS office 2002 some utilities such as Paint shop Pro and the burning software. (Warm booting after each installation) finally I loaded the anti-virus program and firewall (Norton Pro 2004 and Zone Alarm Pro) 

1. initial build
2. fire up and set bios
3. reset and format hard drives as recommended by the HD manufacturer (format program will reset from DOS)
4. install the OS with service packs 
5. reset and install the latest stable chipset drivers and video drivers
6. reset and test system 
7. reset and install applications (repeat as necessary)
8. reset and set preferences in OS (folders, video settings, etc.)
9. last thing after all is loaded and running good load anti-virus (reset and set preferences) and firewall 
10. (guess what’s next) 

There was a fine warm feeling coursing through my body…… and no wet spots on the pants. 

Last, I used the protocol outlined by ClintFan and updated my Intel, .inf chipset drivers. I could have continued to use the old stock drivers but they were almost a year old and XP can use al the help it can get. Next week I will load the latest stable version of the Catalyst ATI drivers. 

PURPOSE: 
Home desktop, video editing, photo work, third TV and DVD player, VCR, some gaming 

COMMENTS: 
This forum and a lot of online research contributed greatly to the success of my new build, spend the money and get good parts but don’t go out on the bleeding edge and expect to not get bloodied. All USB and fire wire ports OK (four, two on board and two on case OK and a powered USB 2.0 4-port hub too! 

PROBLEM SUMMARY: 
1. did not read Clintfan’s thread of Intel chipset inf files before I loaded the stock ones.
2. did not read ClintFan’s summary of information routing before I installed the SATA drives I would have Installed one on the promise controller and used it as my data and image drive for CD burning and video processing. (Might still do that)



:rebel:
:cheers:

__________________


----------



## George Safford

*After much pain!*

I'm now running a RAID P4C800-E Deluxe. WOW what a performance boost! It takes less than half the time it use to take to run Norton Utilities functions and other windows apps.

Thanks again to ClintFan! RAID is not an easy thing!

This motherboard rocks!!


----------



## clintfan

Lookie what I just found on my home PC.... almost ALL our lost systems! I must've downloaded it to do a search at some point.

Not sure there's any way to break this up into separate posts, but I'll break it into 5 pieces to keep the forum happier. It's not pretty, and the stuff from July precedes it, but everything is here except what went up between June 19 and June 28, 2004 when the database crash occurred!!

It means we haven't lost this huge resource which everyone contributed to, after all! 
_This is soooooo cool!!!_ :bgrin: :bgrin: :bgrin: :bgrin: :bgrin: 

- - - -

The messages have been download from Tech Support Forum at http://www.techsupportforum.com at 19.06.2004 11:09:15

-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-

[Post 43]
Author : Vinyl Junkie
Date : 12-11-2003 08:11 PM

First time builder! I own alot of mac's (for music production) but wanted to build 
my own game and music computer. This is FUN!

Motherboard: P4C800 Deluxe
CPU: P4 2.8 Ghz 800FSB
Cooler: Stock
Memory: 2x256 Kingston PC3200
Video: Sapphire ATI Radeon 9600 pro 128Mb
Case: A cheap but quite one
Power supply: 350 W
CD Writer: A Sony from an old machine
Floppy: Basic
HDD 1: Maxtor 80 Gb 8mb 7200 rpm
Sound: Digidesign MBox connected via USB
LAN: Built In

HARDWARE Connections:

PCI slots: All empty
Pri IDE: Maxtor HD (Master)
Sec IDE: CD (Master) CD R/W (Slave)
Fans:None

BIOS Setup: 1011, turned off unused ports and the Fasttrack controller. 
Hyperthreading endabled. Overclocked to 10% in turbo mode. 
AGP Aperture size: 32Mb and Spread Spectrum disabled

SOFTWARE Setup: Windows XP pro, Digidesign Protools, Cubase and URU 

PURPOSE: Music production and Gaming!

COMMENTS:
This board seems really stable and I really love the speed of this machine! 
I've had NO major problems at all!
A fun thing is that itunes (Yes, the Apple App) starts up faster on this machine than on any of mine, or my friends G4's  

PROBLEMS SUMMARY:
I disabled the Fasttrack Controller in Bios because I got confused by the Post message (Found the workaround on this board, thx).


Excellent thread! Got alot of hints from this.

-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-

[Post 44]
Author : nitecrawler2
Date : 12-24-2003 09:35 PM

I've built many AMD and P3 systems. This was my first P4. I've enjoyed the hell out of the experience.

HARDWARE SETUP:
Motherboard: ASUS P4C800-E
CPU: 3.2 ghz 
Cooler: Stock
Memory: amnt & part# Corsair TwinX1024-3200LLPro set to 2.5-3-2-6 by spd
Video: ASUS9800XT
Case: Lian-Li
Power supply: Antec 550 True
CD Writer: Lite-on 52X
DVD-ROM: Pioneer DVD-106
Floppy: generic
HDD 1: WD360GD 10,000rpm Raptor
HDD 2: WD360GD 10,000rpm Raptor
HDD 3: WD800JB SE
Sound: SBLive 5.1 
LAN: Onboard Intel Lan
SCSI adapter: N/A 
Video capture: ASUS 9800XT
Keyboard: Logitec
Mouse: Intellimouse Explorer 3.0
Network: Sidewinder Precision2 Joy
Other: Klipsch 4.1 THX

HARDWARE Connections:
PCI slots: 1=empty, 2=empty, 3=empty, 4=empty, 5=SBLive 5.1.
Pri IDE: Master-Pioneer DVD-ROM
Sec IDE: Master-Liteon 52x CD-RW
SATA1: WD360GB in raid 0 
SATA2: WD360GB in raid 0
Using ICH5R raid-0
SATA RAID1: n/c
SATA RAID2: n/c
Promise Controller: WD800JB 
Fans: 2 80mm exhaust 2 80mm intake 

BIOS Setup: Version 1014
Promise controller set to IDE
 1394 disabled
Soundmax disabled
Boot virus protection disabled
Promise Controller-IDE
USB 2.0-Hispeed
Logo-disabled

everything else by default



SOFTWARE Setup: WinXP Pro, normal Word and photo progs. Lots of FPS Games.

PURPOSE: Gaming, burning, Internet usage.

COMMENTS: Great board with no problems once I read ASUS FAQS
It would be nice if I could set performance mode to turbo 
and still boot but oh well. It runs great. I came 
from an ABIT KG7-R XP2100+

PROBLEM SUMMARY: 
1. Just that performance mode turbo results in no boot.
2. Update- I have just discovered that by spd my ram runs at 2.5- 3-2-6. If I set it manually where it is supposed to run 2-3-2-6 even with voltage at 2.75 it won't boot. I am going to RMA the Corsair and try mushkin 2-2-2.
3. Another update- My ram is fine. Turns out the ASUS order is reversed on the 2nd and 3rd setting. The order in the bios is 2-2-3-6. Runs fine there set manually instead of by spd which does set it at 2.5-3-2-6 or in ASUS order 2.5-2-3-6. Thanks GRAVIT 

Be a while though. I leave for work on a boat for 60 days Sunday.

-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-

[Post 45]
Author : Ctrl+Alt+Del
Date : 12-25-2003 05:28 PM

YaHooo ! It WORKS !  
All thanx to TSF (clintfan/Mental)


HARDWARE SETUP: 
Motherboard: ASUS P4C800-E DELUXE REV 2 
CPU: Intel P4/2.4 GHz/800MHz FSB/512K L2 Cache/Hyper Threading (OC friendly) 
Cooler: Zalman CNPS7000A-AICu 
Memory: amnt & part#Transcend DDR PC-3200 512MB x 2 stix / TS64MLD64V4F3 (ASUS Blessed) 
Video: ASUS V9520TD GeForce FX5200 128MB DDR 
Case: Thermaltake Xaser III / 1000 series  
Power supply: Silent Purepower W0008 / 420W 
CD Writer: Sony DRU-510A 
DVD Writer: Sony DRU-510A 
Floppy: Samsung SFD321B/LBL1 
HDD 1: WD360GD / SATA 10K RPM / x 2 in RAID 0 array 
HDD 2: Maxtor Diamond Max Plus 200Gb ATA133 on Promise port / Data storage, etc 
Sound: On board 
LAN: On board 
SCSI adapter: N/A 
Video capture: N/A 
Keyboard: MS Multimedia 1.0A 
Mouse: MS IntelliMouse Optical 
Network: DSL (PPPoE) Netgear Wireless 11b Router (using wired connection for this machine) 
Other: Speakers: Altec Lansing 251 / 6-CHL [5.1] * This setup is NOT for the TIMID ! 
Monitor: NEC MultiSync FE991sb / 19 inch / Black / Girlz go WILD 

HARDWARE Connections:
PCI slots: 1=empty, 2=empty, 3=empty, 4=empty, 5=empty.
Pri IDE: Sony CD/DVD burner as Master/ Sony CD/DVD ROM as Slave 
Sec IDE: n/c
SATA1:WD Raptor 36.7 GB 
SATA2:WD Raptor 36.7 GB 
SATA RAID1: n/c
SATA RAID2: n/c
Pri RAID: n/c
Fans: Seven (7) A1420 80x80x25mm @ 21db / 2 Front / 2 Rear / 2 Side/ 1 Top/ 

BIOS Setup:
Version. Important custom settings.
Ver 1011 / Legacy USB = OFF / Boot = CD + Floppy + RAID volume / all else default (for now) 

SOFTWARE Setup:
HDD formatting & partitioning. O/S and any special setup of it/ tweaks.
MS XP Home SP1a OEM / 20Gb on RAID 0 for OS & Apps / 4 Gb on Promise HD for swap file / 1 Gb on Promise HD for IE Cache / Changed My Documents target to Promise HD / Win Media & Outlook temps/storage to Promise HD 

PURPOSE: Video editing / Music editing / Games / SuperSonic WEB surfing / Gave my old Dell to the wife 


COMMENTS: 
Any observations, positive or negative:
nOOb. First PC build. Got hung up on a couple things. TSF helped (Thank you all) Now I want to build a laptop/notebook (?!?) Sorta wish I went with a different case & CAS 2 memory. 


PROBLEM SUMMARY: 
1.Drove my wife nutz building this thing (do you love THAT thing, or ME ?!?) 
2. Built her an account. Now I can't kick her off of it ! 
3.Overall, the experiance was a hoot. Again, thanks for TSF help. Great deals & service from newegg.com

-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-

[Post 46]
Author : Engr
Date : 12-31-2003 04:04 AM

Here is my new system. I have a successful assembled P4C800 Deluxe... Here are my specs...

HARDWARE Setup:

Motherboard: Asus P4C800 Deluxe.
CPU: P4 3.0 GHz 800FSB retail.
Cooler: Stock Intel heatsink/fan 
Sensor: Using the default sensor on the mobo.
Memory: Kingston 512mb (not yet dual-channel) DDR400 PC3200
Video: Sapphire 9800 Pro 128MB
Case: Exodus (Soon Thermaltake Xaser III black)
Power supply: HEC 525watts double-fan
CD Writer: Asus 52x/24x/52x
CD-ROM: Asus 52x
DVD Writer: n/a
Floppy: Panasonic
HDD 1: Seagate Barracuda, 40GB 
HDD 2: n/a
Sound: Onboard.
LAN: Onboard, speed is set to Auto.
SCSI adapter: n/a.
Video capture: n/a.
Keyboard: Logitech
Mouse: Genious PS/2 (two button w/scroll wheel).
Network: 
Monitor: 15" AOC
Speakers: Logitech 2ch. (Soon Altec Lansing 4.1 or 5.1)


HARDWARE Connections:

PCI slots: 1=empty, 2=empty, 3=empty, 4=empty, 5=empty.
Pri IDE: master=Seagate
Sec IDE: master=Asus CDRW
SATA1: n/a
SATA2: n/a
SATA_RAID1: n/a
SATA_RAID2: n/a
Pri RAID: n/a


BIOS Setup:

Original BIOS 1011. Hyper Threading enabled, ACPI 2.0 Support, ACPI APIC Support, and BIOS->AML ACPI Table. RAID is disabled, USB to HiSpeed. In Boot- Disk Seagate is first, Legacy Floppy second, Asus CDRW third. AGP Aperture size is 128MB. Almost all other settings are defaulted.

SOFTWARE Setup:
O/S: Windows XP Professional with SP1a. 

PURPOSE: 
Programming and Games

COMMENTS: 
This new system rock stable and superb fast. 

PROBLEM SUMMARY: 
There is only issue I've encounter, the Asus PC Probe is not 100% working and everything is 100% working. :winking:

-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-

[Post 47]
Author : stim141
Date : 12-31-2003 11:04 AM

After two RMA'd boards from Newegg its been pretty flawless for about two months:

ASUS P4C800-E (BIOS v 11)
CPU: P4 2.6C 800FSB Retail, stock cooler
OP: Windows XP Pro - Corporate Ed.
Corsair 3200C2 - Platinum TWIN Pack 512MB
PS: Enermax 465FMA
Case: Coolermaster ATC110SX2
Keyboard/Mouse: Cheiftec Wireless
HD: Maxtor 120GB SATA on ICHR SATA1
Video: Sapphire 9200 128MB Deluxe, using VGA out
Display: Nec LCD1712 - amazing - no dead pixels
DVD: LiteON: JLMS XJ-HD166S 16x/48x (black) (secondard) Master
CD/RW: LITE-ON LTR-52327S 52x/32x/52x (black) (primary) (Master)
Floppy: Alps standard (black)
Other: Belkin 800vA UPS
Sound: Onboard

Eventually going to try a single drive RAID0 to see if performance gets a boost - otherwise will purchase second drive.

Had a problem with setting TURBO mode on with Overclocking Standard - caused BIOS Checksum error and erased my BIOS - will happen everytime and have to restore - if Overclocking boosted by any value won't happen - very strange.

No BLOD's or freezes since received replacement board - very satisfied. After bad boards was considering replacing with GIGABYTE.

-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-

[Post 48]
Author : OldTwit
Date : 12-31-2003 11:58 AM
Title : Corsair ECC memory

OldTwit is new top this forum and is about to venture upon his first build using the Asus P4C800E Deluxe (having read the comments do date I shudder).

My concern (in ignorance) relates to memory. The Asus User Guide states that only unbuffered memory should be used and I am unsure whether Registered ECC memory meets this requirement (i.e. is it unbuffered?).

I have no current intention to Overclock (it seems the Mobo could do this automatically) and set my sight on Corsair TwinX 1G (2x512) PC3200 RECC C2. Should I consider PC3500.

I would appreciate some advice so that I may be able eventually to report a successful build.

-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-

[Post 49]
Author : clintfan
Date : 01-05-2004 01:38 PM

Hi Oldtwit... I cannot do troubleshooting in this article, but to save you some time, "registered" is another name for "buffered", so the answer is No, "registered ECC memory" would _not_ work in any P4x800 series mobo as far as I know... it has to be UNbuffered. If you need further help, please start your own new thread and we will try to assist you. 
-clintfan

-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-

[Post 50]
Author : twajetmech
Date : 01-09-2004 03:24 AM
Title : It's alive ! ! !

Just finished my set up...we're getting to know one another...off to a nice start...lol

HARDWARE SETUP:
Motherboard: Asus P4C800-E deluxe Rev 1.02 Bios 1011
CPU: Intel P4 2.6 800fsb w/ HT
Cooler: Stock Intel w/ artic silver thermal compund
Memory: 1GB (2X512) & Mushkin Level 2 PC3500
Video: Asus V9020 FX 5200 128GB (until HL2 comes out)
Case: Lian Li 6070A
Power supply: PC power & coolong 510 deluxe
CD Writer: Plextor 52x24x52
DVD Writer: 
Floppy: Mitsumi 3.5
HDD 1: Maxtor 6Y120MO 
HDD 2: 
Sound: Audigy2 Platinum
LAN: Onboard
SCSI adapter: 
Video capture: 
Keyboard: Microsoft Internet
Mouse: Microsoft Intellimouse
Network: 
Other: 

HARDWARE Connections:
PCI slots: 1=empty, 2=empty, 3=Audigy2, 4=empty, 5=empty.
Pri IDE: Plextor CDRW
Sec IDE: n/c
SATA1: Maxtor 6Y120MO
SATA2: n/c
SATA RAID1: n/c
SATA RAID2: n/c
Pri RAID: n/c
Fans: Stock case and P/S 

BIOS Setup:
Version 1011. 
Mem set to Manual 2-3-2-5, @ 2.75V
Spread spectrum off
Legacy USB disabled
Q-fan Off
H/T Enabled
Onboard sound Disabled
Performance Mode set to Turbo
Performance Accl mode Enabled
SOFTWARE Setup:
2 partitions, 0 30GB for OS and software, 1 90Gb for Storage etc
Microsoft XP Pro Sp1

PURPOSE: 
Work, Flight Sims, Half-Life2

COMMENTS: 
Any observations, positive or negative.
Had no major issues putting everything together and booting up. Board is rock solid an a nice improvement from my P2B-F. I guess my only wish is that the explanations for all the settings in the manual could be much more detailed and a better QVL for memory
also I had to use the SATA cables that the Maxtor drive came with, the Asus ones are a bit too loose for my taste
PROBLEM SUMMARY: 
1.
2.

-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-

[Post 51]
Author : bruno851
Date : 01-13-2004 11:52 PM

HARDWARE SETUP:
Motherboard: P4C800-E Deluxe
CPU: P4 2.8C
Cooler: Deep Impact DP-102 (dual fans – suck,blow)
Memory: amnt & part# 2gig Corsair TWINX 1024 - CMX512-PC3200 C2
Video: ASUS V9950 – Nvidia FX5900 Chip set
Case: SOHO
Power supply: Enermax 550w
CD Writer: Plextor 40/12/40
DVD Writer: N/A
Floppy: Mitsumi
HDD 1: Seagate 80 SATA
HDD 2: Seagate 80 SATA
HDD 3: Maxtor 60 ATA
HDD 4: Maxtor 40 ATA
Sound: Sound Blaster Gamer
LAN: On Board Intel
SCSI adapter: 
Video capture: 
Keyboard: Old Gateway
Mouse: Microsoft Optical
Network: 
Other: 

HARDWARE Connections:
PCI slots: 1=empty, 2=audio, 3=modem, 4=empty, 5=empty.
Pri IDE: Plextor
Sec IDE: Maxtor 60 – master/Maxtor 40 - Slave
SATA1: n/c
SATA2: n/c
SATA RAID1: Seagate 80
SATA RAID2: Seagate 80
Pri RAID: n/c
Fans: Four on the case – 2 exhaust, 1 general intake, 1 intake blowing across the Seagates. Two on the CPU cooler – Suck/Blow http://www.aerocool.us/cooler/DP102.htm, a small one mounted on the case with double side tape in front of the DIMMs

BIOS Setup:
Version. 1014 
Followed the thread from Mental_Myopia & DBVan**** – great for getting it up and running - http://www.techsupportforum.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=9694

SOFTWARE Setup:W2K pro sp 4

HDD formatting & partitioning. 
Seagates are RAID 0 & Maxtors are JBOD
PURPOSE: 
Games, Internet, Flight Sim – just like to have fast PC

COMMENTS: 
This was an upgrade from a 1.8 (423pin) on an Intel 850 GB board. The only new stuff in this machine is the Mobo, CPU, DDR, Power Supply, and the ASUS V9950. Everything else I used from the old setup

PROBLEM SUMMARY: 
1. Had a really hard time getting W2K Pro to install – constant blue screens. Turn out to be a couple of things – BIOS was one, the other was STUPID!!!! Didn’t have the CD drive set right – took four days to figure that one out – doh. Chalk that up as a learning experience. 

2. The Deep Impact by Aerocool is a PITA to install. You have to pull the Mobo and have some longer screws on hand. But it does a nice job of cooling and looks pretty good – it is monster though – the fit has no room to spare.

Been up for a few days now and very satisfied with it. I would not even try to contact ASUS for tech support. I found everything I need on this site – without even having to post once!

-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-

[Post 52]
Author : Greenstead
Date : 01-14-2004 05:37 AM

HARDWARE SETUP:
Motherboard: Asus P4C800 deluxe
CPU: Intel P4 2.8 800fsb w/ HT
Cooler: Stock Intel
Memory: Corsair Twinx 1GB 3200 DDR (2X512) matched pair
Video: ATI Radeon 9700 Pro AIW 128GB (Sapphire)
Monitor : Samsung 171MP 17" LCD multimedia
Case: Coolermaster ATSC Black-Widow with side window and blue light.
Power supply: Enermax 465W FMA II
DVD-R/CD Writer: Samsung SD-616QB
DVD Writer: NEC ND1300A with INCD
Floppy: Sony
HDD 1: WD360GD / 36GB SATA 10K RPM Rapter
HDD 2: WD360GD / 36GB SATA 10K RPM Rapter
HDD 3: WD1200JD 120G GB SATA 7.2K RPM in RAID 0
HDD 4: WD1200JD 120G GB SATA 7.2K RPM in RAID 0
Sound: Onboard
LAN: Onboard
Dialup Modem: Creative modem blaster
Video capture: Hauppauge PVR 350 and AIW
Soundproofing
Keyboard: Gyration Wireless 
Mouse: Gyration Wireless
Other: 
Network: Broad band internet and wired+wireless G network
UPS : Belkin UPS 800 VA
USB 4 port hub: Linksys
USB Redrat 3 I/R to change channels on NTL cable STB

HARDWARE Connections:
PCI slots: 1=empty, 2=PVR350, 3=empty, 4=Modem, 5=empty
SATA1: WD 36 GB raptor (system disc)
SATA2: WD 36 GB raptor (Spare - ghost of system)
SATA RAID1: WD 120 GB raid 0 (data)
SATA RAID2: WD 120 GB raid 0 (data)

BIOS Setup: Version 1014. 
Q-fan on
H/T Enabled
Performance Mode set to standard
Performance Accl mode disabled
Aperture : 64 <- what shoud this be set to ?
POST speech: enabled

SOFTWARE: XP Pro + all SP1 & SP2 updates. Norton AV.

PURPOSE: 
Data store for home network.
PVR capture from cable TV using Digiguide EPG.
Media source (TV movies) to feed network.
Home movie editing.
Internet access and on-line games

COMMENTS: 
- Easy to build (I had someone else build it)
- Flies like a bird.
- Masses of cables coming out the back.
- Runs cool ~30 C idle, 50 C full load.
- Looks v cool and sexy.

Problems:
- Would like to understand all the BIOS settings.
- No POST speech messages.
- Jumping 'wake on KB' causes power shutdown.
- My wife says I spend more time with it than her.


----------



## clintfan

Lost setups, continued... part 2

The messages have been download from Tech Support Forum at http://www.techsupportforum.com at 19.06.2004 11:09:15

-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-

[Post 53]
Author : bruno851
Date : 01-14-2004 03:08 PM



Greenstead said:


> *HARDWARE SETUP:
> 
> Problems:
> 
> - My wife says I spend more time with it than her. *


I get ALL the time! I can sympathize with you. 

As far as learning all of the BIOS settings Mental_Myopia and DBVan**** seem to have a pretty good hold that, search all of thier posts - I found a lot of useful stuff.

As far as the wife thing - wait until they sleeping like mine is right now , oh - flowers and back rubs seem to help that also. This I DO have experience with.

Good Luck.

Bruno

-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-

[Post 54]
Author : DBVan****
Date : 01-14-2004 07:56 PM

I will be posting my COMPLETE BIOS setings soon which allowed me to OC to 3.7GHz on my P4C800-E Deluxe without problems and without fancy cooling. Just a Zalman on the CPU and lots o' fans.

-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-

[Post 55]
Author : Haybarn
Date : 01-15-2004 06:11 PM

Clintfan,

With your previous help, my system is working fine.

HARDWARE SETUP:
Motherboard: P4C800-E Deluxe
CPU: P4 2.60 800fsb
Cooler: Zalman CNPS 7000-CuAl
Memory: 2 x 512 Geil Golden Dragon PC3500 dual channel
Video: NVidia FX 5600 with 256mb AGP
Case: Antec Sonata
Power supply: Antec TruePower 380 (standard with case)
CD Writer: use DVD below.
DVD Writer: HP DVD-Writer 200i
Floppy: Sony 1.4
HDD 1: WD360 SATA Raptor 36gb in RAID 1 off ICH5R
HDD 2: WD360 SATA Raptor 36gb in RAID 1 off ICH5R
HDD 3: Seagate Barracuda 169gb SATA in RAID 1 off Promise.
HDD 4: Seagate Barracuda 169gb SATA in RAID 1 off Promise.
HDD 5: Buslink 100gb (WD) external on USB2 port
Sound: Onboard with 2.1 Altec-Lansing AT3 speakers
LAN: Onboard Intel Gigabyte Ethernet
SCSI adapter: Adaptec 19160 Ultra
Video capture: use Sony TVS-22 Mini-DV with s-video in USB2/Firewire out.
Keyboard: Microsoft Internet
Mouse: Logitch Cordless Optical
Network: Netgear 614 802.11G wireless router, with both ethernet 10/100 and wireless networking to IBM X22 ThinkPad and Mac G4.
Monitor: Planar M201 20" lcd on Ergotron Arm (as my eyesight goes, I move it closer!)
Other: Exabyte VXA-1 33-66gb tape drive (SCSI) internal

HARDWARE Connections:
PCI slots: 1=empty, 2=empty, 3=SCSI, 4=empty, 5=empty.
Pri IDE: Maxtor ATA 60gb 7000rpm, Maxtor ATA 60gb 7000rpm
Sec IDE: DVD-writer
SATA1: HDD1
SATA2: HDD2
SATA RAID1: HDD3
SATA RAID2: HDD4
Pri RAID: n/c
Fans: 2 x 120mm Antec (rear intake controlled by PS, front intake by Nexus Multifan Controller in 3.5" bay.

BIOS Setup: 
Version. 1014
Important custom settings: no o/c tinkering but easily runs at AI 20% boost. 

SOFTWARE Setup:
WinXP Pro SP1 O/S and all apps on RAID 1 Raptors (one OS partition). HDD3 and 4 partitioned for business data, personal data, software updates and photos. No FAT32 partitions. I use Drive Image 7 to backup partition by partition images to Buslink.

PURPOSE: 
Business use. Office 2003, Visio 2003, Acrobat 6 Pro are main apps. Accounting is handled on a PowerMac G4

COMMENTS: 
This case is very quiet and runs cool. 380ps has not been a problem, despite fairly heavy drive loads. One quirk is the low 4-drive cage that makes cabling difficult in a mixed SATA/PATA setup. 

PROBLEM SUMMARY: 
1. All attempts to run HDD3 and/or 4 off the Promise RAID in IDE mode failed. I think it works in non-raid only with SATA drives. Confirmed this when drivers installed fine with Seagates connected.
2. Took a lot of trial and error (I had not discovered this forum yet!) to install the hardware and WinXP correctly (using F6, the right sequence of Intel utilities, etc.)

-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-

[Post 56]
Author : King_Huzi
Date : 01-15-2004 06:22 PM

My P4C800 Deluxe is running flawlessly .. Fast bootup .. super fast speed .. on my 2.6C proc (except a minor audio poblem) .. I have no complains whatsoever from my pc .. but have a worry .. My idle temps are 31C/30C (Proc/mobo but under strewss like gaming it goes to 47C/38C ... Is this normal . At the present I have 3*80 mm fans installed (Back , side and front ) and the intel genuine heatsink/fan . What can I do to make my pc cooler .

Also I am using a unbranded 300W power supply .. is this enuff .. My present setup is 1 HD , 1 DVD , 1 CDRW , 512 DDR400 , 2*NIC , Tuner , GeForce 4 mx440 and my fans (also a harddrive cooler with little fans) . My pc is rock solid .. never has crashed .. no anomalies , nothing ... Is this proof that 300W is enuff .. I am thinkin of adding a 120mm NMB brushless and 80 mm sunon for roof ... Is there any way i can calculate the present power usage of my pc (average ofcourse )

-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-

[Post 57]
Author : Rpbertxyz
Date : 01-15-2004 06:35 PM

You are all right with your present temperatures. You shouldn't have to worry until you reach around 60c.

-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-

[Post 58]
Author : bruno851
Date : 01-18-2004 05:55 PM



King_Huzi said:


> *What can I do to make my pc cooler .
> 
> Also I am using a unbranded 300W power supply .. is this enuff .. *


I used the Deep Impact (DP-102) by Aerocool - I got it at Zipzoomfly.com. It is tricky to install and not much room to spare. You will need longer screws - if you are interested I can send a more detailed e-mail about it. With the two fans on it setup as a suck-blow - it drops 10C off the idle temp - it is about 19C idle, I haven't really ramped it up yet so I don't know what it will do under a heavy load

As far the P.S. all of the stuff I read on this board I went ahead and got a 550W Enermax - just to C.M.A. My old P.S. was an Enermax 330 or 350 - can't remember.

Hope this helps.

Bruno

-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-

[Post 59]
Author : barretme
Date : 01-22-2004 12:31 PM

WORKS LIKE A DREAM!!!

HARDWARE SETUP:
Motherboard: Asus P4C800 Deluxe
CPU: P4 2.60GHz 800MHz FSB
Cooler: Um...a couple small LED fans
Memory: Kingston 2x512MB PC3200 DDR RAM
Video: Radeon 9800XT 256MB
Case: Linkworld something
Power supply: 400 Watt something or other
CD Writer: Sony 52x CD-RW
DVD Writer: Sony 8x DVD +/-RW +/-R
Floppy: Standard Floppy
HDD 1: Western Digital 40 gig 7200 RPM
HDD 2:
Sound: Sound Blaster Audigy 2 Platinum
LAN: Integrated Gigbit LAN
SCSI adapter: 
Video capture: Firewire built in to front piece of sound card
Keyboard: Standard 104 key ergo board
Mouse: Logitech optical mouse
Network: 
Other: 

HARDWARE Connections:
PCI slots: 1=Sound card, 2=empty, 3=empty, 4=empty, 5=empty.
Pri IDE: Hard Drive
Sec IDE: DVD Writer (Master), CD Writer (Slave)
SATA1: n/c
SATA2: n/c
SATA RAID1: n/c
SATA RAID2: n/c
Pri RAID: n/c
Fans: Couple of them

BIOS Setup:
1011. HT enabled.

SOFTWARE Setup:
Windows XP wouldn't load by itself, so I had to load an old version of Windows 98, then upgrade to XP and convert the FAT32 to NTFS.

PURPOSE: 
Video editing and gaming and word processing and internet stuff.

COMMENTS: 
Just was a little frustrating when my XP disk wouldn't read, but I took care of it by putting 98 in and it read that, then upgraded. Took an extra 30 minutes of time, so it was no biggie.

PROBLEM SUMMARY: 
1.
2.

-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-

[Post 60]
Author : Sir Random
Date : 01-26-2004 03:21 AM

Working perfect since first power up (5 days old).

HARDWARE SETUP:

Motherboard: P4C800-E Deluxe rev 2.00
CPU: P4 2.4 Ghz 533FSB @ 3Ghz
Cooler: Zalman6500
Memory: 2x256 Mushkin Black Level2 PC3500 (Winbond BH5)
Video: Creative GeForce4 Ti4200 @ 300/600 + Zalman HP
Case: Unknown Midi Tower - good quality
Power supply: Antec TrueControl 550w
CD Writer: Plextor
DVD: Plextor
Floppy: Generic (bought in 1996)
HDD 1: Maxtor Diamond 9 80Gb/8mb 7200 rpm
Sound: Creative Audigy 2
LAN: Onboard


HARDWARE Connections:

PCI slots: Audigy 2 | ISDN modem
Pri IDE: HDD
Sec IDE: DVD (Master) CD R/W (Slave)
Fans: 2xCoolerMaster 80mm, 1x92mm (Dell PIII)
BIOS Setup: 1011, turned off unused ports. P-ATA only.
Hyperthreading disabled. Overclocked to 166fsb in Turbo mode. 
AGP Aperture size: 64Mb. Spread Spectrum disabled

SOFTWARE Setup: Windows 98/2k/Unix 

PURPOSE: Work and Gaming!

COMMENTS:
Excellent board so far  No blue screens or crashes.

PROBLEMS SUMMARY:
One of the screws on the Heatsink retention base was inserted at an angle, which prevented the heatsink from sitting flat on the cpu. Luckily, I noticed this while dry-fitting the heatsink and it was a simple job to remove and correctly insert the screw (threads had not been damaged)

-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-

[Post 61]
Author : stranglersfan
Date : 01-26-2004 04:28 AM

Ha! If only?

see here......."P4C 800e del. install xp onto intel raid help"

-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-

[Post 62]
Author : ledzappa
Date : 01-29-2004 02:31 PM

My System

Motherboard: Asus P4C800-E Deluxe, PCB rev 2.0
CPU: P4 3.0 GHz 800FSB retail.
Cooler: NA
Memory: 1GB: 2x Kingston #KVR400X72C3A/512 PC3200 512MB DIMM W/O ECC.
Video: Chaintech FX5200 128MB AGP 8X retail.
Case: Kingwin KT-424-BK-WM; Black, using 3fans.
Power supply: ENERMAX Noisetaker Series EG425P-VE-SFMA. 420W
DVD/CD Player: Generic (Installed on Secondary IDE – Black Connector
DVD/CD Writer: NA
Floppy: basic Samsung.
HDD 1: (Data Drive) Western Digital 40gig ATA-133. (Installed on Primary IDE – Blue Connector)
HDD 2: (System Drive) Seagate 80GB 7200RPM SATA Hard Drive (Installed on SATA1 (Non-Raid))
Sound: Soundblaster Extigy USB.
LAN: using the onboard, speed is set to Auto.
SCSI adapter: NA
Video capture: NA
Keyboard/Mouse: Microsoft Wireless Optical Desktop Pro

This is my first post. Hope all goes well. I brought this system up yesterday.

It came up fine after I figured out how to chose hard disk settings in BIOS so that I could choose my SATA Drive as a boot device.

I've only got 2 proplems.
1. The BIOS Keeps resetting so that it returns my PRI IDE to the First Drive and therefore the Boot Drive.

2. Windows XP does not always recognize my PRI IDE upon bootup. I found that scanning for hardware changes can made it show up the one time I tried it.

All in all very happy with eveything about my new system. like to work out these bugs before I move on to any mods like OC'ing.

All parts to this system are new except the Floopy drive & the DVD Player. New ones with Black bezels are on the way along with a PLEXTOR PX-708A/SW-BL R DVD Burner.

Thanks to CLINTFAN on all your posts in this forum including starting this thread. Did quite a bit a research after finding this forum.

I am so greatfull I found the "need to apply the Intel Chipset Software Installation Utility as the first post-install "driver""

Thank guys :winkgrin:


----------



## clintfan

Lost setups, continued... part 3

The messages have been download from Tech Support Forum at http://www.techsupportforum.com at 19.06.2004 11:09:15

-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-

[Post 63]
Author : Javora
Date : 02-04-2004 04:07 PM

Just a bump for the new people on this forum. Since this is still a popular motherboard someone may want to consider sticking this thread to the top. Thank you for your time.

-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-

[Post 64]
Author : stim141
Date : 02-04-2004 09:20 PM
Title : Many problems - hopefully its all fixed!

ASUS P4C800-E DLX Rev 2.0
Bios 1014
P4 2.6C (800)
Corsair XMS Twin 3200C2PT's 512MB
Enermax 465 FCA PS
(Currently really old Maxtor 5400 rpm 13GB drive) on primary IDE which will be replaced by a SATA Maxtor 120GB 
Temporary GEFORCE 5200 (128MB)
Windows XP SP1 - all critical updates
On board sound/drivers
2ndary USB header installed

Bios setup: PNP set to NO, Memory setting 2-3-3-6, Legacy USB off, Promise controller deactivated, IEEE deactivated

After a bit of trouble and RMA'd board/ Power supply and initially memory I think this setup is finally working properly. When I first unpacked and installed my setup back in September I though it was going to be an easy install. WRONG! First my Corsair memory was bad (1 stick as reported by Memtest86) using stock timings. RMA'd the set and reinstalled - everything fine. Next, had several problems relating to BSOD's when returning from standby mode. Thought it was the board, and Asus thought it was the board so it was RMA'd. Reinstalled and it would randomly reboot and still give BSOD's with standby as well as other applications. Got really frustrated so I starting pulling everything and systematically testing every component. Eventually figured that it wasn't the video card - borrowed a new card and still go BSOD's and restarts. Replaced power supply and reboots stopped but still go BSOD's Pulled all drives until only the hard drive remained, a Maxtor SATA 120GB. Pulled it and installed a working, but incredibly old 5400 rpm standby drive with 13GB. System became totally solid, no more BSOD's after about two weeks and every is working. Expect new drive in a few days and I'm hoping that there isn't a problem with Maxtor drives in general on the SATA1 (ICHR) port that when returning from an S3 mode the drive spins up quick enough to read the pagefile. Another thing that leads me to believe the drive was bad or going bad was that I could hear something that sounded like a charging capacitor during spinup which I don't hear when the drive was pulled.

As it stands the system is rock solid and I'm hoping that the replacement Maxtor will sort out the problems with BSOD's with a drive on the SATA1 port. If the BSOD's come back with the drive installed then there is a problem with either Maxtors drives or with the way SATA1 works on this motherboard and not anything related to my hardware/setup.

-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-

[Post 65]
Author : R0cKF0rD
Date : 02-05-2004 09:04 AM

Bah... this sux.

-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-

[Post 66]
Author : CCIE8122
Date : 02-07-2004 09:30 PM

Mobo : ASUS P4C800-E Deluxe
CPU: 3.4GHz Northwood Retail
Cooler: Zalman CNPS7000-Cu copper with Arctic Silver 5, using speed sensor
Mem: 512M HyperX (KHX3500K2/512)
Vid: ATI Radeon 9800 PRO 128M w/ Catalyst 4.1
Case: Antec Sonata
PSU: Antec True 380W
CDRW: HP 9600si 12x
DVD: Sony DDU1612 40x16x (OEM-Black)
Floppy: Sony (Black)
SATA1: Maxtor DiamondMax 6Y080M0 
SATA2: Maxtor DiamondMax 6Y080M0
PRI_IDE: WD Caviar 40G w/ 2M buffer WD400BB
Sound: Creative Audigy2
Speakers: Logitech z640 5.1
LAN: onboard, autoneg speed/duplex
SCSI: Adaptec 2930U (for CDRW/Scanner)
KB: Keytronic cheapo
Mouse: Logitech MX700
Monitor: 2 x Sun Microsystems 20" (Sony GDM200PS OEM) for extended desktop
Network: Cisco Catalyst 2924XL managed 10/100 switch; Cisco PIX 501 HW Firewall; Cisco 2611 w/ WIC-1B-U for ISDN line (cant get bb  )
Other: HP LaserJet 4000, HP ScanJet 6100C

Hardware Conns:
PCI: 1=empty, 2=empty, 3=Audigy2, 4=empty, 5=SCSI
SATA1/2: RAID 0 w/partitions for System, Data, Swap
PRI_IDE: WD as nonbootable backup drive
SEC_IDE: Sony DVD
Fans: extra Antec 120mm in front, stock Antec 120mm in back.

BIOS:
1014
HT enabled, USB Hispeed, boot_order: RAID volume only, power mgt off, SATA RAID Bootrom enabled, Perf mode std, audio, promise, COM2 disabled, LTP1 Bi-dir; speech POST disabled; APM disabled; all others default

Software:
WXP Pro SP1a, NTFS (except WD backup is FAT32); 10G System; 40G Apps; 100G Data; 4G Swap

Purpose:
Mostly home office, 3D gaming, some video capture in future

Comments:
I love the Sonata -- piano black finish, verrry quiet -- the only thing I can hear is the Antec PSU fan, as the 120mm's and Zalman 92mm are DEAD silent.

Problem Summary:
Originally started with P4P800 Dlx. First I had to RMA the HyperX as Memtest86 showed bad cells, and I got random freezes. Then a week later the mobo wouldnt POST, so RMAd that, the replacement wouldnt run two mem sticks w/o freezing at times, so I RMAd the second mobo and switched to P4C800-E Dlx. No problems since--not a single BSOD or freeze.

Once in a while I have to reset the refresh higher, as it boots up at 60Hz--really annoying, but I think this is the Catalyst drivers--didnt have that problem with 3.9

kr

-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-

[Post 67]
Author : CCIE8122
Date : 02-07-2004 11:29 PM

Mobo : ASUS P4C800-E Deluxe
CPU: 3.4GHz Northwood Retail
Cooler: Zalman CNPS7000-Cu copper with Arctic Silver 5, using speed sensor
Mem: 512M HyperX (KHX3500K2/512)
Vid: PowerColor Radeon 9600 PRO 128M w/ Catalyst 4.1
Case: Antec Sonata
PSU: Antec True 380W
CDRW: Lite-On 52x32x52x LTR-52327S (OEM-Black)
DVD: Sony DDU1612 40x16x (OEM-Black)
Floppy: Sony (Black)
SATA1: Maxtor DiamondMax 6Y120M0
Sound: Onboard
LAN: onboard, autoneg speed/duplex
KB: Keytronic cheapo
Mouse: Logitech MX700
Monitor: Viewsonic
Network: peer-to-peer to other computer using ICS through Intel PRO2100 USB DSL Modem

Hardware Conns:
PCI: 1=empty, 2=empty, 3=empty, 4=empty, 5=empty
SATA1: partitions for System, Data, Swap
PRI_IDE: Sony DVD, Lite-ON
Fans: stock Antec 120mm in back.

BIOS:
1014
HT enabled, USB Hispeed, boot_order: SATA1 only, power mgt off, Perf mode std, audio, promise, COM2 disabled, LPT1 Bi-dir; speech POST disabled; APM disabled; all others default

Software:
WXP Pro SP1a, NTFS (except WD backup is FAT32); 10G System; 30G Apps; 70G Data; 4G Swap

Purpose:
Mostly home office, some gaming, some video capture in future

Comments:
I built this one for my Dad, since I liked mine so much. He will not be playing Doom3, so stepped down to the $150 video


Problem Summary:
I am having troubles getting the IAA installed. I have only installed the Chipset util so far, but when I try to install IAA RAID ed., I get the "incompatible hardware . . . not supported by chipset" message.

Interesting to note is that when I run the Chipset ID util on my machine (prev post), it returns "82801ER (ICH5R), RAID enabled" for the Southbridge, while my Dad's returns 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R), SATA and PATA enabled."

I am going to try enabling the ICH Raid controller in the BIOS and reinstalling XP, see if that makes a difference.

kr

So I tried setting the ICH5 RAID controller & bootrom to "yes/on" in the BIOS, F6'd WinXP w/ the 82801 RAID controller disk--even though I was only installing a single drive (interestingly enough, I *HAD* to F6, because XP did not recognize the SATA drive once the ICH RAID controller was enabled even with no RAID vols configd.

Chipset util now states 82801ER (not EB/ER like before), and IAA installs.

Go figure.

kr

-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-

[Post 68]
Author : vmail
Date : 02-08-2004 12:52 PM

CPU is at 100% even after reboot, cant find the prob in task manager, XP does not reconise HT(can only see 1 CPU), power button isnt doing its job (its just powers off instead of shutting down property) NOrtom AV wont load up(nothing happens) ARGH!!!

-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-

[Post 69]
Author : TattooingSC
Date : 02-10-2004 08:50 PM

First build is complete. Kudos to all here slinging advice. The reviews I read here helped greatly in deciding on my components.
This machine kicks a$$. Specs are in signature.

I have to say I'm very impressed with the board, and blown away by the performance of the OCZ's.
With a 10% overclock, and memory settings at 2.5-3-3-7, this machine powers through ultra high resolution photo editing without missing a beat.

-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-

[Post 70]
Author : CCIE8122
Date : 02-11-2004 06:28 AM

just curious, Tattoo . . . how did you mod the sonata, and which PSU did you put in?

thx

kr

-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-

[Post 71]
Author : TattooingSC
Date : 02-11-2004 06:37 PM

I'll post some pics later this week, when I bring my camera home from work. My favorite mod is a resin skull that I made by sand casting. It was my first attempt at this. I made it thin enough for light to show through it, then painted it with a glow in the dark paint. I mounted it on the front and put an led behind it, and it absorbs the light and glows when I shut the light off. It was a fun project while waiting for parts.
Power supply is an Antec 450w.

-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-

[Post 72]
Author : bilbora
Date : 02-17-2004 05:25 PM

Motherboard: Asus P4C800-E Deluxe, PCB rev ???
CPU: P4 3.2 GHz 800FSB retail.
Cooler: Intel Box cooler
Memory: 1GB: 2x "Gamer" MatchedPC3200 512MB DIMM.
Video: 8500 128 megs.
Case: No name Aluminum with 3 fans
Power supply: Antec True 430W without the LED.
CD Writer: 
DVD Writer: Pioneer 2X DVD A04..
Floppy: basic Samsung?.
HDD 1: Maxtor Diamondmax60 gig ATA-133.
HDD 2/3/4: Same as above
LAN: using the onboard, speed is set to Auto.
SCSI adapter: 
Video capture: 
Keyboard: PS/2 
Mouse: PS/2, Logitech optical cordless.
Network: Netgear 54gig Wireless router to cable.
Other: round Floppy/ATA cables; Dell 21" monitor, Creative labs audigy 5.1

HARDWARE Connections:
PCI slots: Dont remember
Pri IDE: master=HDD 1 as main O/S, swap, and extra; slave=n/c
Sec IDE: master=Pioneer DVD A04 2Xioneer DVD-rom slotSATA1: SATA2: n/c
SATA RAID1: 
SATA RAID2: 
Pri RAID: n/c
Fans: 3 on case
BIOS Setup:
No update; right out of the box
SOFTWARE Setup:
O/S: Windows XP Professional with SP1a. Also running antivirus & s/w firewall.

PURPOSE: 
Intended as a gamer/digital workstation plus office stuff.

COMMENTS: 
Installation was easy after reading the manual. Rode it hard, put it up wet and the durn thing just works.

PROBLEM SUMMARY: 
1. First boot crashed Windows XP Pro. Would not start. Installed XP over the top of XP with the Repair function.
2. Voila! all was restored. Immediately placed ASUS disk in and copied over drivers.

bilbora

:winkgrin:


----------



## clintfan

Lost setups, continued...part 4

The messages have been download from Tech Support Forum at http://www.techsupportforum.com at 19.06.2004 11:09:15

-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-

[Post 73]
Author : wayneeh
Date : 03-04-2004 03:20 PM
Title : Working system with SCSI drives

HARDWARE SETUP:
Motherboard: Asus P4c800-E Deluxe
CPU: Intel P4 3.2 GHz with HT
Cooler: Vantec AeroFlow VP4-7040
Memory: 4 X 512 (2 GB total) Kingston KVR400X72C3A/512 (PC3200 ECC)
Video: ATI All-In-Wonder 9800 pro
Case: Kingwin KT-436S-WM
Power supply: Allied 500W
CD Writer: Sony CDRW/DVD-Read
DVD Writer: Pioneer A03 DVD-Write
Floppy: legacy
HDD 1: Seagate SCSI Cheetah 15,000 RPM 36 GB ST336753LW
HDD 2: Seagate SCSI Cheetah 10,000 RPM 73 GB ST373307LW
Sound: On Board
LAN: On Board
SCSI adapter: Adaptec 29320-R
Video capture: Using the All –in-Wonder Card for capture
Keyboard: USB 
Mouse: USB optical Microsoft wheel
Network: Home Linksys Network via Cable Modem
Other: LaCie 200 GB firewire External Hard Drive
Iomega Zip 100 MB external USB drive
Iomega Jaz 2 GB SCSI external drive

HARDWARE Connections:
PCI slots: 1=SCSI adaptor, 2=Modem, 3=extra firewire/USB card, 4=empty, 5=empty.
Pri IDE: Sony CDRW/DVD-Read Drive
Sec IDE: Pioneer A03 DVD-Write Drive
SATA1: none
SATA2: none
SATA RAID1: none
SATA RAID2: none
Pri RAID: none
Fans: 5 fans which came with the Kingwin case, Power supply has two fans of its own

BIOS Setup:
Version 1014.
Custom settings: 10% Overclock

SOFTWARE Setup:
HDD formatting = NTFS , single partitions
O/S: Windows XP Pro Sp1

PURPOSE: 
Voice recognition (ViaVoice) to prepare documents
Video conversion
Music file conversion
DVD management
Digital photo management and scanning



COMMENTS: 
Tried to set up this same system using Abit IC7 Max-3 Motherboard, and upon first boot, the AIW card and the MB fried! Seriously, they smoked and burned. Had to do an RMA, but left the Abit board on the shelf and switched to Asus, no problems. I made sure I read as much about this board as possible, used approved and matching memory sticks, etc. I also built it slowly with minimal components and added components one-by-one, boot-by-boot.
Hyperthreading is enabled


PROBLEM SUMMARY: 
Certain Bios settings will not work (System failed with Turbo enabled).

-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-

[Post 74]
Author : clintfan
Date : 03-15-2004 04:39 PM

*BIG THANKS* to everyone who's contributed to this thread! I have heard again and again how you are helping many, many people to achieve successful builds.

FYI, this morning I took the plunge again: I ordered a second set of hardware to build a second machine very similar to my other, the first one listed in this thread. It will replace our 5-year-old HP8590C, the one with the 3.3MB/s disk rate and 98SE.

Later I will let you know how it went; I have my fingers crossed I will be as lucky the second time as the first. I know you all wish me luck, so thanks in advance, but let's just continue to keep this thread for working systems!

THANKS AGAIN!

-clintfan

-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-

[Post 75]
Author : Jules
Date : 03-19-2004 07:01 PM

After weeks of messing around I can finally post to this thread...

HARDWARE SETUP:
Motherboard: P4C800 Deluxe
CPU: P4 3.0c 800 fsb
Cooler: Standard Intel heatsink and fan (it's not too tight on my board)
Memory: 2x512Mb Samsung PC3200 non-ECC
Video: ATI Radeon 9600XT
Case: Antec Sonata
Power supply: Antec TruePower 380W
CD Writer: LG Combo 52x
Floppy: basic Samsung
HDD 1: Seagate 40Gb ATA
HDD 2+3: WD S-ATA 120 Gb (in RAID_0 array)
Sound: Onboard
LAN: Onboard, auto
Keyboard: Samsung PS/2
Mouse: Dell USB
Network: ASUS WiFi-b

HARDWARE Connections:
PCI slots: 1=empty, 2=empty, 3=empty, 4=empty, 5=ASUS WiFi-b.
Pri IDE: 40G HDD
Sec IDE: CD/DVD Combo
SATA1: n/c
SATA2: n/c
SATA RAID1: WD S-ATA 120Gb
SATA RAID2: WD S-ATA 120Gb
Fans: 1

BIOS Setup:
1015. All default settings plus 10% AI OC

SOFTWARE Setup:
40Gb HDD as XP system disk with WinXP Pro, 240Gb RAID_0 S-ATAs for storage. All single partition NTFS.

PURPOSE: 
Multimedia, video editing, some gaming.

COMMENTS: 
Since I got it working, it's been running like a dream. RAID_0 set up was easy - installed the drives, ran PartitionMagic and hey presto. Now all I've got to do is figure out how to set up the WiFi Soft AP :-(

PROBLEM SUMMARY: 
1. With the first mobo I had random power offs during XP install (but 98SE would install fine). Tested/Replaced everything and had the same problem so took it to the importers office and explained the problem. They said "Another one...", gave me a new board and everything went like clockwork from then on. It's been running for over a week now with no problems. ASUS must know there's a problem, but don't seem to be doing much about it.

-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-

[Post 76]
Author : jpj747
Date : 03-20-2004 04:52 AM



Haybarn said:


> PROBLEM SUMMARY:
> 1. All attempts to run HDD3 and/or 4 off the Promise RAID in IDE mode failed. I think it works in non-raid only with SATA drives. Confirmed this when drivers installed fine with Seagates connected.


I have the same problem. I cannot make HDD3 or HDD4 visible to Windows XP when using Promise raid controller in IDE mode. The Promise BIOS detects them, but Windows does not knwo they are listed.

Has anybody successfully managed to make drives visible to Windows when using additional IDE drives?

Thanks
Jase

-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-

[Post 77]
Author : nitecrawler2
Date : 03-20-2004 06:20 PM

HARDWARE SETUP:
Motherboard: ASUS P4C800-E
CPU: 3.2 ghz 
Cooler: Stock
Memory: amnt & part# Corsair TwinX1024-3200LLPro set to 2-2-3-6 by spd
Video: ASUS9800XT
Case: Lian-Li
Power supply: Antec 550 True
CD Writer: Lite-on 52X
DVD-ROM: Pioneer DVD-106
DVD-RW Sony DRU510A
Floppy: generic
HDD 1: WD360GD 10,000rpm Raptor
HDD 2: WD360GD 10,000rpm Raptor
HDD 3: IBM 60GXP 60gig
Sound: SBLive 5.1 
LAN: Onboard Intel Lan
SCSI adapter: N/A 
Video capture: ASUS 9800XT
Keyboard: Logitec
Mouse: Intellimouse Explorer 3.0
Network: Sidewinder Precision2 Joy
Other: Klipsch 4.1 THX

HARDWARE Connections:
PCI slots: 1=empty, 2=empty, 3=empty, 4=empty, 5=SBLive 5.1.
Pri IDE: Master-Pioneer DVD-ROM
Sec IDE: Master-Liteon 52x CD-RW
SATA1: WD360GB in raid 0 
SATA2: WD360GB in raid 0
Using ICH5R raid-0
SATA RAID1: n/a
SATA RAID2: n/a
Promise Controller: IBM GXP60 60gig in Single IDE mode 
Fans: 2 80mm exhaust 2 80mm intake 

BIOS Setup: Version 1014
Promise controller set to IDE
1394 disabled
Soundmax disabled
Boot virus protection disabled
USB 2.0-Hispeed
Logo-disabled

everything else by default



SOFTWARE Setup: WinXP Pro, normal Word and photo progs. Lots of FPS Games.

PURPOSE: Gaming, burning, Internet usage.

COMMENTS: Great board with no problems once I read ASUS FAQS
It would be nice if I could set performance mode to turbo 
and still boot but oh well. It runs great. I came 
from an ABIT KG7-R XP2100+

PROBLEM SUMMARY: 
1. Just that performance mode turbo results in no boot.


JPJ747---I loaded two drivers from two floppys at the F6 prompt when installing XP. The ICH5R driver floppy for my Intel raid and the Promise driver from MOBO CD for the single ATA-100 IDE drive on IDE 3( Promise Raid Controller in single IDE mode) The serial IDE driver works for ATA also.

-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-

[Post 78]
Author : NemesisNL
Date : 04-04-2004 06:24 AM

My setup is running fine.
p4p800
p4 3.o
512 md kingston ram
creative audigy2 soundcart
asus v9950 (nvidia 5900) video
samsung cd-writer/dvd player
samsung syncmaster 172t lcd
win2k pro sp3
suse 9.0

-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-

[Post 79]
Author : neuth
Date : 04-06-2004 05:12 AM
Title : GOT A "WORKING" Asus P4C800x...

When I decided to go for a new system, I though ASUS was a good choice. I would review my opinion if I knew what I went through to make it work.
My previous system was a PIII 500MHz based on a GIGABYTE mobo which never gave me a single problem in four years.

Thanks to the time spent on internet finding a solution and to the valuable help of people in this NG I was able to identify and resolve the problems I had with my P4C800.

I should also mention that the ASUS support tried to help me but they seems to be completely unaware of what to do and usually suggest you to apply general remedy for your problems, but, at least they reply!


Coming in detail, my first system assembling was unsuccessful: power ok, all HDs and fans spinning but blank screen.

After a little investigation I’ve found the mobo power connector not properly inserted. A deep push solved the problem.

The installation of the OS (XP Pro 2002 SP1) didn’t go too far. My system START TO SHUTDOWN suddenly and randomly. Not a shutdown really, but a power cut-off. Like pulling out the power plug from the PSU.

I start to investigate the assembling, the drivers levels, the ram, the PSU: shutdown still happens.

I’ve replaced the PSU from a 400W to a 460W but nothing to do, only money wasted.

The solution was presented to me by searching for ‘P4C800 shutdown problem? On the internet that lead me on this forum of people sharing the same situation (in some cases worst!). The Asus P4C800 was my choice for its valuable features but it completely fails on the reliability and I must say that I will think twice next time…

Problem:
The system won’t come up:

Solution:
Check the both power cables on the mobo, also try removing/reinstalling the ram.
If it doesn’t work, check for the soldering blob (search on this subject in this NG)
Or assemble your system installing a piece of HW one by one.

Problem:
Sudden power cut-off while in XP pro

Solution:
Check for the bios settings: in particular USB LEGACY SUPPORT should be turn to OFF.
The HYPERTHREADING switch could also be the problem. Try to disable both and verify the system is stable.
By the way, I got a WINBENCH score of 19.4 with HT eabled and a 20.8 without (!!).
Disabling HT is just a suggestion, this feature should be made available and I believe that it shoul somehow help in multitasking operation (see internet for details) even if most people leave it disabled.

Overclocking:
If you fail to overclock your system or in general your system won’t come up (blank screen) remove the bios settings backup battery, wait 10-15 secs and reinstall it. You will have to re-configure all the parameters after the system will restart.

I’d like to thanks the following users who really helped me:

Csabika
mark3567
Twajetmech

Configuration details:

P4C800/GOLD (P4C800)
3.0 Mhz P4 Cpu with cooler master Aero 4 adjustable fan
2 x 512Mb DDR333 2.5 Vdata ram 
2 x 160GB Maxtor 6Y160MO 7200RPM SATA in Raid 0 STP mode

ATI radeon 9600 xt 128
Terratec Cinergy 600 Tv/radio tuner
Sound Blaster Audigy2 zs Platinum Pro

Case Lian-Li Alluminium PC6089
PSU: Jou Jyle 460W with PFC
FFD Sony
LG 52 max cd-rom

-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-

[Post 80]
Author : haziep
Date : 04-07-2004 02:58 PM

I now have a successul install thanks to Clint. It's as follows:

P4C800Deluxe
3.0E Prescott Processor 800mhz with 1mb cache
2x512mb Matrix Ram PC3200 DDR DIMM
Creative Radeon 256mb graphics card
Super Flower case
Super Flower 470w quad fan PSU
DVD is Pioneer 52x32x52 retail.
DVD Writer MSI x8
Floppy: basic Samsung.
HDD 1: Seagate 80gb ATA 133 on Primary IDE
HDD 2; Seagate 120gb SATA on SATA RAID1
Sound: Creative Audigy Pro
LAN: using the onboard, speed is set to Auto.
Keyboard: Logitech Internet
Mouse: PS/2, Logitech 3-button OEM, used.
Network: DLINK router to DSL.

-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-

[Post 81]
Author : eric_v
Date : 04-12-2004 10:36 PM
Title : My P4C800-E works great!

Howdy! After lurking around this forum for a while, I decided to build a P4C800-E system last week, and I'm happy to say that it's working 100% okay. Thanks to all for taking the time to share info here. Now it's my turn!

HARDWARE SETUP:
Motherboard: ASUS P4C800-E Deluxe
CPU: P4C 3.0 512K
CPU heatsink: Thermalright SP94
CPU heatsink fan: Panaflo 92mm Medium flow (48cfm)
Memory: 2048 MB (4 pieces) Samsung 512MB PC3200
Video: ATI Radeon 9800 Pro 128MB
Video cooler: Arctic Cooling Revision-2 VGA Cooler
Case: Lian-Li 6070 18 inch Low Noise
Power supply: Zalman ZM400A-APF 400W Quiet Power Supply
DVD-ROM: Pioneer DVD-106
DVD-RW: Pioneer DVR-105
Floppy: Sony
HDD 1: WD RAPTOR 74GB SATA
HDD 2: WD RAPTOR 74GB SATA
HDD 3: SEAGATE BARRACUDA 7200.7 200GB IDE
HDD 4: SEAGATE BARRACUDA 7200.7 200GB IDE
Sound: Onboard 
LAN1: Onboard
LAN2: Realtek 10/100
SCSI adapter: Advansys AVA-2906 (working with Polaroid SS4000 film scanner)
IEEE1394: Onboard (working with DV camcorder)
Keyboard: Logitech USB (wired)
Mouse: Logitech USB (wired)
Other: Klipsch Promedia 2.1 speakers
Other: ATECH PRO-9 9IN1 USB2.0 FLASH READER CF I/II SD/MMC/SM/XD

HARDWARE Connections:
PCI slots: 
1=empty, 
2=empty, 
3=Adavnasys SCSI, 
4=Realtek 10/100 NIC, 
5=empty
Pri Master: SEAGATE BARRACUDA 7200.7 200GB IDE
Pri Slave: SEAGATE BARRACUDA 7200.7 200GB IDE
Sec Master: Pioneer DVD-106
Sec Slave: Pioneer DVR-105
3 Master (SATA1 plug): WD RAPTOR 74GB 
4 Master (SATA2 plug): WD RAPTOR 74GB
Using ICH5R in normal IDE mode
SATA RAID1 plug: n/a
SATA RAID2 plug: n/a
Promise Controller: disabled in BIOS
Case Fans: 1 80mm exhaust 2 80mm intake (came with case)
All motherboard jumpers left untouched 

BIOS Version: 1016
BIOS Setup - default settings except:
Enhanced Mode Support On [P-ATA + S-ATA]
Configure S-ATA as RAID [No]
Onboard Promise Controller: [Disabled]
Boot Device Priority:
1st Boot Device [1st Floppy Drive]
2nd Boot Device [SS - Pioneer DVD-106]
3rd Boot Device [3M - WDC WD740GD]

Operating system: WinXP SP1

Notes:

1.	My bootable WinXP disc is not the SP1 version. WinXP Setup failed to progress beyond initial screen, apparently hanging up while detecting hardware. All PCI slots were empty at the time, so the offending hardware must have been on-board. I got around the problem by going back into the BIOS and temporarily disabling USB, IEEE1394, Promise controller, onboard Ethernet, and onboard sound. WinXP setup then worked fine. I then installed the SP1 update from a second CD. Then I enabled all on-board and PCI devices in the BIOS and rebooted, and WinXP detected everything okay.
2.	After installing WinXP and SP1, I temporarily enabled the Promise controller in IDE mode (non-RAID) to allow retrieval of files from two additional hard drives (for a total of six). No problems.
3.	The Version 1014 BIOS that came with the board would not retain my selections for boot device priority. This is fixed in the latest BIOS, which I updated using the ASUSUpdate Windows-based utility after I installed WinXP.
4.	I'm very happy with the economical Samsung memory, which is working perfectly with all four slots filled. I've confirmed it's running in Dual Channel mode.
5.	The Thermalright SP94 heat sink fits on the motherboard with room to spare, and the mounting system is extremely rugged. Note that the fan clips must be inserted into the SP94 before mounting screws are in their holes.
6.	Room temperature is 21 deg C. With no over clocking, the stabilized temperatures at idle load (as reported in BIOS) are: Motherboard 34 deg; CPU 38 deg.
7.	Asus Probe reports the CPU temperature incorrectly. It shows 30 degrees, when it should be showing about 38 degrees.
8.	The Lian-Li 6070 case is noticeably quieter but warmer then my Lian-Li 6069 case.
9.	3DMark03 score is 5714 with standard settings, and about 6500 with moderate over clocking of the board and the video card.
10.	The Radeon 9800 Pro card was backordered, so I built and tested the system using my old Radeon 8500 card. Both cards work fine.
11.	I haven't experimented much with over clocking and am running the machine at standard speeds. I tried the JumperFree AI Overclock Tuner at 20% with no problems with the Radeon 8500 card, but with the 9800 Pro card installed the system failed to boot when over clocked beyond 15%.
12. Use CPU and case fans with three wires (not just 3-pin connectors) if you want to enable fan monitoring.

I highly recommend this motherboard, and wish you all the success I am having with it.

Cheers,

Eric

-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-

[Post 82]
Author : campyinga
Date : 05-05-2004 07:07 PM
Title : It's up and running

Finally got it goin after about a week. Thought I'd share the setup. Here tis:

Second try:

HARDWARE SETUP:
Motherboard: Asus P4C800-E Deluxe, revision 2, i875P Canterwood 800/533 FSB 
CPU: Intel Pentium 4, 3.2 Ghz., 800 FSB, Hyperthreading support, retail
Cooler: stock heatsink and fan came in retail box
Memory: OCZ Copper 1Gb (2 x 512) DDR (400) 3200 part#:OCZ4001024ELDC-K
Video: MSI Nvidia Gforce4 Ti 4200 128Mb 4x AGP
Case: Antec P160WF with windowed side panel
Power supply: Antec 480W True Blue with blue LED
CD Writer: Lite-on 52x32x52 CD-RW drive model LTR-52327S, oem
DVD Writer: Sony DVD-/+RW drive model DRU-530A, Speeds DVD+RW:8x/4x, DVD-RW:4x/2x, DVD-ROM:12x, CD:40x/24x/40x, retail
Floppy: Standard 3.5 in. 144 mb floppy
HDD 1: Western Digital 160Gb 7200rpm SATA drive model WD1600JD, oem
HDD 2: none
Sound: onboard ADI AC97 video codec
LAN: onboard Intel CSA 82547EI Gigabit Ethernet Controller
SCSI adapter: none
Video capture: Logitech Quickcam Pro 3000 USB
Keyboard: Logitech Internet Navigator(tm) Keyboard
Mouse: Logitech MX(tm)510 Performance Optical Mouse - Red
Joystick: Saitek Cyborg Evo
Network: Netgear RP614 version 2 Router to DSL with Netgear WG602 version 2 Wireless Access Point running through a Speedstream Model 5667 Ethernet modem 
Other: Old Gateway model VX720 PnP monitor, Logitech Z-640 70 watt 5.1 surround speakers, I/O Magic Sound Assault 500mw 6 channel headset model IHD51 ( Microcenter Online), old Canon S750 bubble jet printer, Cables: IDE, VANTEC Round, 10 inch ATA 66/100/133 IDE Cable, 2-connector (Silver/Clear), Floppy standard 40 pin flat

HARDWARE Connections:
PCI slots: 1=empty, 2=empty, 3=empty, 4=empty, 5=empty.
Pri IDE: master CD-RW drive, no slave
Sec IDE: master DVD drive, no slave
SATA1: Wd 160Gb hard drive
SATA2: n/c
SATA RAID1: n/c
SATA RAID2: n/c
Pri RAID: n/c

Fans: 2-120mm Antec fans one in front for intake, one in back for exhaust to complement the 2 power supply fans.

BIOS: AMI version 10.16 updated as part of mobo combo purchase. All settings are default except for the following: IDE detect time out 0; Onboard Promise Controller disabled; Onboard Game/MIDI Port 200/300; Plug and Play O/S Yes; USB 2.0 Controller Mode Fullspeed; Full Screen Logo Disabled. 

Boot device priority set to 1-CD Drive; 2-Floppy Drive; 3-Hard drive.

SOFTWARE: O/S Microsoft XP pro with service pack 1. Harddrive formatted to NTFS. Am using Acronis software to make disk images to separate partition that Acronis creates so usable hard drive space is about 112 Gb.

PURPOSE: Using computer for general use, video editing, and gaming.

COMMENTS: This is my first build so I went slowly and double checked just about everything. However I was able to mess up and originally connected the hard drive to the SATA Raid 1 connector. Once that was connected properly it booted fine. I purchased the mobo combo at Monarch computer locally and ordered all the other parts from NewEgg. I had the floppy, Ethernet modem, router, Wifi access point and monitor from another machine and bought the keyboard and mouse locally from CompUSA and BestBuy respectively.

PROBLEM SUMMARY: The Antec case is supposed to have a Firewire and 2 USB hubs on the front panel, however I did not have a Firewire cable connecting to the front panel, instead they sent a card slot adapter. Additionally, the front panel power LED was terminated in a 2-pin female connector that I could not install into my 3 pin male System power LED lead on the system panel connector. However, Clintfan saved the day and told me where to order an adapter, which has not arrived yet so I will have to wait and see how this works out. Other than those small problems, it has been running great ( about a week). Thanks again to Clintfan and others for their informative posts.


----------



## clintfan

Lost setups, continued... part 5 (final)


The messages have been download from Tech Support Forum at http://www.techsupportforum.com at 19.06.2004 11:09:15

-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-

[Post 83]
Author : neuth
Date : 05-19-2004 06:34 AM

The HYPERTHREADING of my previous mobo was faulty and I had to return it back.
Today I’ve received the new mobo in replacement of the faulty one. IT WORKS! I suggest all the people experiencing power-cuts to verify their mobo is flawless. Also have a look in this forum for “suddenly shuts down” or “power problems”.
Disabling HT is just for testing. It must be left on or off by your decision and not because of a problem.

Thanks to the following users:

Csabika
mark3567
Twajetmech
ARJEBE

NEW Configuration details:

P4C800/GOLD (P4C800)
3.0 MHz P4 CPU with cooler master Aero 4 adjustable fan
2 x 512Mb DDR400 Adata ram 
2 x 160GB Maxtor 6Y160MO 7200RPM SATA in Raid 0 STP mode

ATI radeon 9600 xt 128
Terratec Cinergy 600 Tv/radio tuner
Sound Blaster Audigy2 zs Platinum Pro

Case Lian-Li Aluminum PC6089
PSU: Jou Jyle 460W with PFC
FFD Sony
LG 52 max cd-rom


This is hopefully the end of my story, good luck.

-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-

[Post 84]
Author : mathieus
Date : 05-28-2004 12:36 PM

I had a problem with my PSU. Now all works fine.

HARDWARE Setup:
Motherboard: Asus P4P800-SE
CPU: P4 3.2 GHz 800FSB retail.
Memory: 512MB: 2x Corsair PC3200
Video: Asus Geforce FX 5700
Case: generic
Power supply: Q-Tec 450W Dual Fan Gold
CD Writer: Plextor PX-R820T 8/20 SCSI
HDD 1 : IBM DJNA 371350
HDD 2 : IBM DTTA 351010
HDD 3 : MAXTOR 6Y080L0
Sound: Creative SB Live Basic. Onboard disabled in Windows
LAN: onboard disabled in windows.
SCSI adapter: Adaptec AHA 2940AU PCI
Keyboard: Microsoft Internet Keyboard
Mouse: PS2 Microsoft optical with wheel
Network: Alcatel Speed Touch USB Modem

HARDWARE Connections:
PCI slots: soundcard, video card, scsi
Pri IDE: 2 HDD
Sec IDE: 1 HDD
SATA: n/c
Fans: CPU (from the box), dual fan PSU

BIOS Setup:
v.1004. disabled: Hyper Threading. Other default

SOFTWARE Setup:
O/S: Windows 2000 Professional SP4. C:, D: are FAT; E: F: are NTFS. OS is on D:

PURPOSE: 
3D development

COMMENTS: 
Asus online support never answered me.

PROBLEM SUMMARY: 
1. The 400W QTec I had was faulty. Symptoms : 3D+CPU intensive shut the PC down. Power LED still green on mobo. Had to unplug the power cable before restartign the PC 

Seb Mathieu

-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-

[Post 85]
Author : bonzo
Date : 06-08-2004 07:30 PM

Mobo : ASUS P4C800-E Deluxe
CPU: 3.0GHz Northwood 800 FSB
Cooler: Stock Intel heatsink and fan 
Mem: 1 Gig of Kingston KVR400X64C3A/512 (2x512) 
Vid: Chaintech Geforce FX 5700 Ultra 128 MB DDRII
Case: Just 4 PC Gamer Extasy
PSU: Ultra 500 watt
CDRW: Optiwrite 48x
DVD: Benq 4x 
Floppy: Sony 
Modem: Standard Win Modem
SATA1: Seagate Barracuda 7200.7 80 Gigabyte
SATA2: Seagate Barracuda 7200.7 80 Gigabyte
PRI_IDE: WD 120 GB and WD 180 GB
Sound: Creative Soundblaster Audigy
Speakers: Polar Bear 4 speaker set with sub woofer
LAN: 
SCSI: 
KB: Toshiba PS/2
Mouse: Microsoft optical mouse
Monitor: Mag View 19 inch
Network: 
Other: Cannon I450 USB bubblejet printer
Hardware Conns:
PCI: 1=empty, 2=I/O Magic TV Tuner and video capture card, 3=Win Modem, 4=Audigy, 5= empty (midi/gameport bracket for Audigy)
SATA1/2: RAID 0 bootable
PRI_IDE: WD as nonbootable backup drive
SEC_IDE: Optiwrite CD and BenQ DVD
Fans: the case has 4 fans (1 in front, one in back, and two on side)
BIOS: 
HT enabled, USB Hispeed, boot_order: RAID volume only, power mgt off, SATA RAID Bootrom enabled, Perf mode std, 
Software:
WXP Pro SP1a, all drives are NTFS

Purpose:
home use. Lots of gaming and DVD encoding

Comments:
So far this is a rock solid combination. I haven't had any trouble at all.

Problem Summary:
After I got the SATA raid to play nice with the IDE drives and Windows saw all the drives there was really no problems.

-----
_(fixed your typo as specified)_

-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-

[Post 86]
Author : DRHamp
Date : 06-09-2004 07:54 AM

Just finished my first build:

Hardware Setup:
Motherboard: ASUS P4C800-E Deluxe
CPU: P4C 2.8 512K
Cooler: Zalman CNPS7000A-ALCu
Memory: 1GB(2x512) Crucial PC3200
Video: Sapphire Radeon 9600XT 128MB
Case: Antec SLK3700-BQE
PSU: QTechnology QT02400G 400W from QuietPC
CD/DVD Writer: Plextor PX-708A
Floppy: generic - CompUSA
HDD1: Seagate 7200-7 80GB IDE
HDD2: n/a - (will add 200GB SATA RAID later)
HDD3: n/a - (will add 200GB SATA RAID later)
Sound: Onboard
LAN: Onboard
Keyboard: generic wired (will add Gyration wireless later)
Mouse: generic wired (will add Gyration wireless later)

Hardware Connections:
PCI slots: 1=empty, 2=empty, 3=empty, 4=empty, 5=empty
Pri IDE Master: Seagate 7200.7 80GB
Pri IDE Slave: n/a
Sec IDE Master: Plextor PX-708A
Sec IDE Slave: n/a
Case Fans: exhaust=AcoustiFan 120mm fr Quiet PC; intake=Papst 4412FGL 120mm

BIOS Version: 1016
Settings: default

OS: WinXP Pro SP1

Comments: OS and Apps on 80GB IDE drive. Will shortly implement (2) Seagate 7200-7 200GB SATA drives in RAID 1 for data. I wanted to get the system up and stable before implementing the data array. (I hope that wasn't a mistake?)
The mb came with 1014 BIOS and I updated to 1016 using the ASUSUpdate utility. It's my understanding that this BIOS will allow me to implement RAID 1 with the Intel controller.
Since this is my first build, I going pretty slowly and learning as I go. Help and advice from this forum has been invaluable.
I've run Prime95 for 6-8 hours and everything appears stable.

So far, I've had no problems, but do have a concern regarding heat. At idle, the CPU temps reported by ASUS Probe are 33 C with the case closed, and 28 C with the side cover open. The MB temp is 28-29 C. CPU temps go up to 44 C under Prime95 load with the case open - I've not yet run the test with case closed. I'm fairly comfortable with these temps - my concern is the HD temp. I only have the single drive installed currently, and the temp at idle is 41 C with the case closed and about 37 C with the case open. I need to add the two 200G drives and am not sure what the HD temp limits are--? Part of this is the sideways mounting of the drives in this particular Antec case.

Purpose of this build is for a Home Theater PC and "Quiet" is a major priority while maintaining stability.

-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-

[Post 87]
Author : HuevoS
Date : 06-10-2004 12:39 PM

When I built mine I sort of half knew what I was doing . Guess I got lucky because i've yet to have a problem I could figure out.

HARDWARE:
Hardware Setup:
Motherboard: ASUS P4C800-E Deluxe
CPU: P4 2.4C OC'd to 3.06
Cooler: Vantec AeroFlow (with some Ceramique underneath)
Memory: 1GB (2x512) Corsair XMS-3500
Video: All-In-Wonder 9800 Pro
Case: Don't remember name brand. Its black and silver w/ side window and fan
PSU: Generic 450W (yeah, yeah, i know it doesn't really put out 450W )
DVD-ROM: Sony 16x
CD/DVD Writer: Plextor PX-708A
Floppy: Sony
HDD: Seagate 7200-7 120GB SATA
Sound: Audigy 2
LAN: Onboard
WLAN: D-Link DWL-520+
Keyboard: generic black wired
Mouse: Micro$oft Intellimouse Explorer 3.0

HARDWARE Connections:
PCI slots: 1=empty, 2=empty, 3=DWL-520+, 4=Audigy 2, 5=empty.
Pri IDE: Sony 16x DVD-ROM master/Plextor PX-708A slave
Sec IDE: n/c
SATA1: Seagate 7200.7 120GB
SATA2: n/c
SATA RAID1: n/c
SATA RAID2: n/c
Pri RAID: n/c
Fans: Vantec AeroFlow cpu, Vantec hdd cooler, CoolerMaster led fans in back of case, generic fan in side panel

BIOS Setup:
Don't know what version. Never had any problems concerning the bios that would require a reflash, so i've never checked. I do know that its a rev. 2.00 board. HT is enabled.

SOFTWARE Setup:
Just a C: partition with XP pro. Nothin special here.

PURPOSE:
Internet, email, word.... Aww, who am i kidding. GAMING OF COURSE!!!  

COMMENTS:
I gotta give that P4 2.4C credit, over a 600 mhz OC and I have yet to see any complaints. Very stable rig!

PROBLEM SUMMARY:
Had a weird problem with artifacts all over the screen when I installed any 3.x Catalyst drivers. Problem went away when I disabled FastWrite in the ATI Control Panel.

-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-

[Post 88]
Author : Kolo
Date : 06-12-2004 01:23 AM

Because of the assistance of several forum members, I am able to join the ranks of those who have a working P4C800-E Deluxe system.

HARDWARE

Motherboard: ASUS P4C800-E Deluxe, Ver. 2.0, BIOS 1014, default jumper settings
CPU: Intel Pentium 4 2.8 GHz Northwood 800MHz Sys. bus 
CPU fan: CoolerMaster Aero 4
Memory: Kingston KVR400X64C3A/512 512MB 2 ea.
Memory heat spreader: Vantec DDR-A1C copper 2 ea.
Video: ATI Radeon 9600XT 128MB 8X AGP
Sound: M-Audio Revolution 7.1
Wireless: Linksys WMP54G WirelessG PCI adapter, in conjunction with Linksys WCG200 Wireless Cable Gateway.
Floppy drive: Sony MPF920 with 10" Mad Dog Multimedia round cable
EIDE HD: Western Digital WD800JB-00FMA0 80.0GB
S-ATA HD: Western Digital WD1200JD-00GBB0 120GB, 2 ea.
HD Coolers: CoolerMaster Cooldrive3, 3 ea.
DVD/RW: Nu Tech DDW-082, 2 ea. 
Case: Lian Li PC-6077 aluminum ATX midtower
Power supply: Enermax Noisetaker EG375-VE SFMA (Larger is recommended but, so far, so good.)

Monitor: Hitachi Super Scan Pro 21
Keyboard: Zippy WK720 aluminum HSB
Mouse: Generic USB optical mouse
Speakers: TBD
Printer: TBD

Operating System:
OS: Windows XP Pro SP1 (or 1a?)

Hardware connections:
AGP slot: ATI Radeon 9600XT
PCI slots: 1=empty, 2=M-Audio Revolution 7.1, 3=Linksys WMP54G, 4=empty, 5=empty 
Floppy: MPF920
Primary IDE: Master: WD800JB 80.0GB, Slave: none
Secondary IDE: Master: DDW-082, Slave: DDW-082
Primary RAID: none
SATA1: WD1200JD 120.0GB
:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::> RAID 1 array
SATA2: WD1200JD 120.0GB
SATA RAID1: none
SATA RAID2: none

Fans: 80mm case fans, 3 ea., HD coolers, 1 ea. x 3, CPU fan, 1 ea., power supply fans, 2 ea., video card fan, 1 ea.
Current motherboard temp: 82 deg. F. (ASUS Probe)
Current CPU temp: 86 deg. F. (ASUS Probe)

Bios setup: (Mostly those settings which are not default or AUTO)
MAIN SECTION

Primary IDE Master:
32 bit data transfer= enabled

Third IDE Master: 
32 bit data transfer= enabled

Fourth IDE Master: 
32 bit data transfer= enabled

IDE Configuration:
Onboard IDE operation mode= enhanced
Enhanced mode support on= SATA
Configure S-ATA as RAID= yes
Serial ATA Boot ROM=enabled
IDE detect time out= 5

ADVANCED SECTION

CPU Configuration:
CPUID maximum value limit= disabled
Hyperthreading technology= enabled
Chipset - Advanced Chipset Settings:
Graphics aperture size= 128MB
Spread spectrum= disabled
ICH delayed transaction= enabled

Onboard Devices Configuration:
Onboard AC '97 Audio= disabled
Onboard Promise controller= disabled
Onboard IEEE 1394 controller= enabled
Onboard LAN= enabled
Onboard LAN Boot ROM= disabled

PCI PnP Settings:
Plug and play O/S= NO NO NO NO NO

USB Configuration:
Legacy USB support= auto
USB 2.0 controller= enabled
USB 2.0 controller mode= HiSpeed

Speech Configuration:
Speech POST reporter= disabled

Instant Music Configuration:
Instant music= disabled

POWER SECTION

APM Configuration:
System thermal= enabled
Hardware monitor:
Q-Fan control= enabled

BOOT SETTINGS CONFIGURATION SECTION

Boot device priority:
1st boot device= SM - NU DVDRW - DDW-082
2nd boot device= 1st floppy drive
3rd boot device= Intel RAID_VOLUME1
Hard disk drives:
(Note: Be very aware of this item. I'm not sure that it appears, if there is no IDE drive installed when a bootable RAID array is configured. Then, if an IDE drive is added later, it becomes the 1st drive, in this item, and the 3rd boot device in the previous item. The RAID array becomes the second drive in this item and is removed from the boot sequence. The PC becomes unbootable, until the BIOS is re-entered, this item is selected, and the RAID array is moved back into the first position in this item. This is with BIOS 1014, I don't know about other versions.)
1st drive= Intel RAID_VOLUME1
2nd drive= PM-WDC_WD800JB-00FMA0
Boot settings configuration:
Quickboot= disabled
Full screen logo= disabled
Security settings:
Boot sector virus protection= DISABLED! 

Other Problems and Notes:

Floppy drive wouldn't read Intel Application Accelerator Diskette for support of RAID volume (The oft-mentioned F6 procedure).
Appeared to be bad drive or diskette. Actual cause of problem was slight pressure, on ejection button of drive, caused by face of drive pressing against back of drive-mount bezel. Remedy was to slide drive 1/8" away from back of bezel.

Put operating system where I didn't want it - not paying attention - again. Reinstalled operating system.

I have the page file in small, dedicated partition on outside edge of the IDE drive. The Gurus opine and concur that the the page file is ideally located on a different physical drive from the operating system. It has a little place all its own, if it's ever needed. Convenient to transportation, too, - the bus runs right by there.

Upon creating a WEP key on the wireless router, the connection between the PC and the router was disrupted, until I found a way to install the WEP key on the PC's wireless PCI card. Then, all was well again. When you generate the WEP keys, it's real important to write down the value of the key you are going to use, so you'll have it when you figure out how to configure the PC's wireless card. You can't get to it, when the connection to the router is crashed, at least not with my Linksys equipment. It is not idiot-proof. Must be at least idiot-compatible, though, - mine works.

Thanks to clintfan, waltside, speedo, johnwill, et al.

Kolo

-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-

[Post 89]
Author : Kolo
Date : 06-15-2004 11:38 AM

Have rejoined ranks of people with working P4C800-E Deluxe systems, after NTLDR went AWOL, and I had to reload the OS and everything. Good experience... I guess.

Kolo


----------



## Javora

Javora said:


> I also have a successful install for a P4C800-E Deluxe. Here are my system specs.
> 
> Asus P4C800-E DELUXE
> Intel Pentium 4 / 2.8CGHz 512k socket 478 Hyper Threading Technology 800 MHz FSB with Heat Sink and Fan
> 2 - CORSAIR 512MB PC3200 Value Select. VS512MB400 DDR RAM (1024MB Total)
> Maxtor 120GB 7200RPM SATA Hard Drive Model # 6Y120M0
> Western Digital 80GB 7200RPM ATA (133Mhz) Hard drive with 8Meg Buffer - connected to Primary IDE
> Black Samsung SM-352 52x24x52x CD-RW & 16X DVD-ROM - connected to Secondary IDE
> 3 1/2" Floppy: Basic Mitsumi
> Thermaltake 480W W0010PFC
> Radion 7500 4x AGP Card with 64MB Ram
> U.S Robotics 56k Modem USR5610B - PCI slot #5
> On-Board LAN and Sound
> Basic Altec Lansing Speakers
> Sony Trinitron 19" CRT
> Microsoft internet keyboard (Non-USB)
> Microsoft IntelliMouse Explorer 3.0 optical USB mouse (using USB -> PS2 adapter)
> Two rear Antec fans daisy chained
> One front Thermaltake fan powered by the Motherboard
> One front Thermaltake fan powered by the power supply (in front of Hard Drives)
> Antec PlusView 1000 AMG Case
> 
> Win2000 Pro SP4
> Bios version 1010
> 
> Comments: This motherboard has been strange to say the least. Could not get Win2000 Pro to install until I upgraded the Bios to v1010. When I first assembled the parts the motherboard would not beep. Then out of the blue the system starts beeping normally (one beep) at start up. Hyper threading and Raid array are disabled. The Asus tech told me over the phone not to worry about the motherboard not beeping unless other problems start showing up. Except for the minor problem below the system has been running flawlessly.
> 
> Power supply fan only spins at about 650~700 rpm. I think this is due to the power supply positioned right above the two Antec exhaust fans blowing at full speed.
> 
> Will update when I install ATI 9600 Pro All-In-Wonder and Sound Blaster Audigy 2.


Made the following changes to this system:

Radion 9800 Pro 8x AGP Card with 256MB Ram
Lite-On 52x24x52x CD-RW & 16X DVD-ROM - connected to Secondary Master IDE
Sound Blaster Audigy 2 zs Gamer – Limited Edition
19” Mitsubishi – Diamond Pro 930sb CRT monitor
Western Digital 40GB 7200RPM ATA (133Mhz) Hard drive with 2Meg Buffer - connected to Secondary Slave IDE via Front Removable Drive Bay
Logitech Z640 5.1 Speakers
Updated to Motherboard Bios 1016

Since upgrading the Bios to version 1016 the motherboard stopped posting altogether again. That is no beep(s) during boot up. I’ve since given up trying to figure that one out. The other parts that were installed are working flawlessly since they were installed a couple of weeks ago. The power supply fan is still moving at about 650~700 rpm. But I have never encountered a problem with heat as of this writing. CPU Temperature is at 31C/87F and the Motherboard Temperature is at 26C/78F.

The front removable 40gb hard drive is used for backups only and is not connected to the system when not in use. Since this is an IDE removable drive bay *and* I have the operating system loaded on the SATA drive. I need to go into Bios and change the boot order every time I connect and disconnect the hard drive. Also since it is an IDE removable drive, the drive has to be connected on the Secondary Slave IDE to work.


----------



## landrol

I'm pretty much a novice, but was blessed to have been able to get my p4c800-e deluxe to work right out of the box. I initally bought an Asus p4sdx and couldnt get it work work with my new P4 2.8ghz cpu. This one worked fine. 

I also love to read everyone elses configurations. I've been thinking of adding a Serial ATA drive to my configuration. 

Motherboard: Asus P4C800E-Deluxe 865PE chipset
CPU: P4 2.8C Ghz 533FSB
Cooler: Original Intel
Memory: 1 Crucial 512mb. (gonna add another soon)
Video: Crucial ATI 8500LE 128MB
Case: CircoTech 
Power Supply: 350 Watt
CD Writer: Sony 
Floppy: Generic
HDD1: Western Digital 60GB
HDD2: Old 20gb
Sound: Onboard
Lan: Onboard
Keyboard: Standard
Mouse: Microsoft Mouse w/wheel
Network: D-Link DI-614+ router with Scientific Atlanta Cable Modem

100% gamer. 

Looking to add an SATA 120 GB drive, 512mb RAM, DVD/RW and what ever else my wife will let me have.

Roland


----------



## jep

HARDWARE SETUP:
Motherboard: ASUS P4C800-E Deluxe
CPU: CPU P4/3.2EGhz 800Mhz FSB 1MB L2 Cache
Cooler: Arctic ACSS4PL and Arctic Silver Thermal Paste
Memory: 2Gigs (4x512) of Crucial DDR2100
Video: Jaton 3DForce FX5600 256MB DDR 8x AGP
Case: Antec 10 bay tower in a plain biege wrapper.
Power supply: Antec True Power 550
CD Writer: HP CDWriter
DVD Writer: Sony DRU500A
Floppy: Standard floppy drive
HDD 1: 120GB 7200RPM Western Digital Caviar
HDD 2: 120GB 7200RPM Western Digital Caviar
HDD 3: 120GB 7200RPM Seagate
HDD 4: 120GB 7200RPM Seagate
HDD 5: 80GB 7200RPM Western Digital Caviar
HDD 6: 80GB Maxtor 7200RPM 
HDD 7: 40GB Quantum 7200RPM Fireball
Sound: Sound Blaster Live!Value (Onboard sound disabled)
LAN: Whatever is stock on the ASUS board
Video capture: Hauppauge WinTV PCI
Keyboard: Gateway Multifunction keyboard
Mouse: Microsoft Optical Wheel Mouse
Front Panel SD-CF-USB-Fireware Multiformat Reader 

SOFTWARE Setup:
All drives are NTFS. OS is WinXP Pro SP1

PURPOSE: 
Work and play.... like CAD-CAM, .NET app development, video editing, GTA3: Vice City, SOFII, etc.

COMMENTS: 
Once I got rid of the poorly engineered/designed P4C800 Deluxe and replaced it with the P4C800-E Deluxe, no problems whatsoever have been encountered.

PROBLEM SUMMARY: 
1. The P4C800 Deluxe is a poorly designed POS. :frown: Replaced it with the "-E" model and 'sall good. :bgrin:


----------



## CB.

*!! No problems at ALL !!*

I am running now my self builded pc over 1/2 year now without problems at all!
For me i was worth to buy it!!!

Christian

*BTW: back to the forum after the crash* :evil: :evil:


----------



## [email protected]

*Working System*

Just got P4C800E deluxe running a couple of days ago
cpu p4 3.0c 800mz FSB 
case Lian-Li PC-65 (great case)
video card ATI AIW9800Pro
Onboard sound
Memory corsair 1024C2PRO (2 512 sticks) running at stock SPD
Windows XP pro
HDD's 2 samsung 160GB sata drives raid 0 on the INTEL ICH5R
BIOS 1016
Plextor PX-712A Burner (on secondary IDE Slot)
Sony Floppy drive
CNPS 7000-Cu cpu fan and 4 case fans
Seems stable and runnin nice and cool so far.
P.S. thanx Clintfan for all your helpful posts on setting up intel raid etc. Made the job much easier.


----------



## xxxomxxx

P4C800 Deluxe
Stupid 3x RAID 1 Setup ;-) with
1x Barracuda 160GB (SATA_RAID1)
1x IBM 180GXP (PATA_RAID Master)
1x Maxtor DiamondMax Plus 9 120GB (SATA_RAID2)
latest Bios
Radeon 9800XT running really Hot ;-)
Kingston HyperX4000 Twin 1GB Total
P4 3Ghz
WinXP 
Audigy 2 Plat pro
Sony DRU510 DVD+/-RW
LiteOn CDR 48x

had several AddOn cards, all worked fine, no problems yet...

had everything OC with Fans only up to 3,3 Ghz and running at normal 45°C so Watercooling OC what be ****ing freaky on this board ;-) FSB 1600 weeeeeeee


----------



## goofyballer

HARDWARE SETUP:
Motherboard: P4C800-E Deluxe
CPU: Pentium 4 2.8C GHz
Cooler: Zalman CNPS7000A-Cu
Memory: 1 GB (2x512 MB) OCZ 4000EL (DDR500)
Video: ATI Radeon 9800 Pro 256MB
Case: Antec P160 with a pretty side window
Power supply: Thermaltake 480W...forget the model name
CD Writer: Lite-On 48X
DVD Writer: none
Floppy: generic
HDD 1: WD800JB - Western Digital 80GB IDE 8MB cache
HDD 2: WD1200JB - Western Digital 120GB IDE 8MB cache
Sound: Sound Blaster Audigy
LAN: onboard
SCSI adapter: none
Video capture: none
Keyboard: Dell QuietKey, stolen from roommate:chgrin:
Mouse: Logitech Trackball
Network: Isn't that covered in LAN? umm...linksys router?
Other: Conexant 56K modem

HARDWARE Connections:
PCI slots: 1=empty, 2=Audigy, 3=modem, 4=empty, 5=empty.
Pri IDE: Western Digital 80GB HD (boot drive) + WD 120GB HD
Sec IDE: Lite-On DVD-ROM (master) + Lite-On CD-RW
SATA1: n/c
SATA2: n/c
SATA RAID1: n/c
SATA RAID2: n/c
Pri RAID: n/c
Fans: 120mm intake in front, 120mm exhaust in back, both came with case

BIOS Setup:
1016, I think...whichever one was the most recent as of August 4 2004. Overclocked to 250 MHz FSB (3.5 GHz CPU), 1.75 volts to CPU, 2.85 volts to DDR (2.5-4-4-7), 400 MHz DDR frequency, disabled sound + RAID.

SOFTWARE Setup:
Windows XP Pro, regular NTFS formatting

PURPOSE:
Gaming (Doom 3 gets 30fps w/ 2xAA at 1024x768 and looks great), programming, media serving over network

COMMENTS:
I've only had it running for a few days, but in that time it's been super. Temps are good considering the OC, after running CPU at 100% for an hour it only hit 42C.

PROBLEM SUMMARY:
1. The reason why I joined this forum...got another WD800JB and can't get RAID to work. Detailed in another post.


----------



## Critofur

*100% of ASUS boards have been stable for me over the years.*

Hi, first I'd like to say every system I've built for myself, or for customers using ASUS MB has been rock solid.

The only stability issue we've seen with a P4C800-E Deluxe system was fixed by upgrading the power supply. It would randomly lockup about once a day and sometimes wouldn't boot up. Once we replaced the power supply there were no more problems and the system has been solid since then, it's about 8 months now.

The only other issue was the earlier BIOS that the P4C800-E Deluxe came with didn't support RAID 1 (mirroring) for the IDE RAID controller. I sent some emails to ASUS, never heard back from them, but there was a new BIOS released a day or so after I emailed them that fixed the problem.

My main system:
P4C800-E Deluxe
2.4C overclocked to 3Ghz, 1 Ghz FSB, just using the retail Intel HS/Fan that came with the CPU
1 Gig Kingston HyperX PC3500
2 x WD 160G IDE mirrored as data drives
1 40G IBM "Deathstar" (mislabed as "Deskstar") IDE system drive
eVGA 6800nu video card
Logitech WingMan Gaming Mouse (have to have 3 approx. equal mouse buttons!)

I think ASUS boards used to be made only in Taiwan? Then they started shifting some production to China? I think that's when their quality control started to slip? Before that, if the MB was ASUS, that was enough to rule out any possibilty that probelms were because of the motherboard, they were pretty much just as reliable as gravity is. I started using ASUS back when I built my first Pentium 166 MMX system, that board was awesome and never gave me problems. The only other company I've known to build such solid, reliable motherboards is Intel.


----------



## Gillette

I have two P4P800 SEs both working relatively well striaght out of the box, no tweaks or anything.

Hardware I installed:

P4 2.8C/3.2C
512MB/1024MB Corsair Value Select Dual Channel PC-3200
120GB Western Digital SATA HDD/160GB Hitachi SATA HDD
Lite-On 52x32x52x16x CD-RW/DVD-ROM/NEC 8x Dual Layer DVD+-RW
Sapphire Radeon 9800 Pro/Power Color Radeon 9800 XT
Sound Blaster Live 5.1/Sound Blaster Audigy 2


----------



## Engr

*My Excellent System *

Here is system again hehehe. My previous post was one of the posts lost during the system problem...

HARDWARE SETUP:
Motherboard: P4C800 Deluxe ver. 2.00
CPU: Intel Pentium 3.0 Ghz
Cooler: Stock Intel Cooler
Memory: 512 Kingston
Video: Sapphire ATI Radeon 9800 Pro
Case: Exodus
Power supply: HEC 525w
CD Writer: Asus 52x/24x/52x
DVD Writer: n/a
Floppy: Sony 
HDD 1: Seagate Barracuda 40 Gb 
HDD 2: n/a
Sound: On-board Sound
LAN: On-board LAN
SCSI adapter: 
Video capture: 
Keyboard: Logitech
Mouse: Logitech
Network: 
Other: 

HARDWARE Connections:
PCI slots: 1=empty, 2=empty, 3=empty, 4=empty, 5=empty.
Pri IDE: 
Sec IDE: n/c
SATA1: n/c
SATA2: n/c
SATA RAID1: n/c
SATA RAID2: n/c
Pri RAID: n/c
Fans: 

BIOS Setup:
Version. BIOS ver. 1016.... Default Settings 

SOFTWARE Setup:
HDD formatting & partitioning. Windows XP Professional SP1a

PURPOSE: 
Use it programming, games, videos.

COMMENTS: 
The System is excellent. Except for the AsusProbe that is not working properly.

PROBLEM SUMMARY: 
1.
2.

:chgrin:


----------



## simon_brown75

====================================

HARDWARE SETUP:
Motherboard: P4C800
CPU: P4 2.4 GHz Northwood 533 MHz FSB
Cooler: Retail
Memory: 4 * 256 MB TwinMOS DDR400
Video: Powercolour Radeon X800 Pro 256 MB
Case: Aopen ATX
Power supply: crappy Q-Tec 400W Dual Fan (see problem below)
CD Writer: -
DVD Writer: Mitsumi DVD-R/CD-R/RW
Floppy: generic
HDD 1: SATA 150 Maxtor 120 GB 7200 rpm 8 MB cache
HDD 2: IBM 8 GB ATA-33
Sound: SBAudigy
LAN: on-board 3Com
SCSI adapter: -
Video capture: Built into X800 Pro
Keyboard: Logitech
Mouse: Microsoft Intellimouse Optical
Network: -
Other: -

HARDWARE Connections:
PCI slots: 1=empty, 2=SBAudigy, 3=empty, 4=empty, 5=empty.
Pri IDE: n/c
Sec IDE: DVD-R
SATA1: Maxtor 120 GB
SATA2: n/c
SATA RAID1: n/c
SATA RAID2: n/c
Pri RAID: n/c
Fans: CPU + vid card only

BIOS Setup:
Version - 1017.

SOFTWARE Setup:
XP Pro SP1, DX9.0b, Cat 4.8 WHQL

PURPOSE: 
Games and 3D programming.

COMMENTS: 
See problem below.

PROBLEM SUMMARY: 

1. Board switches off with new Prescott 3.2 due (i think) to cheap powerpack. System works fine with old P4 2.4 Northwood. In the process of purchasing new quality PSU. No evidence the board is to blame.

2. Slow-boot with 1017 bios.

====================================


----------



## pwn6000

*p4c-800 deluxe working great.*

Motherboard: Asus P4C800 Deluxe
CPU: P4 3.0 GHz 800FSB retail overclocked to 3.6.
Cooler: Liquid on CPU and video card : ) 
Memory: 1GB: 2x Kingston #KVR400X72C3A/512 PC3200 512MB DIMM with ECC.
Video: ATI Radeon 9800 256mb.
Case: Cooler master case 1 fan on the hard drives acting as exhaust fan as well.
Power supply: Thermaltake 480w.
CD Writer: Generic POS.
DVD Writer: 
Floppy: Sony
HDD 1: raptor 10k 74mb
HDD 2: raptor 10k 74mb in raid 0 array
Sound: Sound blaster live platinum
LAN: Onboard and a netgear 100mb card.
Keyboard: PS/2 logitech wireless
Mouse: PS/2, Logitech 3-button wireless.
Network: netgear hub to netgear router to cable modem.
Other: Klipsch 5.1 speakers, dell 2100 LCD monitor.


Everything runs great system is stable as anything runs at 28-29c at idle and never goes up much over 40c when intense gaming.


----------



## Ken_VT2002

Bought my new setup 2 weeks ago. Here's the basics:

Asus P4C800-E Deluxe
P4 3.2Ghz 800, 512Cache (not Prescott)
2x512MB Corsair Twinx 3200XL RAM
2x160GB Maxtor SATA Hard Drives 8MB 7200 - RAID Stripe
Asus/ATI AX800 XT PE 256MB Graphics Card
Sound Blaster Audigy Platinum Ex Sound Card
Thermaltake Pure Silentpower 480W PSU
NEC 3500 DVD-RW

No real problems during setup. Flashed the latest BIOS onto the motherboard before doing anything else (maybe that's why I had no problems) and then set up the RAID, downloaded the RAID drivers off the net (using another computer!) and renamed them appropriately and put them on a floppy, installed XP SP2 no problems. Just a couple of boot up issues which aren't really a problem. I've put in another post for that issue anyway.


----------



## Mark3d

*Nearly Flawless P4C800-E Deluxe Experience*

Thanks to the members of this forum, I've had a nearly flawless working Asus P4C800-E Deluxe install. Only been running a few days now but have not had any real problems.

HARDWARE SETUP:
Motherboard: Asus P4C800-E Deluxe, pcb rev. 2.0
CPU: P4 3.2 GHz Northwood 512 cache, 800 FSB
Cooler: Stock Intel
Memory: 1 GB (512 x2) Corsair PC3200 DDR400 TWINX1024-3200C2PT (not Blessed by Asus)
Video: Gainward 6800 GT 256mb Golden Sample
Case: Cheap RaidMax with 6 fans
Power supply: Allied AL-B500E 500 watt
DVD Reader: Pioneer Secondary Slave
DVD Writer: Nec 1100 Secondary Master
Floppy: Mitsumi
HDD 1: Western Digital 80 GB Primary Master
HDD 2: Western Digital 80 GB Primary Slave
Sound: Onboard
LAN: Onboard
SCSI adapter: none
Video capture: Onboard IEEE1394
Keyboard: MS Multimedia
Mouse: Logitech (did initial install with PS/2 mouse)
Network: Onboard LAN
Other: 

HARDWARE Connections:
PCI slots: 1=empty, 2=empty, 3=empty, 4=empty, 5=empty.
Pri IDE: Western Digital 80 GB
Sec IDE: Western Digital 80 GB
SATA1: n/c
SATA2: n/c
SATA RAID1: n/c
SATA RAID2: n/c
Pri RAID: Maxtor 40 GB
Fans: 4 in front, 1 side, 1 rear, Power suppy has 2: 1 in/1 out
Using In-Win CR-I530 10-in-1 Memeory card 3.5 internal reader using USB and IEEE 1394 headers on MB. Worked flawless.

BIOS Setup:
Version. 1016
Mostly defaults...disabled Legacy USB, Plug & Play. Enabled ACPI 2.0 Support, ACPI APIC Support, Hi-speed USB. Set Promise Raid to IDE.

SOFTWARE Setup:
All HDD formated NTFS, full partitions. Win XP Professional SP2

PURPOSE: 
Internet and Games! Bring it Half-Life 2!!!

COMMENTS: 
With Memory set to auto, only shows my ram timing as 2.5-3-8-8. Corsair says it should run at 2-3-3-6...haven't messed with it yet.

I browsed this forum and took much advice from the posts. Started with 1 HD and 1 DVD for fresh install on a newly formatted drive. Installed Intel Chipset driver immediately after OS install and began to install one device at a time till I had my full working system.

Have not installed my ATI WinTV yet. Not really a priority for me. I saw one poster had a problem with WinTV and Hyper Threading...I'd rather have the HT but I'll try it later this weekend anyway.

PROBLEM SUMMARY: 
Not really any except for the memory timing mentioned above which I have tried to change yet.

Many thanks to all who support this forum!!!

I'm computered out....off to the beach for some bodyboarding!! :bgrin:


----------



## qsabe

*P4C800-E-Deluxe works well*

HARDWARE SETUP:
Motherboard: ASUS P4C800-E-Deluxe
CPU: P4 3.2g Hyper threaded.
Cooler: system and case fans 
Memory: amnt & part# 4 gig, OCZ, OCZ4332048PFDC-K)
Video: ATI Radeon 9800 Pro.
Case: Antec Performance Plus 1080AMG 430W Power supply: 
CD Writer: Sony DRU500AX
DVD Writer: Sony DRU500AX
Floppy: Belkin 1.33 (Best Buy)
HDD 1: IBM 45 gig 7200. (5 years old)
HDD 2: etc. Maxtor 60 gig
Sound: on board
LAN: On board
SCSI adapter: None
Video capture: Pinnacle DV500
Keyboard: Microsoft Intelli board
Mouse: Microsoft Intelli mouse optical
Network: Linksys Ethernet, BEFSR41 Router
Other: 

HARDWARE Connections:
PCI slots: 1=empty, 2=DV500, 3=empty, 4=empty, 5=empty.
Pri IDE: Onboard
Sec IDE: Sony opticals
SATA1: n/c
SATA2: n/c
SATA RAID1: n/c
SATA RAID2: n/c
Pri RAID: n/c
Fans: 8, 4 in case one on cpu, one on video card. 2 power supply 

BIOS Setup:
Version. Important custom settings. 1016 - none

SOFTWARE Setup:
HDD formatting & partitioning. O/S and any special setup of it/ tweaks.
NTFS XP partitioned into 4 drives master, 2 drives slave.
XP Home system. Removed SP2 as a PITA. System again runs smoothly without all the internet explorer failures and such.

PURPOSE: 
What you intend to use this PC for. Advanced video editing & photo work

COMMENTS: 
Any observations, positive or negative.
Very satisfied. The 4 gig of ram doesn't show as 4 gig in the ram boot log, but as 3.2 or so gig. The boot doesn't show the amount used in the theoretical second processor created with hyper-threading. XP home while it won't use a second processor, sees the hyper-threaded mode of the northward CPU as a second processor and uses it as such.

PROBLEM SUMMARY: 
1. None. Stuck it together and it ran. Stuck in the old drive from the other machine already loaded with XP, most software ran right off. Some fancy stuff had to be tweaked a bit, Nero and InCD for instance had to be reinstalled. 
2.


----------



## jihye

HARDWARE SETUP:
Motherboard: P4C800 
CPU: Intel Pentium 2.8C Ghz
Memory: CORSAIR 512mb TWINX-3200 DDR Ram Dual Channel Optimised Pair 
Video: FX5200 128mb Pixelview <- crap
Case: Normal case Aopen
Power supply: 450w
CD Writer: Liteon 52x/24x/52x
DVD Rom: Pioneer 16x
DVD Writer: n/a
Floppy: Panasonic 
HDD 1: Maxtor 80Gb 7200rpm Diamond Max 9 8mb buffer
HDD 2: n/a
Sound: On-board Sound
LAN: On-board LAN
SCSI adapter: -
Video capture: -
Keyboard: normal Logitech
Mouse: infra red Microsoft
Network: 
Other: 

HARDWARE Connections:
PCI slots: 1=empty, 2=empty, 3=empty, 4=empty, 5=empty.
Pri IDE: HDD
Sec IDE: CD-ROM
SATA1: n/c
SATA2: n/c
SATA RAID1: n/c
SATA RAID2: n/c
Pri RAID: n/c
Fans: CPU + 1 extra case fan

BIOS Setup:
Default Settings 

SOFTWARE Setup:
HDD formatting & partitioning. Windows XP Professional with no service pack at all.

PURPOSE: 
Use it playing internet do some assignment and watch movie.

COMMENTS: 
The System is excellent and super fast right now. But before i've got some problem with the system by using 512mb kingston , i've posted the problem in the forum as well http://www.techsupportforum.com/showthread.php?t=18840.


----------



## ZombieKing

HARDWARE SETUP:
Motherboard: Asus P4P800E-Deluxe
CPU: Intel P4 3.0GHz (Prescott)
Cooler: stock
Memory: amnt & part# 2x 512 Samsung DDR PC3200
Video: ATI All in Wonder 9600XT
Case: A-Top Z-Alien Gamer/Server case
Power supply: Sparkle 150 ( I think thats the number )
CD Writer: ASUS Quiet Track 52x32x52
DVD Writer: Pioneer DVR-108
Floppy: Mitsumi w 6 in 1 card reader
HDD 1: WD 200G SATA
HDD 2: WD 200G SATA
Sound: Creative 5.1
LAN: onboard
SCSI adapter: 
Video capture: 
Keyboard: Logitech Cordless MX
Mouse: Logitech Cordless
Network: 
Other: 

HARDWARE Connections:
PCI slots: 1=empty, 2=Creative 5.1, 3=empty, 4=Controller for case lights , 5=empty.
Pri IDE: Pioneer DVR-108
Sec IDE: ASUS Quiet Track CDRW
SATA1: WD 200G
SATA2: Wd 200G
SATA RAID1: n/c
SATA RAID2: n/c
Pri RAID: n/c
Fans: 2x 120mm 1x 80mm

BIOS Setup:
V 1.02

SOFTWARE Setup:
HDD 1 partitioned into 4 50GB
HDD 2 partitioned into 2 100Gb

PURPOSE: 
Mostly for web/flash development some CAD/CAM work ( just learning it ), and a fairly serious dose of gaming

COMMENTS: 
My first motherboard would not even post, I took it back and they discovered that the CMOS won't stay powered.

PROBLEM SUMMARY: 
1.I want to put a second gig of ram in, but when I do it will not even post. The gig I use is two single channel 512's ( slot A1 and B1 ) but if I use the pair as dual channel it doesn't work ( slot A1 and A2 ). has anyone else run into this problem?
2.


----------



## ksteiger

Built my PC around a P4C800-e Deluxe about three weeks ago and everything works fine. Had a bit of a time with the Promise controller driver, but that's working now, too. Tried overclocking at 10% and ran perfectly, with about a 1ºC increase in temp.

Motherboard: Asus P4C800-E Deluxe, PCB rev 2.00.
CPU: P4 3.2c GHz 800FSB retail.
Cooler: Intel stock.
Memory: 1GB: 2x512MB Crucial Value Select PC3200.
Video: ATI All-In-Wonder Radeon 9800 Pro, 128MB.
Case: Lian-Li PC-60; silver, 4 Silenx fans.
Power supply: Thermaltake Silent Purepower 480w.
CD Writer: Teac CD-W540E.
DVD Writer: TDK DVDRW420N.
Floppy: Sony 3.5".
HDD 1 & 2: 120GB Hitachi Deskstar, 7200 rpm, 8MB, SATA, in RAID 1.
HDD 3: 80GB Western Digital, ATA133, 7200 rpm, 8MB, PATA.
Sound: Integrated.
LAN: Integrated.
Keyboard: PS/2.
Mouse: Logitech MX-1000.
Network: Cable modem to SMC SMC7008ABR 8-port router to DWL-900AP+ wireless access point to DWL-800AP+ repeater.
Other: Soyo Media Card reader, Crystalfontz 632 LCD display, ViewSonic G90fb 19" CRT, Monsoon speakers with subwoofer.

HARDWARE Connections:
PCI slots: 1=empty, 2=empty, 3=empty, 4=empty, 5=empty.
Pri IDE: CD-RW
Sec IDE: DVD-RW
SATA1: 120GB Hitachi Deskstar (RAID 1)
SATA2: 120GB Hitachi Deskstar (RAID 1)
SATA RAID1: n/c
SATA RAID2: n/c
Pri RAID: Western Digital 80GB in IDE mode.

BIOS Version: 1016

SOFTWARE Setup:
Windows XP Professional SP2, all critical Microsoft Updates.

PURPOSE:
Web surfing, gaming, and, believe it or not, I actually use it for work (shame on me).

COMMENTS:
The system went together very well. There were no hardware or software issues, and the machine is very fast. The only problem I encountered was when I added the additional 80GB drive to the Primary RAID connector using the Promise controller. I had a difficult time loading the driver. Once loaded, it ran well. This board has been completely stable -- literally crash free -- for three weeks while running both business apps and games (i.e., Call of Duty, Battlefield Vietnam, Doom 3). I would not hesitate to build additional PC's using this board.


----------



## yoonohoo

*Working 99%. 1%=onboard lan. No OC - [email protected] (idle) and @55c (Burn-in Sandra)*

HARDWARE Setup:
Motherboard: Asus P4C800-E Deluxe. Bios 1016
CPU: P4 3.2E GHz 800FSB retail. Stepping DO (locked)
Cooler: Zalman CNPS7000B-Cu copper with Arctic Silver 3 thermal compound.
Memory: 1GB: Dual Twinmos 512mb (2x512mb) DDR400 PC3200 2.5-3-3-6
Video: PowerColor Radeon 9600XT RV360 256MB
Case: OEM 2 fans
Power supply: BeQuiet Blackline 520W Dual Fan.
CD Writer: Plextor Plexwriter, 24x10x40A retail.
DVD Writer: HP200i.
Floppy: Mitsumi (black).
HDD 1: Maxtor, 80GB SATA (connected to SATA1 - ICH5R).
HDD 2: Maxtor, 80GB SATA (connected to SATA2 - ICH5R).
HDD 3: WD BB, 80GB ATA (connected to Promise RaidATA).
HDD 4: WD BB, 120GB ATA (connected to Primary IDE).
Sound: SoundBlaster Audigy2.
LAN: Realtek 8139C. Onboard won't work...Asus said possible cable not compactible
Keyboard: IBM Keyboard.
Mouse: Microsoft Trackball PS/2.
PenPad: Wacom Graphire
Network: SMC Barricade g 7804WBRA.
Monitor: 19" ViewSonic VG191b.
Speakers: Creative Inspire 5.1 Digital 5700.
Printer: Brother MFC 8500 (laser).
Printer: Epson C82 (inkjet).
Scanner: Epson Perfection 1670

HARDWARE Connections:
PCI slots: 1=empty, 2=Nic, 3=Soundcard, 4=empty, 5=empty.
Pri IDE: master= WD 120GB
Sec IDE: master=DVD HP200i
Sec IDE: slave=Plextor 
SATA1: Maxtor 80GB.
SATA2: Maxtor 80GB.
SATA_RAID1: n/a.
SATA_RAID2: n/a.
Pri RAID: WD 80GB ---> Might move WD 120GB on Pri IDE to Sec RAID and build an array
Fans: CPU fan connected to mobo. Case fans (1xfront & 1xrear) connect to PSU.

BIOS Setup:
Original version 1016. Hyper Threading enabled, PAT enabled, ACPI 2.0 Disabled, ACPI APIC Support, and BIOS->AML ACPI Table. Promise ATA is enabled, USB to HiSpeed. In Boot- Disk array is first, DVD HP200i second, Legacy floppy third.

SOFTWARE Setup:
Dual Boot
O/S: Windows Server 2003. 
O/S: Windows XP Pro sp2.
HDD's formatted as NTFS.

COMMENTS:
BeQuiet PSU is fantastic and definetly silent.
Zalman CPU cooler top dog.
Just for the sake of it I've OC to a stable 3.6Ghz 

PROBLEM SUMMARY:
Onboard Lan connects to the router on and off. Being a gigabit (cat6) might need a better cable than 10/100 (cat5)


----------



## Stumpco

Well here it is guys my first real gamming machine. It runs well but I am still new to my new setup, dont have it all perfect yet.

3DMark05 = 5489
Motherboard: Asus P4C800-E Deluxe, FBS @ 230mhz, PCB rev 1.02.
CPU: P4 3.2e Unlocked & OC @ 3.22GHz Prescott.
Cooler: Modded Evercool 201 liquid cooled.
Memory: 1GB: 2x512MB Kingston HyperX PC4000.
Video: Sapphire X800 XT.
Case: Some gammer case with lights & crap.
Power supply: Aspire 550w.
DVD: Writer: Plextor 721a
HDD: 60GB Western Digital 7200 rpm
Sound: Integrated.
LAN: Integrated.
Keyboard: junk.
Mouse: junk.
Network: Cable modem to Linsys router.


----------



## OCed P4

HARDWARE SETUP:
Motherboard: ASUS P4C800E Deluxe
CPU: P4 3.2 E Prescott D0 (SL7E5 - Phillipines) (3.6 @ 225FSB @ 1.425 Volts)
Cooler: Thermalright XP-90 with Thermaltake 90mm A9025A-2B (56CFM 2650RPM)
Memory: 2 x 512 OCZ PC4000 Gold (2.5-4-4-7)
Video: PNY GeForce 6800GT (410 / 1050)
Case: Lian Li PC 61
Power supply: OCZ Powerstream 520
DVD Rom: ASUS DVD-E616P2 (16X DVD ROM / 48X CD ROM)
DVD Writer: ASUS DRW-1604P (16X16 Dual ±R/RW & 4X Double Layer)
Floppy: Mitsumi USB Digital Card Reader/Writer W/FD
HDD 1: Maxtor SATA 160 Gig 6Y160M0 (Intel RAID 0)
HDD 2: Maxtor SATA 160 Gig 6Y160M0 (Intel RAID 0)
Sound: Audigy 2 ZS Platinum
Keyboard: Microsoft Wireless Multimedia 1.0A
Mouse: Microsoft Wireless Optical Mouse


BIOS Setup:
1018.004

SOFTWARE Setup:
Windows XP Pro with SP2

PURPOSE: 
Built mainly for EQII and WoW. Will also be used for A/V.

COMMENTS: 
I LOVE my new PC. This thing ROCKS for Gaming, as well as for A/V...
I will be adding two more Maxtor SATA 160 Gig 6Y160M0 onto the Promise Controller for Christmas...

PROBLEM SUMMARY: 
NONE

BENCHMARKS:
3DMark2001: 21583
3DMark03: 12632
3DMark05: 4322


----------



## MarcAntiny

*No Problems until now*

HARDWARE SETUP:
Motherboard: ASUS P4C800-E Deluxe
CPU: P4 2.8C
Cooler: Stock
Memory: Twin Sticks Corsair 3200LLPT (2x512)
Video: EVGA Geforce 6800GT
Case: Thermaltake Xaser III
Power supply: Thermaltake silent purepower 480W
CD Writer: Sony 52x/24x/52x
DVD Player:Sony 8x DVD 
Floppy: none
HDD 1: Seagate SATA 160GB
HDD 2: 2 new 160GB ultra ATA 133 Samsungs
Sound: Audigy XGamer
LAN: Onboard Intel
Keyboard: Logitech USB
Mouse: Logitech MX310 USB Optical
Other:

HARDWARE Connections:
PCI slots: 1=empty, 2=empty, 3=empty, 4=Audigy XGamer, 5=empty.
Pri IDE: empty
Sec IDE: CDRW and DVD
SATA1: Seagate 160GB
SATA2:none
SATA RAID1: none
SATA RAID2: none
Pri RAID: 2 160G Samsung SP1614N
Fans: 7 case fans

BIOS Setup:
Version 1016
Everything default except
Flobby disable, don't have one
Graphics aperature size 256
AC97 audio disabled
Promise Controller enabled, Mode RAID
IEEE1394 Controller disabled
Serial Port1 and 2 disabled
Parallel port adress disabled

SOFTWARE Setup:
WINXP Home sp2

PURPOSE: 
Internet, Gaming, Music

COMMENTS: 
No problems until I try to configure RAID on PRI_RAID
PROBLEM SUMMARY: 
1.MBFastBuild utility keeps showing my slave drive as 31GB not 160GB


----------



## bentnail

*Finally!*

HARDWARE SETUP:
Motherboard: P4C800-E Deluxe
CPU: P4 (Northwood), 3.00Ghz, 800Mhz FSB, retail with fan
Memory: 1GB, 2 sticks of Kingston ValueRam KVR400X64C3A/512
Memory Timings: 3-3-3-8-4
Video: Nvidia GeForce FX5200, 128MB, driver version 5.6.6.4
Case: Inwin S508T, (Intel TAC 1.1 Spec), OEM 92mm rear fan and Antec 80mm front fan, both connected to mobo
Power Supply: Vantec Stealth, Model VAN-520A, 520 Watt, with 3 temp controlled fans
Sound: Integrated SoundMAX
LAN: Integrated Intel PRO/1000 CT
Keyboard: MS Internet Keyboard
Mouse: MS Intellimouse Optical
Monitor: Samsung 712N 17" LCD
Operating System: Windows XP SP2 (all current patches)
Pri IDE Master: Sony CRX320A CD-RW/DVD combo
Pri IDE Slave: Iomega Zip 750
Sec IDE Master: Sony DDU1621 CD/DVD ROM
Sec IDE Slave: None
SATA1: Maxtor 6Y160M0 Serial ATA primary drive, 160GB
SATA2: Seagate ST3160023AS-RK Serial ATA extra storage, 160GB
Floppy: Teac
Other: Only round IDE and floppy cables were used, Sandisk 8in1 card reader
Speakers: Creative SBS 330, 2.1

BIOS SETUP:
BIOS: 1017
Custom BIOS Settings: 
a) Boot order - floppy, Sony CRX320A, Maxtor 6Y160M0
b) Promise Controller - disabled
c) all other settings are default levels

SOFTWARE:
Windows XP Home, SP2, all current patches applied
MS Office 2000 Professional, all current patches applied
MS Visual Basic 6.0, SP6
Norton AV 2004
ZoneAlarm Pro version 5.5
Other misc utilities, etc.

PURPOSE:
office work, development, research (yeah right!)

COMMENTS: 
The Vantec Stealth is the quietest PSU I have ever used. Also, the voltages are consistently above its rating.

PROBLEM SUMMARY: 
Starting with the first installation of Windows XP, I began getting random BSOD stop errors, most of which pointed to an "unknown driver problem". The errors included all the usuals, IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL, BAD_POOL_CALLER, PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA, MEMORY_MANAGEMENT, NTFS.sys error, some didn't even have a name. Following "numerous" clean installations of Windows XP, as well as replacing the PSU, video card, etc., and several adjustments to BIOS, I finally broke down and RMA'ed the bundled board to my retailer. They ended up replacing both memory modules.

PROBLEM SOLUTION: The original dimms (two Kingston ValueRam KVR400X64C3A/512 modules) were built with "Vitelic" brand chips. In single channel mode they worked great. But for some reason these chips would not work in DDR mode with the ASUS board. The retailer replaced both dimms with two similar Kingston ValueRam KVR400X64C3A/512 modules that were built with "Elpida" brand chips. DDR mode works great and I have not had any problems or crashes since the dimms were replaced. 
:winkgrin:


----------



## sophiar1977

*ASUS P4C800-E Deluxe Gold system*

CASE: Atlas SF-880B Black 620mm tall full-tower 

MAINBOARD: ASUS P4C800-E Deluxe Gold, Intel canterwood (i875p) northbridge/ICH5R, 800/533mhz FSB, Dual DDR400, AGP8x, Gigabit LAN

CPU: Intel Pentium 4 3.00Ghz (NORTHWOOD/512KB/800 FSB/0.13u/S478/HT)

RAM: 2 x GeiL GE5123200B PC3200 512MB DDR 400Mhz with Blue Heat Spreader

HDD: 1 x Western Digital Raptor WD360GD, 36GB, SATA 150, 8mb Cache 10,000RPM

1 x Seagate Baracuda 7200.7 Plus ST3120026AS 120GB 7200RPM Serial ATA 8mb Buffer

1 x Western Digital Caviar WD1200JB (120gb, 7200rpm, ATA100, 8MB)

DVD RW: 1 x PIONEER DVR-A08XLB 4XDVD+R DUAL LAYER / 16XDVD+-R BLACK COLOR

1 x MSI XA52P 52x24x52 CDRW & 16x DVD Serial ATA Interface combo drive

FDD: 1 x Panasonic JU-257A-727P 1.44mb Black Floppy Drive

HDD COOLING: 2 x Vantec VTX-CO1-BK HDD COOLING SYSTEM BLACK


VIDEO: 1 x GE-CUBE ATI Radeon 9800 Pro 128MB ALL-IN-WONDER® 

SOUND: 1 x Creative Audigy 2 ZS - 24bit 8 Channel 108dB SNR

FAN CONTROL: Aerocool Gatewatch Black LCD display mounted in two 5.25" drive bays .


FANS: 2 x Cooler Master DAF-B82 Ball bearing case fan with smart thermal sensor 8cm

CPU COOLER: 1 x Thermaltake 112 4-IN-1 COPPER TOWER

POWER SUPPLY: 1 x Antec NEO Power

POWER SUPPLY FAN CONTROLLER: 1 x Thermaltake PFC PCI slot controller
undefined
Problem:HELP!
Can I have both serial ata HDD's and the MSI sata DVD/cdrw combo connected to my motherboard, and how do I achieve this?


----------



## Hergerstone

*i have a working p4c800-e deluxe*

k, just built my new p5ad2 premium based system. this thing flies i have a working p4c800-e deluxe and i will post the info on here in a couple days.


----------



## SpeedDemon

HARDWARE SETUP:
Motherboard: Asus p4c800. (so p4c800 nothing non luxe, deluxe or SE or anything)
CPU: Intel P4 3.0 socket 478 stepping blabla 512KB cache blabla @ 3.6MHz
Cooler: Coolermaster Hyper 6 with Zalman fan
Memory: 1Gb: 2x 512 pc3200 with Akasa Heatspreaders
Video: saphire 9600XT 128 @ 533/338
Video Cooler: Zalman single heatpipe passive cooler
Case: Coolermaster Centurion 1 
Power supply: Aopen 400W
CD Writer: sony CDRW
DVD Writer: NEC
Floppy: none
HDD 1: WD 200Gb SATA
HDD 2: none
Sound: on-board (only using stereo so why bother)
LAN: on-board
SCSI adapter: huh?
Video capture: none
Keyboard: Logitech MX700
Mouse: Logitech MX700
Network: no internet just lan con with server for updates 
Other: Coolermaster Areogate 2, Musketeer 1, 80mm blue led casefan at the front and Round flatcable. Zalman 80 mm casefan at the rear and on the hyper 6, Akasa 120mm blue led at the bottom (custom hole). Noise reduction pads around, ground clearance studs. Acer 79g 17" monitor, Denon Amplifier, Phillips Speakers.

HARDWARE Connections:
PCI slots: 1=empty, 2=empty, 3=empty, 4=empty, 5=empty.
Pri IDE: Sony and Nec
Sec IDE: nothing
SATA1: WD 200Gb
SATA2: nothing
SATA RAID1: none
SATA RAID2: none
Pri RAID: none
Fans: nothing, al is regulated by the Areogate

BIOS Setup:
Version. Important custom settings.

SOFTWARE Setup:
HDD formatting & partitioning.3 partitions all NTFS approx 50,50,100Gb, Xp pro Sp2 standard installation. 

PURPOSE: 
To Game or not to game (also using it to render inventor drawings and digital photography)

COMMENTS: 
Akasa fan is loud Coolermaster is good Zalman is quiet

PROBLEM SUMMARY: 
1. Well, everything is working fine but Sisoft says my Sata disk is not in optimal data transfer mode??? HELP


----------



## Camzl1

*ASUS P4C800-Deluxe (NON E)*

HARDWARE SETUP:
Motherboard: ASUS P4C800-Deluxe (NON E)
CPU: P4 3.2 GHz (Northwood) @3.6GHz
Cooler: Gamer ZS Dual heat pipe fan combo
Memory: amnt & part# Centon Value Ram 1 GB (512MB x 2) oc'd @ 225MHz
Video: ATI AIW 9800 Pro
Case: Antec P160
Power supply: Antec 400W (? not sure but it has removable wires)
CD Writer: TDK 12x single layer DVD burner
DVD Writer: same as above
Floppy: none
HDD 1: WD740G Raptor 10,000 RPM
HDD 2: WD740G Raptor 10,000 RPM
Sound: Sound Blaster Audigy 2 ZS Gamer
LAN: 3com onboard 10/100/1000
SCSI adapter: 
Video capture: AIW 9800 pro
Keyboard: Logitech cordelss desktop
Mouse: Logitech MX700
Network: 
Other: Monitor =56" Samsung DLP TV with DVI connections 1280 X 720

HARDWARE Connections:
PCI slots: 1=empty, 2=Audicy 2 ZS, 3=empty, 4=empty, 5=empty.
Pri IDE: TDK Drive
Sec IDE: n/c
SATA1: n/c
SATA2: n/c
SATA RAID1: n/c
SATA RAID2: n/c
Pri RAID: WD Raptor 740G
Fans: 2 x 120mm front and Back

BIOS Setup:
Version. 1017 all manual overclocking being used
Instant music off
Game port disabled 
OC=16 X 225
CPU Voltage set to 1.6 v. very stable
Memory set to auto

SOFTWARE Setup:
NTFS Nothing special

PURPOSE: 
Gaming and watching DVD's

COMMENTS: 
No problems with this board what soever nor my Mom and dads P4P800-E Del.
Problems with P4S800-E Deluxe however still haven't got that one back from ASUS.


----------



## LM2004

*A Working P4C800E deluxe finally*

At last after a long time I think this machine is stable.

The last problem problem was that hard disk where most of my applications, games and so on, had a problem. After some use, mostly with games, I had a random crash. I have had quite many different blue screens with and without text. Sw which used hard disk crashed most.

Then I downloaded a Maxtors drivecheck sw, for a fun. Longer test said there were some problems in one drive. Now when all programs are in different hard disks, there has been only one crash. Perhaps virus check during playing is too much or that the problem drive was still installed. Not anymore.

Other problems solved?

Updating Atis display drivers may cause problems. Driver clean and reinstallation helped.

Updating bios with older updater causes problems. Like Promise bios not showing during boot. By the way, 160G drive is in parallel Raid connnector and in IDE mode. So it works in IDE mode!

What else can go wrong?



My Machine:
Intended for video editing but used mostly for gaming.
P4 3GHz
MB P4C800E deluxe
Ram 2*512MB
Display controller Ati 9800 pro 128 Ver 4.12
2 HD 80GB+160GB Maxtor and Samsung. This Maxtor is OK. 
DVD-rom drive and dvd+- writer
Power supply Antec 430W

Win XPproSP2
Bios 1019
Virus shield from F-secure
Internal sound and network adapters

Regards, L


----------



## twajetmech

I would also consider a different PSU, that Antec 430 doesn't sound like its making the cut, especially with a 9800 pro, It could have also been a cause of your HD acting up. A good Sparkle, Fortron, Enermax or PC Power & Cooling 480W+ is more like what you should have for your set up. You should always delete the old vid drivers before updating to the new ones, and flashing the bios requires the use of the latest liveupdate or AFUDOS utility. And, yes, trying to do a virus check while gamming is never reccomended. If you are still having the occasional bsod, then I would also look at your memory....check that the timings are correct, ddr ref voltage is @2.75V, Turbo disabled as well as spread spectrum in the bios....good luck and please post back and let us know how its going
twajetmech


----------



## EricT

Hey Guys-

I resell Asus... havent heard prob 1 about this board! Wow... anyhow, I built a system on one of these boards, didnt have a lick of trouble - I doubt I was pushing it as hard as others out there do, it was for a sign shop owner/designer.

Eric


----------



## rwd3624

*My P4C800E Deluxe setup*

System specs:

Case: Voyeurmods Bad @ss all aluminum

Mobo: P4C800E Deluxe Rev. 1.xx

CPU: Northwood 3GHz D1 stepping @ 3.8GHz idle 31C (1.585v)

CPU cooler: Zalman 7000b (used Zalman thermal paste provided)

PSU: OCZ Powerstream 520w

VGA: Geforce 6800 Ultra -- core 445 MHz memory 1.14 GHz (both OCZ shielded cables pluged in)

Memory: OCZ Platinum PC3200 EL rev2 (2x512) dual channel 2-2-2-5 (2.85v)

Sound Card: Soundblaster Audigy Platinum eX

BIOS: 1019

OS: Windows XP Pro SP2

HD: 2 SATA Western Digital 160GB and 1 20GB WD 7200 speed

BIOS Config

Primary IDE Master WD200BA (20GB Western Digital for pagefile on first partition)

Third IDE Master WD1600JD (boot drive, system files on first partition of 50MB, OS on second)

Fourth IDE Master WD1600JD (another pagefile of fixed size first partition, gaming partion, other files on other partitions)

IDE config

Enhanced Mode

P-ATA + S-ATA

HDD Detect Time: Quick

Advanced

Jumperfree Config

CPU Frequency: 254
DRAM Frequency: Auto

Performance Mode (PAT) Standard 
(can be a source of stability problems, if so set to auto)

Chipset

Performance Acceleration Mode: Enabled 
(can be a source of stability problems, if so set to auto)

DRAM Idle Timer: Auto

DRAM Refresh Rate: Auto

Graphics Aperture Size: 256MB 
(much confusion about this, check these links for more info)

http://www.tweak3d.net/articles/aperture-size/

http://www.ocfaq.com/article.php/overclocking/vidcard/43

http://www.rojakpot.com/default.aspx?location=8&var1=0&var2=234

Spread Spectrum: Disabled

http://www.rojakpot.com/default.aspx?location=8&var1=0&var2=133

ICH Delayed Transaction: Enabled

Limited information, refers to the I/O controller Hub which is part of the Intel Hub Architecture. The memory controller (MCH) is 

connected to the ICH via a bus. MCH provides support for memory and 

AGP while ICH provides connectivity for PCI, USB, sound, IDE hard disks 

and LAN.I believe enabling provides more stability.

MPS Revision: 1.4

http://www.rojakpot.com/default.aspx?location=8&var1=0&var2=110

Onboard Devices Config

Serial Port Addresses: Disabled

PCI/PnP

Plug and Play OS: No (allows BIOS to assign IRQ instead of Windows)

PCI Latency Timer: 248 (I only have one PCI card)

http://www.rojakpot.com/default.aspx?location=8&var1=0&var2=138

Pallete Snooping: Disable

PCI/VGA Palette Snoop:
•	Enabled: This item must be set to Enabled if any ISA adapter card installed in the computer requires VGA palette snooping. If enabled the MPEG card can be synchronised with PCI/VGA. Also enable this when you use a VGA/TV converter. 
•	Datatrak, a scuba diving computer interface program for an uwatec dive computer, will refuse to run if pci/vga palette snoop is not enabled. 
•	Disabled: Default and best choice. 

Ref: http://www.wimsbios.com/

PCI Bus Mastering: Enabled

http://www.pcguide.com/ref/mbsys/buses/types/pciMastering-c.html


Suggestions: 

If purchasing a 6800 Ultra VGA card it requires the space of the nearest PCI slot due to the extra large heatsink. Also, I noticed that if you place a large PCI card in the next available PCI slot the airflow is restricted and causes the VGA core to run about 10C hotter. So give the card some space to help it cool itself.


No complaints here about this ASUS P4C800E Deluxe except for a bit of trouble initially with recognizing the hard drives.


----------



## cesium15

*My P4C800E-deluxe works*

Motherboard: Asus P4C800-E Deluxe.
CPU: P4 3.0E GHz HT 800FSB retail.
Cooler: Intel heat sink/fan with thermal compound.
Memory: 1GB Corsair TWINX1024-3200XLPT
Video: ATI ALL-IN-WONDER 9600XT
Case: Not a brand name but a silver case with clear sides (4 fans)
Power supply: Antec 480W TrueBlue PSU
CD Writer/DVD combo: LiteOn Combo SOHC-5232K (black bezel)
DVD Writer: None.
Floppy: Basic Mitsumi (black).
HDD 1: Seagate Barracuda 7200rpm, 160GB SATA
HDD 2: none
Sound: Onboard.
LAN: Onboard.
SCSI adapter: None.
Video capture: None.
Keyboard: Microsoft Internet Keyboard.
Mouse: Microsoft PS/2 (two button w/scroll wheel).
Network: none
Monitor: BenQ FP731 17" Flat Panel
Speakers: my denon A/V receiver

HARDWARE Connections:

PCI slots: 1=empty, 2=empty, 3=empty, 4=empty, 5=Intel 536EP V.92 modem.
Pri IDE: master=LiteOn Combo SOHC-5232K 
Sec IDE: master=none
SATA1: Seagate Barracuda 7200rpm, 160GB SATA
SATA2: None.
SATA_RAID1: None.
SATA_RAID2: None.
Pri RAID: n/c

BIOS Setup:

Currently on v.1019. HT enabled. Boot- Seagate only.


SOFTWARE Setup:
O/S: Windows XP Professional with SP2. (Installed from a normal Xp CD that I slipstreamed with SP2 and made a boot CD).

PURPOSE: 
Intended as a gaming/multimedia workstation.

COMMENTS: 
Everything runs fine. No Bios problems. One problem was when i was installing Xp pro (no sp's) was getting an error then i remember that it didnt support SATA. So i made my own boot cd by slipstreaming sp2 into it.

PROBLEM SUMMARY: 
1. Some times I get the blue screen error. But until now i never gotta chance to read it as the comp restarted immediately but i fixed that now. I mainly got it when disconnecting from the net via dial-up. I updated the intel chipset in the modem and it seems to be running fine...but ill wait n see.

2. When running Need For Spped Underground 2, everything loads fine but when the race starts the displays the like if all the lights are off. That is i see only the car's tail lights. It doesnt happen in NFSU 1 which runs so good.

3. OfficeXP doesnt want to install, it gives me a blue screen error.


----------



## ebmccown

No issuses what so ever.

System (No overclocking)
Thermaltake V7000A Gaming Tower
P4 3.2GHz 1MB Cache (Prescott)(Stock Heatsink and Fan)
2GB PC3200 DDR400 RAM (Kingston ValueRAM)
ASUS P4C800-E Deluxe (Intel 875P Chipset/800Mhz FSB)(BIOS v1019)
eVGA Geforce 6800GT 256MB (Forceware v66.93)
Sound Blaster Audigy ZS Platinum (Latest driver using Autoupdate)
RAID 0 (2 36GB Western Digital Raptors @ 10,000 RPMs)
550W Power Supply
Samsung 213T 21" LCD
Windows XP Professional SP2

Purpose: Gaming


----------



## slammer99uk

*Sorted!*

Built this system and it all booted just fine.

P4C800E-Dlx
Northwood 3.4 
Gigabyte Rocket Pro with fan controller
Sapphire X800XT-PE
1024 Corsair 4400 TwinX DDR
2 x Maxtor 300gig 16meg Cache S-ATA
2 x Maxtor 120gig P-ATA
NEC Dual Layer DVD -+R/RW
Generic Flloppy
Generic 4 Fan controller
Videologic Sonic Fury 5.1 
Videologic 5.1 speakers
X-Pro 460W PSU
Lian Li cheapo Aluminium Midi Tower
Netgear FA-311 NIC
Flexiglow EL Keyboard
MS Explorer 4 optical mouse 
1 x Hitachi CMX190 19" TFT on DVI
1 x Benq T903 19" TFT on Dsub
1st HDD - Maxtor 300 SATA on SATA 1
2nd HDD - Maxtor 300 SATA on SATA 2
3rd HDD - Maxtor 120 on P-ATA 1 Master
4th HDD - Maxtor 120 on P-ATA 1 Slave
DVD on P-ATA 2 Master

Running XP SP2 from S-ATA 1

HARDWARE Connections:
PCI slots: 1=empty, 2=empty, 3=empty, 4=Sonic Fury, 5=FA 311 NIC
HDDs as above - No raid
Fans: 2 x 80 front inlet 1 x 80 rear exhaust 1 x 80 top exhaust 1 x PCI mounted exhaust
Onboard NIC connected to IPCOP firewall connected to 1.5 meg Cable
FA-311 NIC connected to 512K ADSL connection (work backup connection)

BIOS setup v1019
All settings pretty much standard, I have clocked this to 3.9meg but have set it back to 3.4 memory timings left at 2,2,2,5 Hyperthreading enabled, Turbo mode, PAM enabled

Used for 

Basically Playing Eve-Online, general Internet work, watching US TV series from Usenet etc.

Problems - None at all so far :smile: 

Did I miss anything important?

Slammer


----------



## George Safford

slammer99uk said:


> Built this system and it all booted just fine.
> 
> P4C800E-Dlx
> Northwood 3.4
> Gigabyte Rocket Pro with fan controller
> Sapphire X800XT-PE
> 1024 Corsair 4400 TwinX DDR
> 2 x Maxtor 300gig 16meg Cache S-ATA
> 2 x Maxtor 120gig P-ATA
> NEC Dual Layer DVD -+R/RW
> Generic Flloppy
> Generic 4 Fan controller
> Videologic Sonic Fury 5.1
> Videologic 5.1 speakers
> X-Pro 460W PSU
> Lian Li cheapo Aluminium Midi Tower
> Netgear FA-311 NIC
> Flexiglow EL Keyboard
> MS Explorer 4 optical mouse
> 1 x Hitachi CMX190 19" TFT on DVI
> 1 x Benq T903 19" TFT on Dsub
> 1st HDD - Maxtor 300 SATA on SATA 1
> 2nd HDD - Maxtor 300 SATA on SATA 2
> 3rd HDD - Maxtor 120 on P-ATA 1 Master
> 4th HDD - Maxtor 120 on P-ATA 1 Slave
> DVD on P-ATA 2 Master
> 
> Running XP SP2 from S-ATA 1
> 
> HARDWARE Connections:
> PCI slots: 1=empty, 2=empty, 3=empty, 4=Sonic Fury, 5=FA 311 NIC
> HDDs as above - No raid
> Fans: 2 x 80 front inlet 1 x 80 rear exhaust 1 x 80 top exhaust 1 x PCI mounted exhaust
> Onboard NIC connected to IPCOP firewall connected to 1.5 meg Cable
> FA-311 NIC connected to 512K ADSL connection (work backup connection)
> 
> BIOS setup v1019
> All settings pretty much standard, I have clocked this to 3.9meg but have set it back to 3.4 memory timings left at 2,2,2,5 Hyperthreading enabled, Turbo mode, PAM enabled
> 
> Used for
> 
> Basically Playing Eve-Online, general Internet work, watching US TV series from Usenet etc.
> 
> Problems - None at all so far :smile:
> 
> Did I miss anything important?
> 
> Slammer


AWESOME!! Where did you get the 3.4 Northwood at?


----------



## slammer99uk

www.scan.co.uk - I believe they still have them listed 

Slammer


----------



## pscalone

Built this system and it all booted just fine:

Motherboard: P4C800-E Deluxe MOB
BIOS ver. 1016
CPU: P4 2.4Ghz with heat sync
Case: X-Pider ATX; Turbo link 420w power supply (w/case); 4 fans
Video: 9500 Pro 128 MB AGP Pro 
Memory: 2 Kingston KVR400X64C3AK2 512K DDR400 memory
CD: Sony CD R/RW 52x/32x/52x (from old computer)
HDD: WD WD400 EIDE 40G HD (from old computer - with XP sp2 installed)
Floppy: 1.44 generic
plan to use onboard sound and LAN



Running XP SP12 from WD ATA-133

HARDWARE Connections:
PCI slots: 1=empty, 2=empty, 3=empty, 4=emty, 5=empty
HDD Pri_IDE
CE Sec_IDE


BIOS setup v1016
All settings pretty much standard

Used for: Email; MS-Office Apps; web surfing, buying, research, Music, store digital pictures 


Problems - Since i used my old WE 400 80G HD, I had to reload XP Pro with Repair option. Once this was done, it booted successfully.


----------



## noob

*My new RAID PC is working great....*

It took me a couple of weeks but I have finally gotten this new PC up and running, and running well. Thanks to everybody here (especially Clintfan) for all their useful contributions. 

I researched hardware, software and RAID setups before I spent the $$$ and today I think I'm finished, and I have a nice new PC to show for it.

Asus P4C800E deluxe mobo, rev 2.0 PCB, 1016 BIOS;
P4 3.2 Prescott CPU;
Zalman CNPS7000B-ALCU cooler W/fan speed regulator hooked up;
(2) Seagate Barracuda 160GB 7200RPM 8MB cache SATA HDD in RAID 0;
1GB Corsair TWINX 3200-C2 DDR400 dual-channel memory (2X512);
Chaintech AA6800 Turbo GeForce AGP 8X 128MB video card;
Liteon SOHW-1633S 16X DVD/CD rewriter;
Asus CD-S520 52X CD-ROM;
Mitsumi 1.44 FDD;
Enermax EG425P-VE-SFMA Noisetaker 420W PSU;
US Robotics V.92 dial-up modem (I live in the boondocks);
Lian Li PC-V1000 aluminum case.

Seagates are on SATA 1&2, in RAID 0 controlled by ICH5R. Asus CD-ROM is slaved to Liteon on IDE primary connector. I printed Clintfan's instructions for setting up a 'raid-ready' PC and added the second HDD 1 week after booting this thing. Migration went flawlessly, system is running perfectly. I did have to RMA the first Seagate HDD I got but now I have two that are running well. 

REAL glad I found TSF to guide me through this process. Now all I have to do is find a little extra cash for a donation! Thanks TSF!!

BTW, if anyone else is considering using the Lian Li PC-V1000 case it is WELL WORTH the money. Probably the highest-quality peice of hardware in this setup. The design is revolutionary and the quality is outstanding! :smile:


----------



## Evil Homer

Evil Homer said:


> my system working good so far.
> 
> Setup is in my signature file...


upgraded to new board, but have built 7 using P4C800 series and all work perfect so far.


----------



## wordmike

*P4C800-E Deluxe works with a minor flaw*

Here's my build and my experience with the P4C800-E Deluxe so far:

HARDWARE SETUP: 
Motherboard: Asus P4C800-E Deluxe
CPU: P4 3.2E GHz Prescott, Hyper-Threading enabled
Cooler: Stock P4 Retail
Memory: 1 GB Corsair TWINX PC3200 RAM (512MBx2), part #CMX512-3200XL
Video: Nvidia GeForce FX 5600 Ultra, 128MB RAM
Case: Antec Super Lanboy
Power supply: Antec TruePower 430W
CD Writer: Iomega USB2.0 External CD-RW 52x24x52x/16x DVD-ROM
DVD Writer: Sony DRU-700A 8x Dual Layer DVD+-RW
Floppy: 1.44MB Floppy
HDD: Maxtor DiamondMax Plus 300GB SATA w/16MB cache
Sound: using onboard sound
LAN: onboard Intel CSA Gigabit LAN
SCSI adapter: none
Video capture: Hauppauge Win-TV PVR 2 usb2
Keyboard: Standard 101-key PS2 keyboard
Mouse: Logitech TrackMan Marble FX Trackball
Network: onboard LAN connected to Netgear FVS318 Firewall/VPN Router, Verizon DSL
Other:

HARDWARE Connections:
PCI slots: 1=empty, 2=empty, 3=Adaptec 6-Port USB2 card, 4=empty, 5=empty.
Pri IDE: Sony DRU-700A 8x Dual-Layer DVD+-RW
Sec IDE: Iomega Zip 250 ATAPI
SATA1: Maxtor DiamondMax Plus 300GB SATA w/16MB cache
SATA2: n/c
SATA RAID1: n/c
SATA RAID2: n/c
Pri RAID: n/c
Fans: 2 120mm case fans (included with Antec Super Lanboy case)

BIOS Setup:
Version 1019 (latest)

SOFTWARE Setup:
Windows XP Professional w/Service Pack 2. Drive Partitioned as follows:
C: 24GB - main partition for programs and O/S
D: 39GB - used for Internet downloads
E: 59GB - used for music downloads from iTunes
F: 59GB - used for video downloads
G: 99GB - used for PVR storage

Other software: Microsoft Office 2003 Professional, Nero Burning ROM v6.6, SnapStream Beyond TV 3.5 (for PVR), WinDVD 5, Norton SystemWorks 2005 Premier

PURPOSE:
Mainly used for business, web surfing, muitimedia and occasional gaming.

COMMENTS:
I've always been a big fan of ASUS, mainly due to their motherboard stability and feature set. The P4C800-E Deluxe was the best bang for the buck

PROBLEM SUMMARY:
I have had the motherboard for about a month and everything was working perfectly until last week. Powered up my computer, received the "System failure due to CPU overclocking" audio message. Computer still completed POST. Rebooted just to be on the safe side, and all USB ports stopped working. Reflashed BIOS as well as reset BIOS jumper (1-2 to 2-3 and back) but to no avail. Still troubleshooting. Opening case w/ASUS for RMA after exhausting all options. As a workaround, installed Adaptec USB2 card, but still would like my onboard USB back in working order.


----------



## Blade_Jones

Initially I had big problems with a Matrox dual monitor card, but this was due to Matrox's problems. Even their fixer patches failed. I will never use Matrox again. 

-- Asus P4C800(E) Deluxe
-- Intel Pentium 4 FSB 800 @ 3.0 GHz
-- Windows XP Pro
-- 2 Western Digital WD Caviar WD800JD 80GB Serial ATA 7200RPM Hard Drive w/8MB Buffer and Serial ATA
-- Corsair TWINX1024-3200C2 1GB DDR400 XMS3200 Dual-Channel Memory
-- Radeon 9200SE video card
-- ATX case 430 Watts PSU

Purpose: Nuendo (audio video production). 

Audio works great. Never a crash. Adding video causes major crashes, audio popping like crazy. Still working on diagnosing the problem. Could be codecs... could be a zillion things.


----------



## feddup

*Belated Reply!*

I've been meaning to post in this thread for about a month but have been too lazy. It's clintfan's thread and without his guidance my new configuration would definitely have been more difficult if not impossible!
HARDWARE SETUP:
Motherboard: P4C800-e Deluxe Rev. 1.02 bios 1016
CPU: 3.2C SL6WG 
Cooler: Zalman CNPS5700D-Cu
Memory: amnt & part# 2 gigs TwinX 1024-4000pro
Video: 9800XT with ATI Silencer 3
Case: Lian-Li PC-65B
Power supply: Antec TrueBlue 480
CD Writer: Lite-On XJ-HD166/165H DVDROM
DVD Writer: Plextor 708a FW 1.07 
Floppy: Mitsumi D3593D
HDD 1: WD740GD (Raptor)
HDD 2: WD740GD 
Above in Raid 0 on ICH5R 
The raptors are mounted in Vantec Votex HD coolers since it seemed that the people that had trouble with these drives had heat issues. 30$ at Newegg and i had two unused 5 inch bays and they work well and look nice. Money wasted? perhaps.
HDD 3: Seagate 7200.7
HDD 4: Seagate 7200.7
Above IDE on Promise 20378
Sound: SB Audigy 2ZS
LAN: Onboard disabled
SCSI adapter: none unless you count ICH5R (SATA controller)
Video capture: none
Keyboard: Logitech cordless MX Duo
Mouse: MX700
Network: Onboard disabled
Other: 

HARDWARE Connections:
PCI slots: 1=empty, 2=empty, 
3=Intel modem
4=empty, 
5=Audigy 2ZS
Pri IDE: Plextor 708a master 
Sec IDE: Lite-On DVDROM master
SATA1: 74 gig Raptor
SATA2: 74 gig Raptor
SATA RAID1: Seagate Barracuda 7200.7
SATA RAID2: Seagate Barracuda 7200.7
Fans:four Thermaltake Smartfan 2 manually controlled as necessary. A little fan (tiger something?) on the northbridge. Yeah it's a little noisey 38C at Idle and 55C on the FP shooters with all settings pretty much maxed out.

BIOS Setup:
I'll do the best i can:
Clintfan's settings for ICH5R raid
In the past I used the AI overclock feature but plan to try manually OC in the future.
Spread spectrum: disabled
ICH delayed Transaction: enabled
Promise: enabled set to IDE
Speech post and instant music legasy USB and anything else unused disabled.
I've tried to be careful about bios config changes but I can't remember them all. Mostly defaults unless I know otherwise. I wish Asus would be more helpful. What the HELL is Turbo (enabled by the way)!

SOFTWARE Setup:
HDD formatting & partitioning. XP Pro SP2 My two optical drives are manually assigned to P and Q. I've manually partitioned up to M including a seperate small partition (first on each IDE drive) for page file and temporary internet files. This leaves N and O for my Jetaudio M3 MP3 player and a USB flashdrive. My intention was to keep XP from reassigning drive letters and so far it's worked. I got a little crazy with the partitions but I was sloppy in the past and I'm trying to keep tha data seperate and organized.

PURPOSE: 
What you intend to use this PC for.
I'd like for it to be as well rounded as possible. I like first person shooters but refuse to wack the computer out just for that. I do some DVD, CD, MP3, OCR functions and of course web surfing.
Software: I run ATI's Catalyst Control Center 4.12 It's a complete ***** to install but Call of Duty, Doom 3, Far Cry and HL2 run pretty good so I'm satisfied. ATI could make the install a little easier! I run Trend Micro's Internet security suite 2005 and many other security apps. It was a ***** to get all the security stuff configured to play nice but worth it I guess. I use True Image 8.0 because after all this trouble I'd like to be able to reproduce the effect without weeks of BS. One other nice peice of software i might mention is Plextools. If you've got a Plextor burner it seems like a fairly powerful and businesslike peice of software. 
COMMENTS: 
Any observations, positive or negative.
I'm glad Clintfan took the trouble to write the ICH5R guide. The level of difficulty might in fact be higher than medium. I initially failed I think because I unknowingly hooked my smartfans into the Antec's fan only connector's which after reading had two "speed controls" throttling down the CPU fan. I couldn't even get into bios because of a CPU fan failure. I had to think and read and attempt again. I eventually succeeded. Asus and Intel don't go out of their way to make this easy. Thanks againb Clintfan.
PROBLEM SUMMARY: 
1. I'm aware that my memory poorly matches my CPU. I was a complete idiot when i ordered the system. I'll go it alone but does anyone have any siggestions on light (stability is important) overclock settings to more fully utilize my pricey and rather silly RAM choice.
2. Anybody with great experience with Plextools or True Image with a similar system? Any advice would be appreciatted. I like them but really haven't explored all their features yet.

I think I've blabbered on too long. I tried to follow Clintfan's template but of course deviated some.


----------



## Soundolux

*QUESTION: Adding drives to current RAID O configuration.*

This is my first post on my first build. I've been flying by the seat of my pants, but, fortunately, my machine is working beautifully. 

Case: TAC-T01-E1, WAVE MASTER ALUMINUM MID TOWER TOWER CHASSIS. 
Power Supply: Vantec Stealth Aluminum 520W 
MB: ASUS P4C800-E Deluxe (BIOS v1019), Hyperthreading ON
CPU: 3.2GHz 1MB Cache (Prescott)(Stock Heatsink and Fan)
Memory: 2GB PC3200 DDR400 RAM (Kingston ValueRAM)
Video: eVGA Geforce 6800GT 256MB (Forceware v66.93)
CD/DVD: SONY DRU710A16x Internal DVD+R Double Layer DVD+RW Drive
OS: Windows XP Professional
Monitors: Dell UltraSharp 2005FPW 20.1-inch Wide, NEC 20 inch LCD
HDs: Seagate Barracuda 7200.7 160GB Serial ATA 7200RPM w/8MB (2) in
Promise SuperSwap 1100 Hot Swap Drive Enclosures for Serial ATA/150 HD 
Floppy: 1.44MB Floppy
Sound: using onboard sound
LAN: onboard Intel CSA Gigabit LAN
SCSI adapter: none
Video capture: Canopus Edius DV pack (includes Edius 2.5 and Adobe bundle)
Keyboard: Microsoft Multimedia Wireless 1.0A
Mouse: Microsoft Wireless Optical Mouse 2.0

Pri IDE: n/a
Sec IDE: n/a
SATA1: n/a
SATA2: n/a
SATA RAID1: Seagate Barracuda 7200.7/160 GB--RAID 0
SATA RAID2: Seagate Barracuda 7200.7/160 GB--RAID 0

I have a question about adding drives. I'd like to install drives that would add data integrity to my system. If I add 2 additional drives to the ATA RAID connections, how would I configure them for RAID 1? 
I know that the board has the ability to have a RAID 0 +1 with four drives, but won't that slow down the performance of my existing array?
Could I add a second array in a RAID 1 configuration that won't slow down my current performance? (For instance, if I added (2) 320 GB drives configured to RAID 1, then back up my RAID 0 array to it?)

Please excuse me if this question doesn't make much sense, as I noted above, I am a novice at this. I have read in several places that RAID 0 is best for performance, and RAID 0+1 is still better performance than 1 drive, but not as good as RAID 0.

Please offer any suggestions you may have, along with any specific installation instructions as well. 

Thanks


----------



## Viper_Power

*Product Model : P4C800 Deluxe
*Motherboard Revision : 2.0
*Motherboard BIOS Revision : 1019
*VGA Card Vendor : Sapphire
*VGA Card Model : Atlantis
*VGA Card Chipset : ATI 9600XT
*VGA Card Driver : Catalyst 04.11
*CPU Vendor : Intel
*CPU Type : Northwood HT Socket 478
*CPU Speed : 3000Mhz
*Memory Vendor : Infinion
*Memory Model : DDRAM PC3200
*Memory Capacity : 2*512MB
*HDD Vendor : Maxtor
*HDD Model : 6Y120M0 S-ATA
*HDD Capacity : 120GB
*PSU: Enermax 460Watt Low Noise
*Operating System : Windows XP Professional SP2


After Powering Off, all leds will shutdown except de HDD led wich will glow up for a second immediatly as the the system shuts down, instead off shutting down with the rest of the leds.

Does anyone else here have this problem? Should I be concerned about this?

I tested on numerous of other systems and all leds shutted down simultaniously.


----------



## Ade 1

*PC4800-E Deluxe - specs & query*

Hi - Built my first PC and used the P4C800 Deluxe and it has been working great from day one. My specs are below:-

Product Model : P4C800-E Deluxe
*Motherboard Revision : 2.0
*Motherboard BIOS Revision : 1019
*VGA Card Vendor : ASUS
*VGA Card Model : V9999GT
*VGA Card Chipset : nVidia 6800GT
*VGA Card Driver : 71.81 (X-Graphics)
*CPU Vendor : Intel
*CPU Type : Pentium 4 EE HT Socket 478
*CPU Speed : 3.57ghz (OC'ed from 3.4ghz)
*Memory Vendor : Kingston
*Memory Model : Hyper X DDRAM PC3200 1gb
*Memory Capacity : 2*512MB
*HDD Vendor : Samsung (x2) & External Maxtor
*HDD Model : not sure
*HDD Capacity : 80gb & 160gb internal / 300gb external
*PSU: Jeantech 450W
*Operating System : Windows XP Home SP2

Only issue & question I have is that in the BIOS I've set the AGP aperture to 256mb (the memory on my graphics card) but the reported AGP aperture size in both 3dMark05 and Sandra is 128mb. Any clues?

Thanks for letting me post this.

Ade


----------



## aerosmith_freak

*My first computer*

At least the first one that I built and it was incredibly easy. Here are the specs:
HARDWARE Setup:
Motherboard: Asus P4C800-E Deluxe
CPU: P4 3.20E (Prescott) GHz 800FSB
Cooler: Zalman CNPS7700-Cu copper not using the speed sensor
Memory: 1GB: 2x Kingston KVR400X72C3A/512 PC3200 512MB DIMM w/ ECC
Video: ATI AIW 9800 Pro
Case: Antec Sonata, 2 fans
Power supply: Antec TruePower 380W
CD/DVD: LiteOn
DVD/CD Burner: Plextor
Floppy: El Cheapo!
HDD 1&2: Maxtor 120GB S-ATA (RAID 1)
Sound: using the onboard
LAN: onboard

HARDWARE Connections:
PCI slots: 1=empty, 2=empty, 3=empty, 4=empty, 5=empty 
Pri IDE: master=Plextor
Sec IDE: master=LiteOn
SATA1: n/c
SATA2: n/c
SATA RAID1: HDD 1 (RAID 1)
SATA RAID2: HDD 2 (RAID 1)
Pri RAID: n/c

Misc.
Had BIOS version 1018, updated to 1019. had no problems


----------



## mikestorm

Here's my rig:


----------



## hammonton

HARDWARE SETUP:
Motherboard: Asus P4C800E-Deluxe
CPU: P4 3.0E Prescott, HT Enabled 
Cooler: Intel retail HS and fan	
Memory: 2X512 MB OCZ Platinum Dual Channel
Video: 128MB ATI Radeon XT W/17” mag LCD
Case: Modified Antec Sonata
Power supply: Antec 380 Watt
CD Writer: 
DVD Writer: Plextor PX-708A 
Floppy: Gateway 1.44
HDD 1: Maxtor Diamond Max9 80GB IDE
Sound: Sound Blaster Live! 
SCSI adapter: 
Video capture: 
Keyboard/Mouse:Microsoft Wireless Optical desktop
Network: Comcast Cable W/Linksys 4 Port hub/Switch
Other: Hauppauge WIN TV PCI TV Card

HARDWARE Connections:
PCI slots: 1=empty, 2=WIN TV Card, 3=empty, 4=SB Live, 5=empty.
Pri IDE: Maxtor
Sec IDE: Plextor
SATA1: n/c
SATA2: n/c
SATA RAID1: n/c
SATA RAID2: n/c
Pri RAID: n/c
Fans: 2X120MM Antec quite cool. 

BIOS Setup:
Version. 1018.

SOFTWARE Setup: Windows XP Home. 

PURPOSE: Family PC in Master bedroom Sitting Room.


COMMENTS: When I first assemble the computer it would not POST. Nothing, NADA, ZIP. To resolve it I removed the RAM and everything plugged into the board except the CPU and I started it. Which I should have done anyway but I was in a hurry. It booted, 3 beeps, because no RAM. Reassembled, booted into bios, worked fine ever since.


----------



## kaimukiSAM

This is my first build and I have a working maching running the ASUS P4C800-E Deluxe board but I'm still having some issues involving the PRI_Raid Controller and SATA. Here's the specs for my maching. I'll explain my issues at the end.

*HARDWARE SETUP:*
*Motherboard:*  ASUS P4C800-E Deluxe
*CPU*: P4 3.0E Prescott
*Cooler*: Antec Aeroflow P4 Magnetic
*Memory*: 2x Supertalent D32PB12C PC3200 512MB :1GB total
*Video:*  ATI All-In-Wonder 9600 128MB
*Case:*  Thermaltake Xaser III V1000A
*Power supply:*  Enermax ATX 12V v1.2 550w
*CD Writer:*  Lite-On CDRW/DVD-Rom 48x24x48x16
*DVD Writer:*  Pioneer DVR109 16x Dual Layer
*Floppy:*  Generic 7-1 USB Card Reader
*HDD 1:*  Maxtor 120GIG 6Y120PO ATA-133
*HDD 2/3:*  Maxtor 120GIG 6Y120PO ATA-133/Maxtor DiamondMax Plus 300GIG SATA 150
*Sound:*  Creative Lab Soundblaster Audigy 2ZS
*LAN:*  Onboard, Auto
*SCSI adapter:*  
*Video capture:*  
*Keyboard:*  Micro Keyboard, old, Waiting for my new keyboad and mouse that I ordered online. Thermaltake Xaser RF.
*Mouse:*  
*Network:*  Netgear RP614 Router
*Other:*  CPU Temp. reader and Fan Controller that came with the case.

*HARDWARE Connections:*
*PCI slots:* : 1=empty, 2=empty, 3=soundcard, 5=empty,
*Pri IDE:*  Master=HD 1 for OS (for now,) Slave=HD 2 (for now,)
*Sec IDE:*  Master=Pioneer DVDRW, Slave=Lite-On CDRW
*SATA1:*  HD 3, the Maxtor300GIG, (this one I have a problem with. It's uninstalled for now, I explained at the summar.)
*SATA2:*  n/c
*SATA RAID1:*  n/c
*SATA RAID2:*  n/c
*Pri RAID:*  n/c
*Fans:*  2 front and 2 left side connected to power supply controlled by thermaltake fan control switch. Both on max. 2 located in the back of case, and CPU fan are connected to motherboard. 1 directly on top of case in not connected.

*BIOS Setup:*  I had the BIOS verson updated to v.1019. After having the BIOS updated, windows recognized the 3rd HD. I have not change any of the BIOS settings for fear of error messeging, the left it at the default stettings. Boot sequence as follows: 1)Floppy, 2)HD-1, 3)Pioneer DVDRW

*SOFTWARE Setup:*  I did not have all my hard drives partitioned yet, I'm still trying to figure out how to set my 2, 120gig drives into RAID 0 array using the onboard PRI_RAID controller. I would some assistance from you *clintfan* if you don't mind, what I need to do first. I am willing to re-format my drives and re-install the OS.

*PURPOSE:*  My purpose for this particular machine is for creating and editing videos from my home DV recorder collections. And also for Music editing, dubbing, mixing mp3 files using Mixmeister express 5 and Cooledit pro.

*COMMENTS:*  
I also plan on managing the wires in my machine after I have everything set up. It's not to bad now, there is a lot of room for air flow. The Thermaltake case is a really heavy case. I'm mean it looks nice and all but I wouldn't recommend it to anyone. Even though the set up bays for the internal and external drives are really cool.

*PROBLEM SUMMARY:*  
*1.*  When I first ran my machine, I had set both 120gig drive, one master and two slave. Then hooked it up to the onboard pri_raid controller. I then went to the fastbuild utility and set the array in the performance mode like the manual said. At that point, I didn't change anything in BIOS. When I started to install the OS, it did not recognize Raid array. I tried going in the BIOS to see if I needed to change any of the settings but I didn't change anything. After 3 to 4 hours and trial and error, I unplugged IDE connector from the pri_raid and connected it to the primary_ide running both drives as master/slave. It worked, I installed the OS with no problems. However, I still want to run a RAID 0 array.
*2.* SATA1, I installed my 300gig drive on one of the sata port to see if windows recognized it. It didn't. After playing around with the sata hook up, sata1, then sata2, sataraid1, sataraid2, back to sata1. I finally went to ASUS site and updated the bios, plug in the drive to sata1 and it worked. But when i rebooted, windows did not reocognize it AGAIN. I unplugged the power to the 300gig drive, rebooted and then plugged the power back on and windows recognized the drive. But everytime I reboot, I run into the same problem having to do the same process again. So now I uninstalled the drive for now till I solve the issue about RAID 0 array.
Please, do you have any suggestions that I can try? Thanks


----------



## dcfields

*Another working system !*

HARDWARE SETUP:
Motherboard: Asus P4C800E-Deluxe
CPU: P4 3.2Ghz, HT Enabled
Cooler: Intel retail fan worked but too loud went to Arctic 4 pro-L
Memory: 2X256 MD4456UOE
Video: 128MB ATI AIW 9800 PRO W/ Arctic-cooling VGA silencer
Case: MGE Viper with Zalman fan in back (stock front and side fans unplugged)
Power supply: MGE 500w
CD/DVD Writer: Sony DRU-720A
2nd CD/DVD reader Sony DDU1613
Floppy: Mitsumi 1.44
HDD 1: Maxtor Diamond Max plus 60GB Sata
Sound: on board
SCSI adapter: none
Video capture: AIW 9800 PRO
Keyboard/Mouse: Logitec Wireless desktop
Network: Comcast Cable W/Linksys 4 Port hub/Switch
Other: 5 in 1 card reader plugged into internal usb port

HARDWARE Connections:
PCI slots: 1=empty, 2=empty, 3=empty, 4=empty, 5=empty.
Pri IDE: n/c
Sec IDE: Sony master/Sony slave
SATA1: Maxtor
SATA2: n/c
SATA RAID1: n/c
SATA RAID2: n/c
Pri RAID: n/c
Fans: Zalman and Arctic cool

BIOS Setup:
Version. 1018.

SOFTWARE Setup: Windows XP Pro.

PURPOSE: Video/Photo Editing, Games.


COMMENTS: When I first assembled the computer it would shut down after 5 minutes. It turned out to be a P.S. problem (low 12v) New P.S and all worked OK until I started playing games. The game would freeze but only that process not the whole computer. I called ATI in Canada for help and they walked me through the driver uninstall and re install, we loaded the driver from Intel for the 875p and the latest AIW drivers and all the problems went away!
I have never had an integrated sound card sound so good!

I began playing with overclocking and I can go 10% with no problems
If I go much faster the CPU temp gets too high.
I use Turbo mode, no problems.
On boot I notice sometimes the P4 logo has the HT on it and sometimes it doesn’t. I haven't found the cause for this yet, but it doesn’t seem to make any difference. 

__________________


----------



## Vince_IT

Hey, I finally have my system running after having a wonderful experience trying to get it to POST. Learned where to begin troubleshooting my problems after stumbling upon this wonderful forum after Googling for some answers. Still ordering a few parts (2nd HDD, CD/DVD Burner, etc.).

*HARDWARE SETUP:*
*Motherboard:* Asus P4C800-E Deluxe, Rev. 2.00
*CPU:* intel Pentium 4 3.0E Prescott 800MHz FSB 1MB L2 Cache Socket 478 Processor - Retail (OC'ed to 3.68 Ghz 980FSB w/HT)
*Cooler:* ZALMAN CNPS7000B-CU 92mm 2 Ball Cooling Fan/Heatsink - Retail
*Memory:* 1GB: 2x Kingston #KVR400X64C3A/512 512MB PC3200 CL3 184-Pin DIMM
*Video:* Asus V9520-X 128MB AGP 8X - Retail
*Case:* Raidmax ATX-278WBP; Black w/ Acrylic Window & Blue LED Lights
*Power supply:* Aspire ATX-As500W 12V - Retail
*CD Writer:* ***Haven't Installed One Yet***
*DVD Writer:* ***Haven't Installed One Yet***
*Floppy:* SONY MPF920 Black 1.44MB 3.5" Internal Floppy Drive - OEM
*HDD 1:* HITACHI Deskstar 7K250 14R9463 160GB 7200 RPM 8M Cache Serial ATA150 Hard Drive - OEM
*HDD 2:* ***Haven't Installed One Yet (May get another one of the above)***
*Sound:* Onboard.
*LAN:* Onboard.
*SCSI adapter:* None.
*Video capture:* ***Haven't Installed One Yet***
*Keyboard:* One I found in the garage. Will replace with Logitech diNovo Media Desktop Wireless Bluetooth w/ Mouse.
*Mouse:* One I found in the garage. See Above.
*Network:* None.
*Other:* Installed Slot Protector Kit & RAM Heat Spreaders.

*HARDWARE Connections:*
*PCI slots:* 1=empty, 2=Modem, 3=empty, 4=empty, 5=empty.
*Pri IDE:* n/c
*Sec IDE:* MSI StarSpeed DVD-ROM Drive 16X - Retail
*SATA1:* HDD 1
*SATA2:* n/c
*SATA RAID1:* n/c
*SATA RAID2:* n/c
*Pri RAID:* n/c
*Fans:* Five 80mm Case Fans w/ Blue LEDs.

*BIOS Setup:*
Flashed from v.1014 to v.1021. (Whatever settings aren't mentioned are left on default settings)
Advanced < JumperFree Configuration:
-AI Overclock Tuner: Manual
-CPU External Frequency (Mhz): 245
-DRAM Frequency: 320 Mhz
-AGP/PCI Frequency (Mhz): 66.66/33.33
-CPU VCore Voltage: 1.4750V
-DDR Reference Voltage: 2.85V
-AGP VDDQ Voltage: 1.50V
-Performance Mode: Turbo
Advanced < Chipset:
-Configure DRAM Timing by SPD: Disabled
--DRAM CAS# Latency: 3.0 Clocks
--DRAM RAS# Precharge: 3 Clocks
--DRAM RAS# to CAS# Delay: 3 Clocks
--DRAM Precharge Delay: 8 Clocks
--DRAM Burst Length: 4 Clocks
-Performance Acceleration Mode: Enabled
-DRAM Idle Timer: Infinite
-DRAM Refresh Rate: 7.8 uSec
-MPS Revision: 1.4
Advanced < Onboard Devices Configuration:
-OnBoard Promise Controller: Disabled
-OnBoard IEEE 1394 Controller: Disabled
Advanced < PCIPnP:
-PCI Latency Timer: 32
Advanced < USB Configuration:
-USB Function: 4 USB Ports
-USB 2.0 Controller Mode: HiSpeed
Boot < Boot Device Priority: DVD-ROM < Floppy < HDD

*SOFTWARE Setup:*
O/S: Windows XP Home Edition SP2 - OEM.

*PURPOSE:*
Intended for multiple uses: Graphic/Web Design, Gaming, Video Editing, Media, etc.

*COMMENTS:*
*1.* This was my first PC build. My only experience was a semester of Computer Technician Training at New Tech High. This PC ended up being overbudget and 11 months overdue (I began purchasing parts May 2004 hoping to have everything by June the following month). It wasn't until early-April 2005 that I now have it running.
*2.* I decided to take my first shot at overclocking the system. I started off letting the motherboard overclock it to 20% for my. However, I noticed that my RAM bandwidth grew a little narrow. So after tweaking it for several hours, I found my specific system's sweetspot: I have my CPU overclocked to 3.68 Ghz and underclocked my RAM, which strangely gave my RAM a performance boost over stock settings. I couldn't get my RAM to perform any better beyond that without my system becoming unstable. I decided to see how high I can overclock my system (with no regard to how narrow my RAM's bandwidth became), and hit a stable 3.82 Ghz - I didn't attempt anything beyond that.

*PROBLEM SUMMARY:*
*1.* Needed to flash the BIOS to v.1021 since v.1014 doesn't support Prescott CPUs, therefore not booting the system or running POST. Unfortunately, I had to order a cheap Celeron in order to boot up the system so I can flash the BIOS. On the bright side, I now have a spare Celeron I can use to make a cheap internet PC.
*2.* Needed to RMA my HDD since it was DOA.
(These problems don't seem as difficult after learning what I can from what I've found on these forums. However, before I stumbled upon these forums, I didn't know what to do nor understand what was going on. It's tempting to formulate your own conclusions, but all I have to say is that patience and research pays off. Otherwise, I would have RMA'd everything in a blind rage.) :4-thatsba


----------



## SpeedDemon

HARDWARE SETUP:
Motherboard: Asus P4c800
CPU: 3.2E @ 3.76Ghz (16 x 234) Vcore 1.424
Cooler: 1 Zalman 80x80 mounted on Hyper 6 I/S 42deg./45deg.
Memory: 1Gb pc3200 @ 2.0-3-3-6-4
Video: Radeon 9700 Pro 128 With zalman passive single heatpipe cooler @ 359.44/330,75
Case: on 90mm risers, Coolermaster Centurion, Musketeer 2, Areogate 2, 1x 120x120 fan in the bottom 80x80 in front and back.
Power supply: Aopen 400V with single 120x120 Fan
CD Writer: Sony CDRW 
DVD Writer: NEC
Floppy: None
HDD: WD2000JD
Sound: Soundblaster Live!
LAN: 3com onboard
SCSI adapter: none
Video capture: Hauppauge PVR-150
Keyboard: Logitech MX700
Mouse: Logitech MX700
Network: 100Mbit
Other: Apacer Cardreader

HARDWARE Connections:
PCI slots: 1=empty, 2=empty, 3=empty, PVR-150, Soundblaster.
Pri IDE: NEC 
Sec IDE: SONY
SATA1: WD2000JD
SATA2: n/c
SATA RAID1: n/c
SATA RAID2: n/c
Pri RAID: n/c
Fans: 2x 120 2x 80

BIOS Setup:
.

SOFTWARE Setup:
NTFS 50 50 100. WIN XP PRO SP2.

PURPOSE: 
AMD SLAYER.

COMMENTS: 
none

PROBLEM SUMMARY: 
1.none
2.


----------



## lec666

another satisfied customer

p4c800e-d revision 2.00 bios 1021.007 w/mobile support
iv'e had 3 chips so far all worked flawlessly
3.2C(bios 1017),3.4E(bios1019) w/lock free bios that worked killer
and now the CT-479 & a mobile 2.0/533 dothan(watercooled :3-sqcold: )
running at 2.5ghz 665 fsb @ 30C 1.280v
2 x 512mb pqi turbo pc 4400,2 x 256mb geil plat.pc4400
6800 ultra w/NV5
2 x 36g raptors raid 0 on promise
2 x 36g raptors raid 0 on intel(not in new case yet modding a cage to fit
between the dual psu's)
antec true power 550W,austin 300W to run all accessories
52x cd burner
dvd rom
floppy
custom water cooling
microsoft internet keyboard
micro innovations optical mouse
e-d audio fx force feedback headset

hd's are formatted fat32,128k stripe,16kb clusters,32g partitions

never had 1 single problem on this board 
http://atlas.walagata.com/w/bloodymess/DSC00334.JPG
http://atlas.walagata.com/w/bloodymess/DSC00331.JPG
http://atlas.walagata.com/w/bloodymess/mod_4.JPG

this one was with the 3.4E @ 3.5/1000 fsb
http://atlas.walagata.com/w/bloodymess/mod9.jpg

purpose for building this was to be an extreme gaming machine


----------



## mikestorm

*HARDWARE SETUP:*
Motherboard: Asus P4C800 E-Deluxe
CPU: P4 3.2 GHz 1MB L2 Cache 800 FSB Retail (Prescott)
Cooler: Arctic Silver 3 thermal compound
Memory: 2GB: 4x Kingston #KVR400X64C3A/512 PC3200 DIMM
Video: ATI Radeon 9700 Pro 128 MB Retail
Case: Codegen Briza series case - Black
Power supply: 400W Coolmax Dual-Fan PSU - Black
DVD Writer: Plextor 712A DVD Recorder Drive - Black
Second Optical Drive: Samsung CD-ROM SC 148C - Black
Floppy: NEC FD1231H-302 1.44MB 3.5" Internal Floppy Drive – Black
HDD 1: 300GB Maxtor 7200 RPM SATA HDD
Sound: Creative Labs SB Live! Sound Card
LAN: On Board Network Adapter
SCSI adapter: 
Video capture: Dazzle Digital Video Creator 80
Keyboard: Microsoft Internet Keyboard - Black
Mouse: Microsoft USB IntelliMouse Optical
Network: Linksys BEFSR41 router to Cable
Other: Sony SDM-HS94S 19" Flat Panel Monitor, Harmon Kardon HK 595 2.1 Speaker System

*HARDWARE Connections:*
PCI slots: 1=empty, 2=Sound Card, 3=empty, 4=empty, 5=empty.
Pri IDE: master=Plextor 712A DVD Recorder Drive slave= Samsung CD-ROM SC 148C
Sec IDE: n/c
SATA1: 300GB Maxtor 7200 RPM SATA HDD
SATA2: n/c
SATA RAID1: n/c
SATA RAID2: n/c
Pri RAID: n/c
Fans: 3x case fans connect to PSU (unregulated), 2x PSU fans, CPU fan connect to mobo

*BIOS Setup:*
Version. 1021
Important custom settings: Promise Controller disabled, On Board Sound Disabled, 6 USB rig, Boot order: Maxtor HDD, Plextor DVD Drive, Floppy Drive

*SOFTWARE Setup: *Windows XP Pro SP2

*HDD formatting & partitioning: * 3 Partitions
Patrtition#1=(130GB) OS, Registry, Programs, Partition#2=(50GB) 2 previous Backup Images of Partition#1, Partition#3=(100GB) Media (my documents folder, documents, music, photos, video) Browser Settings, miscellaneous program installer packages for easy retrieval

Norton Ghost is installed. Once a month I completely restore Partition#1 with the image from Partition#2. It takes all of ten minutes and keeps my computer in 100% working order with no bloated registries, program fragments, useless DLL files, etc.

*PURPOSE: *
Web Browsing, Gaming, and miscellaneous multimedia uses

*COMMENTS: *
First rig I built from scratch

*PROBLEM SUMMARY: *
none at this time


----------



## McLaurin

*My quiet but fast system*

Since the death of my dear Abit IC7 after having hot plugged a PCI card late in the night (!!!!!), I have bought a P4C800-E but it was not so obvious in May 2005 (old CPU ...)

This is McLaurin's setup and is running fine:

HARDWARE Setup:
Motherboard: Asus P4C800-E Deluxe with a Swiftech MCX159 NorthBridge Heatsink (I put the original Asus heatsink on the SouthBridge).
CPU: intel P4 2.6 GHz 800FSB HyperThreading.
Cooler: Zalman CNPS7000-Cu with Arctic Silver 5 thermal compound, and using the Fanmate.
Memory: 1GB: 4x Corsair Value PC3200 256MB DIMM.
Video: Matrox Millennium G550 32MB AGP 4X.
Case: Textorm 6A19 modded (acoustical foam) ; 2 quiet PAPST fans.
Power supply: Fortron 350W.
DVD Player: Pioneer Slot-in.
DVD Writer: Pioneer DVD-R 103.
Floppy: basic Sony.
HDD 1: Seagate, 20GB ATA-100.
HDD 2: IBM, 30GB ATA-100.
HDD 3: IBM, 60GB ATA-100 (PATA-SATA little interface).
HDD 4: Seagate, 120GB ATA-100 (PATA-SATA little interface).
Sound 1: using the onboard for 5.1.
Sound 2: Midiman DMAN PCI for MIDI (hard synth daughterboard Roland SC55) & default device.
Sound 3: STAudio DSP24 Value for 24 bit/96KHz processing.
LAN: Intel Gigabit on board.
SCSI adapter: none.
Video capture: Canopus EZDV (old but good device).
Keyboard: PS/2.
Mouse: PS/2, Microsoft Optical Intellimouse.
Network: SMC Barricade router to Cable Modem.
Other: Iiyama 17' LCD monitor; Bose Mediamate amplified speakers+5.1 Hercules speakers.

HARDWARE Connections:
PCI slots: 1=empty, 2=first soundcard, 3=empty, 4=video capture, 5=second soundcard (this layout was based on IRQ sharing table in mobo manual section 2.6.2).
Pri IDE: master=HDD 1 as main O/S; slave=HHD 2 as miscellaneous data
Sec IDE: master=Pioneer DVD-RW; slave=Pioneer DVD
SATA1: HDD 3 for audio data (samples, presets, plugins, ...).
SATA2: HDD 4 as temp video/audio storage
SATA RAID1: none.
SATA RAID2: none.
Pri RAID: n/c
Fans: front & rear case fans set to an Enermax fan controller, CPU (with Fanmate) & nothbridge fans connect to mobo. Front USB connect to Enermax.

BIOS Setup:
updated to 1021.
CPU External Frequency set to 250 (CPU is running at 3250 GHz), DRAM Frequency to 320 (5/4 ratio).

SOFTWARE Setup:
O/S: Windows XP Professional with SP1a. All HDD's formatted as NTFS.

PURPOSE:
Intended as a digital video/audio/photo workstation, plus office work.

COMMENTS:
Textorm is a french manufacturer and he seems to sell the very same product than the Compucase LX619. I've done the same mods as there : http://www.mnpctech.com/SC195.html.
I'm honestly amazed at how quiet this system is ! :heartlove 

PROBLEM SUMMARY:
1. The Temp (CPU, ...) are quite funny but not true !!!
2. the board has been delivered with a bad checksum bios (thanks asus for the recovery process).

-McLaurin - May 2005


----------



## phister

*It's up!*

And running great. 

HARDWARE SETUP: 
Motherboard: Asus P4C800-E Deluxe
CPU: P4 3.2 Northwood 800fsb (no oc)	
Cooler: Stock
Memory: 2G Crucial PC3200 DDRAM (4 x 512)
Video: Matrox P650
Case: Antec Sonata
Power supply: TruePower 380
CD Writer: 
DVD Writer: Plextor PX-716A
Floppy: Generic Sony
HDD 1: Seagate Barracuda 250G SATA
HDD 2: None yet, but see below
Sound: M-Audio Revolution 7.1
LAN: On board
Mouse: Logitech M1000


HARDWARE Connections:
PCI slots: 1=empty, 2=D-Link 5 port USB 2.0 (thanks, clintfan), 3=empty, 4=Revolution 7.1, 5=empty.
Pri IDE: Empty
Sec IDE: Plextor (master)
SATA1: Seagate Barracuda
SATA2: n/c
SATA RAID1: n/c
SATA RAID2: n/c
Pri RAID: n/c
Fans: 1 case, 1 psu, 1 cpu

BIOS Setup:
Version. 1018 All USB, Firewire and onboard sound disabled.

SOFTWARE Setup: Win2k

PURPOSE:
Mp3s, wav editing, photo editing, word processing, surfing

COMMENTS:
Went together very easily, largely because of this forum! No problem recognizing the whole 2G of memory. CPU is idling at 33c, hasn't gone over 45. Ran memtest 18 hrs with no errors. Didn't connect any connectors on the front of the case. Bought everything from Newegg, great service. 

PROBLEM SUMMARY:
1. Stock CPU cooler is loud, have a Zalman CNPS7700-CU ordered.
2. Win2k won't recognize all 250G yet, but we'll fix that.
3. I've got the Plextor as master on the secondary IDE with the primary IDE empty so that Windows doesn't get confused by being on the SATA1. I'd like to add an 80G IDE drive with SuSE 9.2 already on it, and can't figure out where to put it :4-dontkno . Secondary slave, maybe?


----------



## Xtremebring

Just got my new machine up and running

HARDWARE SETUP:
Motherboard: Asus PCP800-E Deluxe
CPU: P4 3.2 OCed to 3.36
Cooler: Thermaltake HS/Fan
Memory: 1GB Corsair (2x512) Dual channel
Video: XFX Nvidia 6800 GT (OCed to around ultra specs - still messing with it)
Case: Coolermaster 
Power supply: ATX - 450W
DVD ROM: LG 16x
DVD RW: LG 8x
HDD 1: WD 37 GB 10,000 RPM Raptor SATA
HDD 2: WD 37 GB Raptor 10,000 RPM SATA
HDD 3: WD 200 GB Caviar 7200 RPM SATA
RAID: HDD 1/2 RAID 0
Keyboard/Mouse: Logitech Wireless MX

SOFTWARE Setup:
Win XP SP2 

PURPOSE: 
Little bit of everything

COMMENTS: 
Everything put together fine with no problems except ones that I encountered with RAID drivers but that was due to 2 bad floppies that I was using to create the RAID drivers disk. After that everything was smooth sailing and so far (knock on wood) everything has been great. I OCed up to 15% using the AI booster and everything ran great, but i backed it down a bit
until i get used to everything (first time OCing anything). Just left it set to 5% in the BIOS.

Well i guess that's it :smile: Any questions feel free to ask in PM so as not to bastardize the thread :wink: 

Jeff


----------



## linkhyrule

*no problems whatsoever*

HARDWARE SETUP:
Motherboard: asus P4C800-e Delux Retail
CPU: P4 3.0 HT Retail
Cooler: Intel heat sink/fan arctic silver 5 thermal compound
Memory: 1GB: 2X Kingston 512 DDR400 PC3200, Model KVR400X64C3AK2/512
Video: XFX GeForce 6800 GT 256MB Retail
Case: DAX Achilles 
Power supply: Magna 600W OEM
CD Writer: AOpen 5232combo 
CD Rom: uknown OEM
DVD Writer: none
Floppy: uknown OEM
HDD 1: Western Digital 80GB IDE OEM
HDD 2: Western Digital 200GB IDE OEM
Sound: Creative Audigy 2 ZS
LAN: Onboard (auto)
SCSI adapter: none
Video capture: none
Keyboard: ezkey wireless
Mouse: ezkey wireless
Network: d-link 504 T
Monitor: 17'' sony, 15'' video7
Speakers: Logitech 7.1 surround
HARDWARE Connections:
PCI slots: 1=empty, 2=empty, 3=Audigy2, 4=empty, 5=empty.
Pri IDE: WD 80 HDD
Sec IDE: WD 200 HDD
SATA1: n/c
SATA2: n/c
SATA RAID1: n/c
SATA RAID2: n/c
Pri RAID: n/c
Fans: #1 80mm on top of case, #2 120mm at back of case #3 80mm in side of case

BIOS Setup:
nothing special

SOFTWARE Setup:
Duel boot : Windows XP Home SP2 and Mandrake Linux 10.1
HDD 1 partitions: 10GB for windows/70GB for linux
HDD 2 Partitions: 100GB for FTP,50/50 for other files
(i hate partitions grr)

PURPOSE: 
My all round slugger; Games,movies,music,work,programming,FTP server,net :heartlove 

COMMENTS: 
has never let me down to date.... Dont use SATA HDDs cause i didnt have any when i was building it...but its fine without them.
Case looks great...bright red and fully lit. a bit loud for all the fans but runs cool and i keep the music loud so its not an issue :grin: 

PROBLEM SUMMARY: 
1.
2.


----------



## NBK

HARDWARE SETUP:
Motherboard: ASUS PC800-E Deluxe
CPU: 3.4GHz Prescott
Cooler: Zalman CNPS9500 LED
Memory: amnt & part# 2x512 Crucial
Video: Leadtek GeForce 6800 GT 256Mb
Case: Lian Li PC-60
Power supply: Enermax EG651P-VE FMA 550 Watts
CD Writer: Samsung 348B DVD Combo
DVD Writer: NEC ND-3550A
Floppy: Mitsumi?
HDD 1: Maxtor 160Gb
HDD 2: etc.
Sound: Audigy MP3+
LAN: onboard
SCSI adapter:
Video capture: Firewire onboard Audigy
Keyboard: Microsoft Natural Elite Keyboard
Mouse: Logitech
Network: none yet
Other:

HARDWARE Connections:
PCI slots: 1=empty, 2=empty, 3=empty, 4=empty, 5=Audigy.
Pri IDE:
Sec IDE: n/c
SATA1: n/c
SATA2: n/c
SATA RAID1: n/c
SATA RAID2: n/c
Pri RAID: n/c
Fans:

BIOS Setup: nothing special
Version. Important custom settings.

SOFTWARE Setup: Windows XP SP2
HDD formatting & partitioning. O/S and any special setup of it/ tweaks.

PURPOSE: backup workstation
What you intend to use this PC for.

COMMENTS: It might become my primary workstation
Any observations, positive or negative.

PROBLEM SUMMARY:
1. none
2. keeping the Prescott cool


----------



## the_b_man

Two year old system, has had P4C800 Deluxe in it from day one, very solid system until recent RAID trouble.

HARDWARE SETUP:
Motherboard: ASUS P4C800 Deluxe
CPU: 2.8C GHz
Cooler: Swiftech MCX478-V + SilenX 92mm + AS5
Memory: 2GB, 2x 1GB OCZ PC3200 EL 2-3-2-5
Video: ATI Radeon X850 PRO 256MB
Case: Foxconn Supercase 146 plus a window kit
Power supply: Thermaltake PP 420W
CD/DVD Combo: Lite-On
DVD Writer: Sony +/- RW 4X
Floppy: White (Panasonic?)
HDD 1: 2x120GB =240 RAID
HDD 2: 200GB SATA
Sound: Audigy 2 Platinum
LAN: onboard
SCSI adapter: none
Video capture: none, I use Firewire
Keyboard: Logitech Wireless Elite
Mouse: Logitech Wireless Elite
Network: 100 mbps LAN
Other: Logitech z5300 speakers, APC 800VA UPS, 19" CRT

HARDWARE Connections:
PCI slots: 1=Audigy, 2=56k Modem, 3=Firewire Ports, 4=empty, 5=empty.
Pri IDE: Lite-On CD/DVD Combo (master)
Sec IDE: Sony DVD +/- Burner (master)
SATA1: 200GB Western Digital
SATA2: n/c
SATA RAID1: 120GB Western Digital
SATA RAID2: 120GB Western Digital (RAID-0 with above)
Pri RAID: n/c
Fans: 80mm intake and 80mm back panel on fan controller, 92mm on CPU powered by motherboard header, two in PSU

BIOS Setup: 1019, stock speeds

SOFTWARE Setup: Windows XP SP2

PURPOSE: Everything- games, video editing, music, programming, web dev., photo manipulation

COMMENTS: None

PROBLEM SUMMARY:
RAID-0 failed. In the process of moving to a WD Raptor 74GB + 250GB + 200GB and turning off RAID, instead of current setup.


----------



## MoonShadow_1AU

Latest Update from a previous post (can't edit ? )

HARDWARE SETUP:
*Motherboard:* ASUS P4C800-E Deluxe
*CPU:* Intel Pentium 4 CPU 3.20GHz Prescott (HT)
*Cooler*: Intel P4 CPU fan, Vantec Stealth fans (1 front case fan, 2 rear case fans), 3 power supply fans, XFX Video Card fan
*Memory:* 4Gb GEIL Dual Channel Linear Mode 400MHz - 4 x 1GbMB PC3200 DDR400 CL=3-8-4-4 (Displaying 3327Mb due to ICH5R resource allocation)
*Video:* XFX GeForce 6600GT (nVidia 6 series) 128Mb running at 1920x1200 60Hz 32bit.
*Case:* AOpen HX08
*Power supply:* ToPower 570W
*DVD ROM:* Pioneer DVD-ROM DVD-115
*DVD Writer: Pioneer DVD-RW DVR-109
Floppy:* Generic (Teac?)
*HDD 1:* Segate 80Gb ATA (IDE)
*HDD 2:* Segate 250Gb S-ATA
*HDD 3:* Segate 200Gb S-ATA
*HDD 4:* Segate 200Gb S-ATA
*Sound:* Creative SB Live 5.1 DE
*LAN:* OnBoard (Intel PRO/1000 CT )
*SCSI adapter:* OnBoard Promise RAID (on SATA-RAID1 and SATA-RAID2)
*Keyboard:* MS Natural
*Mouse:* MS IntelliMouse Optical (5 button)
*Tablet:* Wacom Intuos3 PTZ680
*Network:* D-Link DI-524UP
*Other:* ServerLink Infinity SL-421 Ver 4.24-7.2 (12-02-2002) running 2 computers to MS Natural Keyboard, MS Optical 5 button mouse, Dell 2405FPW

HARDWARE Connections:
*PCI slots:* 1=empty, 2=empty, 3=empty, 4=Sound, 5=empty.
*Pri IDE:* {Disk0} [m] Segate 80Gb HDD (ST380011A), {CD-ROM0}  Pioneer DVD-ROM DVD-115
*Sec IDE:* {CD-ROM1} [m] Pioneer DVD-RW DVR-109
*SATA1:* {Disk1} Segate NCQ 250Gb (ST3250823AS)
*SATA2:* n/c
*SATA-RAID1:* {Disk2} Segate 200Gb (ST3200822AS)
*SATA-RAID2:* {Disk3} Segate 200Gb (ST3200822AS)
*Pri RAID:* n/c
*Fans:* 1xFront, 2xRear, 2xPower Supply, 1xCPU, 1xVideo

BIOS Setup:
*Version:* 1019 (10/26/04 P4CED106)
Important custom settings: Onboard sound and IEEE disabled, OnBoard IDE set to enhanced SATA, No RAID. Operation Promise Controller Enabled in IDE mode.

SOFTWARE Setup: Windows XP Pro SP2 (Auto Update activated with prompt)
*A:* Floppy drive
*C:* IDE1m 57.26Gb NTFS "SYSTEM" (Partition 1 on Disk0 - system partition Windows XP sp2 + patches)
*D:* SATA1 120.58Gb NTFS "Data1" (Partition 1 on Disk1 - Primary data drive for high access files)
*E:* SATA-RAID1 120.61Gb NTFS "Data2" (Partition 1 on Disk2 - Secondary data drive for static files)
*F:* SATA1 112.30Gb NTFS "Scratch2" (Partition 2 on Disk1 - Secondary temp storage for data not requiring backup)
*G:* SATA-RAID1 65.70Gb NTFS "Scratch1" (Partition 2 on Disk2 - Primary temp storage for programs running on D: data)
*H:* IDE1s DVD-ROM
*I:* IDE2m DVD-RW
*Z:* SATA-RAID2 65.70Gb NTFS "Backups" (Partition 1 on Disk3 - Local drive / Network share for backups)

PURPOSE:
Development, graphics design, video editing

COMMENTS:
It has always been fast.
GHOST backups to SATA 50% faster now (yea!)
8 USB ports, only using 3, 4, 5 and 6. USB ports 1, 2, 7 and 8 share IRQ with AGP slot.


PROBLEM SUMMARY:
*1.* When first built RAID on IDE3 given up on as striped on single channel a waste of time, SATA-RAID installed no issues.
*2.* Adding SATA drive had Windows failing to boot, (Wrong Promise RAID controler installed by Windows see Tech Support forums for 
answers by Clintfan (search clintfan + SATA378)
*3.* Unexpected reboot .... nhas not happened since upgrading to BIOS 1019 (26/10/2004 released)
*4.* System hang while reading DVD-ROM from IDE1 slave. Replaced IDE ATA133 cables with CoolerMaster cables. (18-April-2005)
*5.* Random reboots / Ghost 9 failing to backup / then no C drive. Replaced Hitachi 60Gb with Segate 80Gb and recovered from Ghost 2003 backup, all OK and Ghost 9 now works.
*6.* 6-Jan-2006: BIOS failed to load. Got to the “Hit DEL to enter setup” but no keyboard/mouse and would not go any further. Pulled the CMOS battery and reset the CMOS. Booted and gave errors requiring me to enter setup. Did so and all is OK so far.
*7.* Monitor refused to display BLUE, died. Replaced with Dell 24inch TFT (Dell 2405FPW) running 1920x1200. Graphics card only supported 1600x1200 so it also got replaced.
*8.* Needed to upgrade memory on another machine so replaced 4x512Mb DDR400 sticks with 4x1Gb DDR400 sticks. Failed to display video, replace old memory and gave me an overclocking message (I do not overclock !!). Put new memory back and all OK. 4Gb only displaying 3327Mb due to resource allocation from ICH5R (as indicated in manual)


----------

